# OuiPlease [spoilers]



## MoiSurtout (Nov 22, 2014)

http://ouiplease.com
 
OuiPlease comes every other month and costs $150 month-to-month or $650/year. Each box includes ‘a unique selection of full sized French products’ worth over $400. 
 
I wrote to ask for details and received a prompt, if somewhat canned, response:
 



> We actually have full sized products featured in each box, including the very best France has to offer in all categories: beauty, jewelry, accessories, apparel, home and epicure. There is a retail value of at least $400 per box.
> 
> No two alike, each special delivery will feature a unique selection of full-sized French gifts. Each parcel will include at least one selection from each category: apparel, beauty, jewelry, accessories, home and epicure, at a retail value of at least double the membership price. Members can expect an average of 11 items in each box.
> 
> For jewelry, We are partnering with several French Designers - jewelry products will include bracelets, necklaces, earrings (for pierced and not pierced ears). It's always a surprise!


I had asked about the size for apparel items and that question got skipped, so I asked again about sizes, and if they'd get information from subscribers. I also asked about their return policy.



> This will be added to your user profile page.
> 
> Next week, you will receive an email to update your profile from Oui Please.


I'm really glad they'll have profiles, but this time they skipped my question about returns. Still, I'm glad to get an answer on a Saturday. 

 
They are related to this business in Dallas:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxpOEwefeZw

http://youtu.be/WxpOEwefeZw
 
Kind of a funny video, because the blonde ‘customer’ sounds suspiciously French. 
 
I believe they’re related to this too:
http://befrnch.com


----------



## MET (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks interesting and I will probably try the 1st month's box (especially if I can return my Nina Garcia box).


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm soooo tempted by this box but I think I'll have to talk my husband into buying this for me as a Christmas present. 

I also saw that even though they initially advertised on their site that boxes could be returned that they will not accept returns.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 22, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> http://ouiplease.com
> 
> OuiPlease comes every other month and costs $150 month-to-month or $650/year. Each box includes ‘a unique selection of full sized French products’ worth over $400.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your research.  I watched the video and I'm kinda stumped as to what service they're offering . . . are they personal stylists?  Or a store? Hmm. . . interesting concept anyway. 

I will probably regret not ordering this, but $150 is a lot to gamble. Just because an item has a certain retail value, doesn't mean it's something that's to my taste or that I'll use. So, I'll have to wait a few boxes in to decide if it's going to be a good fit. 

  It also seems like they conflict themselves a little, with their statements about value.  They say the box has a retail value of $400, then below it says the box will have a retail  value at least double of the cost (so, $300).  I also would be reluctant to purchase a year in advance, since the subscription box business is a tough nut to crack and many have folded after just a few months.  

That being said, I wish them all the luck and think it's a great concept for a box.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm subscribing. Especially since I'm returning Nina's box.



Spoiler



Myriam•K Paris knows that beauty is from head to toe, starting with beautiful, healthy hair, of course. We’re thrilled to include something special from them in our Vol 1.1 Paris, I Miss You parcel.

If you’re looking for rare French accessories and gifts, Ku de Coeur is the place to go. Trust us. See what Ku de Coeur has in store for our Vol 1.1 Paris, I Miss You parcel

Sweet, savory and always produced by hand. Marlette brings the kinds of mixes you’ll want to incorporate into your every day meals. A little piece of French epicure instantly in your kitchen!

Discover the fun styles Les Petites... has to offer in our Vol 1.1 Paris, I Miss You parcel

Inspired by beauty and the idea of making longlasting products, former fashion professor Charlotte Rivière created Charlotte Sometime. Purchase your Vol. 1.1 Paris, I Miss You parcel to discover her unique products.

Le Benefique’s organic teas also make for delicious cocktails. We’re excited to partner with them for our Vol. 1.1 Paris,

Christian Lacroix is a household name. With a long history creating beautiful things in fashion, home, lingerie, accessories, and more, we’re proud to call the brand one of our partners for our first parcel, Vol 1.1:

Also looks like Hediard and Bon Baisers de Paris will also be in the box


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh no... I do not need another box to obsess over. I wonder how long I can hold out on this.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 23, 2014)

looks interesting. $150 is too much to gamble for me, but I'll be stalking this thread to see what others are getting.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 24, 2014)

Elena K said:


> looks interesting. $150 is too much to gamble for me, but I'll be stalking this thread to see what others are getting.


Ditto!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 24, 2014)

After I get my refund from the Nina Garcia box, I am definitely signing up for this.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 24, 2014)

I was able to cancel shipment on my Nina Garcia box &amp; it took me very little time to decide to use the funds for this instead. I figure worst case, if the items aren't for me they will at least make very unique &amp; lovely gifts. I couldn't even use most of the Nina items as gifts. I'm so excited for this box! Not sure if I really want to get it long term, but at east the 1st box sounds amazing!


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the additional spoilers, Saffyra.  I'm so intrigued by this box and tried to look up some of the brands listed in your spoiler.  I think a few of them are truly so French that it's hard to find anything about them in English, such as Charlotte Sometime.    

I was thinking the big fashion item might be from Christian Lacroix, but I saw on their website that it's Christian Lacroix Papers. . .I remember getting a kinda garish notebook in a Popsugar LE box a year or so ago.   Either way, I'm sure I will totally regret not subscribing to this box.  It will make me happy if everyone loves their box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

Tempting, but not at $150, sadly.  Plus I don't really want apparel or food items.  But I'm open for ideas of other French cosmetics/skin care boxes -- any thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, my funds were less than I had originally thought they'd be, so I won't be able to get their initial box. I'm really hoping MSA does so we can get a good idea of what is sent. I'm a total Francophile and I hope this is a good one.

I can't really think of any other France specific subscription boxes besides this and French Box. It's a bummer, since France has some amazing skin/beauty brands that aren't as well known here. Somebody should hop on that!


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 4, 2014)

Spoilers on MSA website.  Looks like boxes will vary.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 4, 2014)

Spoiler



It does look like there are at least 11 full-sized items, but 5 are from Sothys! (And that’s counting the boxed items as one set.)

Another item is a $28 Christian Lacoirx Glam’azonia 2015 slim diary.

The box for Atelier Cologne looks like the right size for a rollerball, as was mentioned before.



I’m underwhelmed and probably won’t sign up, but the presentation is beautiful and I do think it would be a fun box to receive.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 4, 2014)

Lovely box, but nothing that would make me want to spend $150. I think my ideal French box at that price point would need to have a beautiful scarf, a good sized candle, a killer high end lipstick and perfume from a venerable house. Maybe a bud vase or a similar type of houseware item.

And at $150, I think variations are a BAD idea.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 4, 2014)

Someone on MSA posted this link, which shows variations:

http://news.instyle.com/2014/12/02/ouiplease-delivery-service-french-style-tips-parisian/


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 4, 2014)

Hmmm. I bought this box because I thought it was going to be a nice mix of "apparel, beauty, jewelry, accessories, home and epicure". It looks fairly beauty heavy to me. I hope I like mine better in person. With s $400 value I'm hoping for some spectacular gifts &amp; at least a few things I'll keep for myself.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's a picture of the Oui Please box that was reviewed by Women's Wear Daily. 



Spoiler


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 5, 2014)

Interesting. I see a box I'd love, with the clutch, but having all the variations would make me too nervous to gamble that much money.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 5, 2014)

Theres a code out now:

OuiBYRDIE for 20% off


----------



## aniadania (Dec 5, 2014)

I bought annual subscription. So much money, I hope I will not regret. When I look how great December Pop Sugar box is for only $25 with 6 months Black Friday subscription I don't know if Ouiplease is worth that much money...


----------



## aniadania (Dec 5, 2014)

But I love Sothys and would be okey with box full of skin care from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Dec 5, 2014)

The really great thing is that they will honor the 20% discount for those that ordered early as long as you let them know - from the MSA site:

We will gladly honor any request for the 20% discount for purchases made before the code was released. The code was a last minute request from our media partners that we honored. And will gladly honor for you as well. Please email [email protected] for this request before Dec. 10th. We will get back you as promptly as possible


----------



## Deareux (Dec 5, 2014)

The preview boxes I've seen thus far look really nice. However, there's too many beauty items for me. I was hoping they'd stick to having an equal amount of home, fashion, beauty, and food.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 5, 2014)

I would buy this box if all the boxes were the same.  I am not crazy about them all being different


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 6, 2014)

I also am not crazy about them being different.  And I emailed them and they said they would honor the code for me. Yay!

I'm still going to get the box (I'm hoping for the one with the clutch) but... variations are worrisome.  How can they keep the value equal and make each subscriber feel like they got their moneys worth?  With a price tag like $150, variations will break them.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 6, 2014)

i bought the annual one. i hope it's good!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

Offering a suggestion to save a lot of people probs down the line:  go into your account and manually update preferences. 

I wasn't offered a survey, nor would I know that this info is collected somewhere to stored somewhere, but if you log into your account, there is an "edit" button where you can input shirt size, sweater size, sock size and shoe size (they don't do 1/2 sizes and are listed in US)


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 8, 2014)

More blogger spoilers 



Spoiler



from http://sothentheysay.com/oui-please/

 I just received my first box and let me tell you, it didn’t disappoint. Everything from a sweatshirt from Les Petities, shower gel from Sothys, a bag from 1951 Maison Francaise, crackers from Marlette, and so, so much more! Each box is valued at over $400 (but you pay _far less) _- which is much cheaper than that $1500 plane ticket you were just looking at!

From: http://tomboykc.com/the-only-subscription-box-you-need/

This months box includes:

1. A beautifully curated magazine filled with information on the full range of products to be distributed by OuiPlease across America this month (and conveniently available in the OuiBoutique), tidbits on Parisian Style, notes on a French inspired life, an interview with Chef Johann Giraud and a recipe for Mont Blanc Chestnut Meringue that I am dying to try.

2. Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee (retail price $25). I am a self-admitted French perfume enthusiast, so this was right up my alley. Note: It didn’t disappoint.

3.  Sothys Paris Shower Gel (retail price $27) and Soothing Lotion (retail price $30).

4.  Myriam K Paris Anti-Frizz Serum (retail price $50).

5.  Les Petites… Girls Don’t Cry Sweater (retail price $115). The introduction to this brand was worth the price of the box.

6.  Tassia Canellis earrings (retail price $45).

7.  Christian Lacroix 2015 Hardbound Diary (retail price $30). I conveniently already had the matching journal. Further proof OuiPlease and I are totally in sync.

8.  Mineroche scented stone (retail price $7). I can hardly believe I am saying this, but I placed this stone next to my bed and I swear I can smell it while I am sleeping. I swear. It’s subtle and lovely.

9.  Popup Paris scented candle (retail price $35).

10.  Marlette Financiers mix (retail price $10).  Baker or not, these promise to only take four minutes. You can do anything for four minutes.

11.  Le Benefique tea sprigs (retail price $5).  Forget tea bags, sprigs of Lavender are so much more instaworthy. As it turns out, they also make for better tasting tea.

– _Lynsey Eaton_


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2014)

Its so weird that there are no photos of what they say they received.  Just lists and promo photos from the website.  Is that normal??


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 8, 2014)

I think it might be because they aren't really sub box bloggers and/or Oui Please may have asked them to review it this way since these are promotional boxes. I'm leaning towards the former.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 9, 2014)

I broke down and bought the annual, even with the code it's still $530. I'm going to pay by 12 months installment arranged with my credit card company. Really hope it's well worth the money I spent, like LMdB VIP! [dreaming!]


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 9, 2014)

I just want to see actual pictures!!!  :blink:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, pic's please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Dec 9, 2014)

UGH! Not seeing actual box photos is killing me inside. If what that blog says is accurate, that's a really nice box! But I'd have to wait until after the holiday season before I can buy one.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 9, 2014)

This box is just not for me.  As tempting as all things French are to me, I don't want to put oil in my hair or get a pricey shirt in a too small size.  Another candle and pair of gold earrings, I just don't need.  I think I'd rather spend the $1500 on the plane ticket and just go see Paris myself.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a FedEx shipping notification! Anyone else?


----------



## aniadania (Dec 10, 2014)

Me! It will be here on Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 7 pounds. (Olive oil? )


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 10, 2014)

Me, too!  Also 7lbs and will be here Saturday.  My fingers are crossed for the clutch!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 10, 2014)

feeling so left out wish I had ordered it


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 10, 2014)

Me too! Mine is also 7 pounds and will also be here on Saturday.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2014)

who is the shipper? you get an email?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

FedEx

and yes got an email but it's not labeled OuiPlease.  Mine was labeled Tendered to FedEx.  When I opened it up, it said it was from OuiPlease.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 12, 2014)

looks like people started to get theirs. mine had a shipping label issue so no idea when i will get mine. will be out of town anyways. so curious for photos. i saw one version on MSA&gt; would love to see more.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Mine will be here tomorrow.

BTW did anyone else get the email that said they would be charging the full amount then refunding the 20%??

Because I got that email and no refund has been issued yet and its been several days.

Probably will have to email them again.

ETA: whoops. I lied.  While it hadnt been refunded yesterday, it was refunded today ($30)


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 12, 2014)

I got my box today.  it included the same things as the MSA version from Emily.  It contained the christian LaCroix glamazon diary, the ALexandre J western leather perfume (really awesome and classy), the earrings in coral, the bracelet with tan stones, the tea sprigs, the truffle salt, the pop up candle in new wave, the leather credit card holder, Sothys cooling leg gel and soothing lotion which is like a toner.   I am too old for those things.  Only 10 items but I am not complaining as everything was beautiful.  Glad I subscribed for the year and got the 20% discount.  I am hoping that I get accessories and not too many clothes in future boxes as I am too old for the items they showed available in the boutique.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 12, 2014)

AHHHH. i want to see as many pics as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mine is delayed. Thanks for sharing your insights!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 12, 2014)

vanstoj said:


> I got my box today. it included the same things as the MSA version from Emily. It contained the christian LaCroix glamazon diary, the ALexandre J western leather perfume (really awesome and classy), the earrings in coral, the bracelet with tan stones, the tea sprigs, the truffle salt, the pop up candle in new wave, the leather credit card holder, Sothys cooling leg gel and soothing lotion which is like a toner. I am too old for those things. Only 10 items but I am not complaining as everything was beautiful. Glad I subscribed for the year and got the 20% discount. I am hoping that I get accessories and not too many clothes in future boxes as I am too old for the items they showed available in the boutique.


Thanks for the details! Are you able to post photos?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 12, 2014)

What does the Alexandre J perfume smell like?

I was on the fence about this box, and I was hoping that I'd be able to make up my mind once I saw spoilers. But somehow that isn't happening... I like some of the boxes, but others would've been a big disappointment.  I think I'll see what the next box is like, and then maybe try one out for my birthday in June. 

I'd feel much more comfortable if subscribers were able to exclude categories of items they didn't want.


----------



## MET (Dec 12, 2014)

My box is also scheduled for delivery tomorrow and I cannot wait.  Everything looks wonderful and I actually really like the assortment (as listed in the MSA comments).  Funny enough, I really hope I receive one of the calendars (that design sold out last time I checked). 

This is what a luxury box should look like - giving my NM PopSugar box the stink eye (again)  :huh:


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 12, 2014)

I love some of the boxes and some things I would just think were ok.  I like the jewelry in all the boxes.  I want try this box really badly but I think the thing bothering me is the variation in boxes


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 12, 2014)

Yessssssss.. PICS PICS PICS!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Dec 13, 2014)

I just received mine and as others have said the presentation is lovely and of coarse the value is there but.... the 'grass is greener' syndrome will kick-in.  I was good with the concept of variations but maybe not so much now (I really wanted the calendar, darn it).    Once I figure out how to upload pictures, I'll add a few.


----------



## MET (Dec 13, 2014)

I have posted a few pictures, my box had: Atelier Vanille Cologne, : 3 Sothys products, Myriam-K anti-frizz syrum, tassia canellis light blue earrings, 1951 leather clutch in olive green, leather business card holder, popup candle, cake mix and lavender stick


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine just came. It's good, not great but I'll definitely stay subscribed.

1. Wing sweatshirt - came in small like I requested. Not my style but I know sweatshirts are trendy right now. They feel sloppy to me. $135

2. Leather card case in a pretty tan color, it's super soft $40

3. Miriam K anti frizz serum - great fit for my hair $50

4. Pop Up candle in flashing meadow $35

5. Sothys oxy mineral treatment $39

6. Sothys refreshing gel for legs $20

7. Studio 78 eye liner $22

8. Atelier Vanille Insensée spray, not rollerball $25

9. Marlette organic spelt cake mix $10

10. Le Bénéfique tea sticks $5

Total value is $381, not the $400 that was advertised. Should I contact them?


----------



## MET (Dec 13, 2014)

@@PrettyAndWitty - I wouldn't contact them about the difference.  My box was about $380 but a few items are not available in the US so there is a slight exchange rate variance which could account for the difference.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got my box &amp; I'm a little let down. There is no big ticket item like the sweatshirt or the clutch. While everything is lovely and the presentation is fantastic, I was expecting more of a variety of items. I got 5 beauty items-none of them makeup &amp; 3 pieces of jewelry, which is most of the box. I only received one home item (the candle) unless you count food, which I don't. Kind of bummed at first glance, but there are a couple of items I do want &amp; everything is beautiful &amp; will be nice for gifts &amp; swaps. At that price I was just hoping for at least one wow item for myself. Not sure if I'll stay with them. I'll post photos in a bit.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess the planner counts as a home item too. Still very beauty heavy, which was my fear after the first spoilers &amp; not much variety over all.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 13, 2014)

I got:

Les Petites Paris Peut-Etre Sweatshirt

Atelier cologne in Vanilla

Soins Soleil Cellu-Guard Medium Protection SPF 20 Tanning Body Lotion-150ml-$54
Soins Soleil Cellu-Guard High Protection SPF30 Sun Sensitive Areas Care-50ml- $45
Sothys Paris Shower Gel in Lemon-Lime and Patchouli Escape-200ml- $27

Tassia Canellis LoveBird Earrings (orange)

Marlette Preparations Bio Cereal Bars with Figs and Apricots

Le Benefique Tea

Popup Paris in Forest Lump (candle)

Bons Baisers De Paris Passport Case (plastic)

Christain Lacroix Glam'Azonia 2015 Dated Hardbound Diary

Mineroche Scented Stone

The value is debatable.  It's $366 according to my calculations. $441 according to theirs (they value the sweatshirt at $145 but I found a similar one on their website for $70).

$126 of my value was in the three Sothy's items.  Not thrilled that TWO of them are sunscreens.

Variations stink.  I hope enough people say so and then they decide not to do it for the next box.


----------



## aniadania (Dec 13, 2014)

I really wanted Alexander perfume, didn't get it. Anyway I like my box. Sweatshirt with wings - my husband said it is boring but I like it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 13, 2014)

aniadania said:


> I really wanted Alexander perfume, didn't get it. Anyway I like my box. Sweatshirt with wings - my husband said it is boring but I like it.


I think your sweatshirt is cute too!! I'm thinking about signing up -- all the boxes look chic-/ I  the jewelry, luxe fragrances, luxury bath products!! Truffle salt is the cherry on top.. I'm in love with it-- tastes so good on popcorn.. Savory treat


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 13, 2014)

I might be grumpy about getting two Sothy's sunscreens for awhile. 

And, I have to admit, I actually like the sweatshirt.  It's navy blue.  But the letters are felted on.  It looks like if I wash it, the blue will bleed and the letters wont be white anymore.  It fits but its 100% cotton... If I wash it, I have a sneaking suspicion it won't fit anymore.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 13, 2014)

MET said:


> I just received mine and as others have said the presentation is lovely and of coarse the value is there but.... the 'grass is greener' syndrome will kick-in.  I was good with the concept of variations but maybe not so much now (I really wanted the calendar, darn it).    Once I figure out how to upload pictures, I'll add a few.


if i get the calendar maybe we can trade. because i really don't want the calendar


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 13, 2014)

aniadania said:


> I really wanted Alexander perfume, didn't get it. Anyway I like my box. Sweatshirt with wings - my husband said it is boring but I like it.


love the sweatshirt. i hope everyone's trades aren't completed by the time I get mine - out of town so it won't be until thursday.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I might be grumpy about getting two Sothy's sunscreens for awhile.
> 
> And, I have to admit, I actually like the sweatshirt.  It's navy blue.  But the letters are felted on.  It looks like if I wash it, the blue will bleed and the letters wont be white anymore.  It fits but its 100% cotton... If I wash it, I have a sneaking suspicion it won't fit anymore.


yeah, love your sweatshirt too. what a great phrase!


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Omg! I need this box!! Omg.. its expensive lol - I will wait until after the new years to get a box, I'm broke soon lol - NVM.. They don't ship to Canada. Wallet will be safe.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 15, 2014)

still haven't received any shipping notice yet... is it normal? I placed annual sub order on 9th Dec and my card was charged immediately.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

tanyamib said:


> still haven't received any shipping notice yet... is it normal? I placed annual sub order on 9th Dec and my card was charged immediately.


You might email them.  I wasn't charged until the box shipped but I signed up pretty early.  I don't know about those who may have signed up after the boxes started being spoiled.

They're really on top of emails, though, I give them that.  I received a response to mine in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 17, 2014)

Same experience with fast customer service for me. I was charged the full sub price ($150) even though I used the 20% off code when I paid. They emailed me within 12 hours and credited the overcharge to my card. I love my box in general. I got 3 Sothys products, which was a bit much, especially with one being after sun lotion (relevant if I lived in the Southern Hemisphere but not so much here in the US in Dec). But all 3 are great products so I have zero complaints. My candle is beautiful (looking and smelling), the teas are cute and interesting, I love my bracelet, the perfume (the small spray), eyeliner, and even the olive oil spray bottle is amazing. Haven't tried the organic baking mix yet since I accidentally threw away the included recipe (my high school French is too rusty to be trusted to translate, lol). My clutch was in aqua, which is rather summery looking but I can and will make it work now since I'm too impatient to wait until summer to use it ;-)



Saffyra said:


> You might email them.  I wasn't charged until the box shipped but I signed up pretty early.  I don't know about those who may have signed up after the boxes started being spoiled.
> 
> They're really on top of emails, though, I give them that.  I received a response to mine in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 19, 2014)

OuiPlease is giving 20% off an annual sub with this promo code-- this is not a referral code-- they gave it to me to share with makeup talk users. Again it's not a referral code, I asked them if they would extend a discount for us &amp; they provided me with the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The code is OUISHAUNA. This code will be active until December 26th.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 19, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> OuiPlease is giving 20% off an annual sub with this promo code-- this is not a referral code-- they gave it to me to share with makeup talk users. Again it's not a referral code, I asked them if they would extend a discount for us &amp; they provided me with the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The code is OUISHAUNA. This code will be active until December 26th.


Well I was going to totally pass on this and then I saw the coupon code and well, couldn't resist for $86/box. I really hope I enjoy it as much as many of you have. Thank you Shauna for the discount code.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 20, 2014)

OMG, I so envy you this sub! I wish so much that it would be available internationally. It seems amazing and oh, I love France so much!


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 20, 2014)

aniadania said:


> I really wanted Alexander perfume, didn't get it. Anyway I like my box. Sweatshirt with wings - my husband said it is boring but I like it.


omg I'm in love with that sweater! I hope it pops up on trade boards soon. XD


----------



## aniadania (Dec 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> omg I'm in love with that sweater! I hope it pops up on trade boards soon. XD


Thanks!  I wear it often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I checked on MSA swap, but nobody swapping it right now. The two other styles are for swap though...


----------



## aniadania (Dec 21, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> omg I'm in love with that sweater! I hope it pops up on trade boards soon. XD


There was one for swap om MSA yesterday evening. size S.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 21, 2014)

i'm not getting my box until Tues :/  would love to see more photos/variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm hoping i get the peut etre sweater  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 21, 2014)

I just signed up Friday &amp; Im so excited to get my hands on this box &amp; see my variations. Everything I've seen so far looks fabulous-- I think this is my new fav subscription. Their Customer Service Rocks too which is a total plus &amp; greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know where the spot is to enter in specific info such as size preference? I was searching the mobile site &amp; could not for the life of me find any such place. TIA


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 21, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I just signed up Friday &amp; Im so excited to get my hands on this box &amp; see my variations. Everything I've seen so far looks fabulous-- I think this is my new fav subscription. Their Customer Service Rocks too which is a total plus &amp; greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Does anyone know where the spot is to enter in specific info such as size preference? I was searching the mobile site &amp; could not for the life of me find any such place. TIA


it's under account. i located it on the laptop so don't know if the mobile page shows differently.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 23, 2014)

talk about a let down! my box was not good! i didnt get any pouch.  no clothing. got 2 jewelry items (i would never wear one of them - the other is just plain boring). one item that i couldn't use if i wanted to (hair anti-frizz for my stick straight hair came with a ripped up box- so can't exactly gift it).  and to think i am in it for an annual now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i should know better than to subscribe up front.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 29, 2014)

I saw an update on the ouiplease website... Looks like we're headed to Normandie next... Vol 1.2 is "Dreaming of Normandie" Shipping is noted as Feb 28... It sounds absolutely Fabulous!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 31, 2014)

I just used my Kudecour discount code (ouiplease15).  I was REALLY hoping that something better than postcards from that website would have made it into the box.  So much cute stuff there (and pricey).


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 1, 2015)

There are new brands listed on their facebook page.  Included is Zadig &amp; Voltaire (Clothing and accessories), one candle company, a makeup company and one more company.  Looks interesting, though the clothing is not my style at all.  The other stuff looks great.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got my first box and so excited - value of $477. I will probably use most of these items and since I got the annual subscription with the 20% code I only paid $87 for the box.

I received:

Atelier Cologne - $25

Sothys Morning Cleanser - $33

Sothys Desquacream - $34

Myriam-K Anti-Frizz Serum - $50

Dame D Leather Necklace - $45

Tassia Canellis Earrings in Turquoise - $45

1951 Maison Francaise XLarge Leather Clutch in Zebra Print - $100

Charlotte Sometime Leather Wallet - $40

Christian Lacroix Diary - $30

Popup Scented Candle in New Wave Scent- $35

Marlette Spelt Cake Mix - $10

Maison de la Truffle - Truffle Salt - $25

Le Benefique Tea Sprig - $5

I did not add my sizes to the profile so that is why I got no clothing items.


----------



## jiblet (Jan 2, 2015)

mishmish said:


> talk about a let down! my box was not good! i didnt get any pouch.  no clothing. got 2 jewelry items (i would never wear one of them - the other is just plain boring). one item that i couldn't use if i wanted to (hair anti-frizz for my stick straight hair came with a ripped up box- so can't exactly gift it).  and to think i am in it for an annual now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i should know better than to subscribe up front.


I was disappointed to see that several items were missing from my box and I emailed Oui Please directly. They got right back to me asking what I did receive and what items I was looking forward to from the catalog. I told them and they said to be expecting a tracking number for my other items. I'm not sure if I will get everything I asked for, namely the J. Alexandre fragrance the Les Petites sweat shirt and the maison de la truffe salt. I will let you know. It pays to email them they are really quick to respond and happy to help make you happy. Try it! Good Luck!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2015)

I received my box today also &amp; all I can say is that I’m blown away with how AMAZING this box is. I opened the box with my mom and she agreed that this is the best looking box that I’ve received over the past 3 years of being a sub junkie. The presentation of the box and the box itself is completely over the top luxury. I received the exact same items as @shushu- $477 Value!! I was the most excited to see that I got the coveted 1951 clutch (pony hair – black and white w/ the red polka dot interior &amp; the Christian Lacroix planner. I did have my sizes listed but did not receive any clothing items. I’m excited to try everything that I received– I really love how dainty the tassia canellis earrings are– mine are in turquoise &amp; will be perfect for the summer months. Also, I’m totally going to try the “special vodka infusion” with the Le Benefique tea infusers–great recipe on pg 39 of the booklet. I love this box and am so happy I signed up for the year– … I can’t wait for February !!


----------



## MET (Jan 2, 2015)

shushu said:


> shushu, on 02 Jan 2015 - 2:17 PM, said:
> Just got my first box and so excited - value of $477. I will probably use most of these items and since I got the annual subscription with the 20% code I only paid $87 for the box.
> 
> I received:
> ...


Out of all of the varieties I think you received the best version of this box - good for you!  If you get a chance, please post some pictures.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 2, 2015)

MET said:


> Out of all of the varieties I think you received the best version of this box - good for you! If you get a chance, please post some pictures.


Here is a photo of everything in my box. Hopefully it is all clear.


----------



## MET (Jan 2, 2015)

shushu said:


> shushu, on 02 Jan 2015 - 10:53 PM, said:Here is a photo of everything in my box. Hopefully it is all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


  Really nice!  The handbag is very pretty and unique.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 3, 2015)

shushu said:


> Here is a photo of everything in my box. Hopefully it is all clear.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


whoa! you got all nice things. these boxes are so inconsistent. it's disappointing.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

mishmish said:


> whoa! you got all nice things. these boxes are so inconsistent. it's disappointing.


I hope that there are fewer variations in the upcoming months.  It's pretty disappointing for me but not enough to unsub yet.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I hope that there are fewer variations in the upcoming months.  It's pretty disappointing for me but not enough to unsub yet.


Not only did she get two pieces of jewelry, the Popup candle, lacroix diary, the leather business card holder...she also got a gorgeous 1951 large bag.  it's so inconsistent. it's the holy grail.  she's totally lucky.  really happy for her.  but disappointed as it sets a standard that others didnt get.  myself included.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 4, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I received my box today also &amp; all I can say is that I’m blown away with how AMAZING this box is. I opened the box with my mom and she agreed that this is the best looking box that I’ve received over the past 3 years of being a sub junkie. The presentation of the box and the box itself is completely over the top luxury. I received the exact same items as @shushu- $477 Value!! I was the most excited to see that I got the coveted 1951 clutch (pony hair – black and white w/ the red polka dot interior &amp; the Christian Lacroix planner. I did have my sizes listed but did not receive any clothing items. I’m excited to try everything that I received– I really love how dainty the tassia canellis earrings are– mine are in turquoise &amp; will be perfect for the summer months. Also, I’m totally going to try the “special vodka infusion” with the Le Benefique tea infusers–great recipe on pg 39 of the booklet. I love this box and am so happy I signed up for the year– … I can’t wait for February !!


lucky ladies!  enjoy!


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Jan 4, 2015)

I ordered my box on the 26th of December and received my box on Saturday. I'm amazed with this subscription box and in love with all I got!! I received:

Atelier Cologne Vanilla Insensée $25
Sothys Morning Cleanser $33
Sothys Desquacream $34
Myriam K Anti-Frizz Serum $50
Dame D Necklace $45
Tassia Canellis Earrings in white $45
1951 Maison Française Leather Clutch in Brown (XL with chain) $100
Charlotte Sometime Leather Wallet in Brown $40
Christian Lacroix Leatherbound 2015 Dated Diary $30
Popup Scented Candle in Desert Storm $35
Marlette Cereal Bars with Figs and Apricots $10
Maison de la Truffe Grey Salt from Guérande with Summer Truffle $25
Le Bénéfique Tea Springs $5

Total Value= $477!!!

Its only their first box but I'm totally obsessed with Oui Please and can't wait until the next box!! I've been waiting for a company to step up the subscription box game and Oui Please has definitely hit it out of the park!!  With most subscription boxes I find one or if I'm lucky two things I covet out of the whole box, not this box, I covet it all!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 4, 2015)

The Mind Of Bre said:


> IMG_4453 (1).JPG
> 
> I ordered my box on the 26th of December and received my box on Saturday. I'm amazed with this subscription box and in love with all I got!! I received:
> 
> ...


wow, you got a lot of big ticket items too. nice!  enjoy.


----------



## aw1505 (Jan 5, 2015)

Is there a current discount code?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 6, 2015)

think most expired. maybe email them and see if they will offer you one?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 8, 2015)

Share it if you get a code!


----------



## aw1505 (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, I asked. No luck. They recommended I buy an annual subscription to get a better buy.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 9, 2015)

Do we have a trades board?  I'm seeking one of the bleu sweaters (not naming which one so this doesnt get deleted)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think there is one. There are some things I'd like to swap for as well &amp; I'm sure there will be more in the future!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think I want this box in my life. Hope they release another coupon code.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 17, 2015)

Here you go: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135589-ouiplease-swaps/

No swap requests outside of the BST area please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2015)

FACEBOOK HINT 

‪#‎OuiHint‬: I’ll keep you nice and warm, and always stylish. Les Petites... ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorstep‬


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 19, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> FACEBOOK HINT
> 
> ‪#‎OuiHint‬: I’ll keep you nice and warm, and always stylish. Les Petites... ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorstep‬


So we have a change to get the Peut Etre Sweaters again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope they keep track of who got them last time (and the other items), etc.


----------



## MET (Jan 19, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 19 Jan 2015 - 7:47 PM, said:
> FACEBOOK HINT
> 
> ‪#‎OuiHint‬: I’ll keep you nice and warm, and always stylish. Les Petites... ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorstep‬


Ooh, great hint.  This is a really nice pancho http://www.lespetites.fr/index.php/en/pret-a-porter/coats-jackets/pancho-enveloppee-4325.html

Too bad the box doesn't ship until February 28th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 19, 2015)

MET said:


> Ooh, great hint.  This is a really nice pancho http://www.lespetites.fr/index.php/en/pret-a-porter/coats-jackets/pancho-enveloppee-4325.html
> 
> Too bad the box doesn't ship until February 28th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that's lovely. it would be GREAT if they offered more than the 3 items they featured last month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2015)

MET said:


> Ooh, great hint. This is a really nice pancho http://www.lespetites.fr/index.php/en/pret-a-porter/coats-jackets/pancho-enveloppee-4325.html
> 
> Too bad the box doesn't ship until February 28th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I  This!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 19, 2015)

Instead of shirts, I would love more "one size fits most" clothing items that don't have words, like open ponchos, wraps or shawls like that. A nice cozy scarf would be great too! I never tire of scarves...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2015)

‪#‎OuiHint‬: You can have one of me, or two, or three, or five. I won’t tell. Hediard ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorstep‬


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm thinking that the Hediard item may be chocolates or candy.  They have listed some new sponsors on their website which includes a sock company, a clothing company, and a cosmetics company.  They also listed a candle company and a jewelry company previously.  I am a little worried about the clothing since I am older and can't pull off some of the clothing.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 20, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> I'm thinking that the Hediard item may be chocolates or candy. They have listed some new sponsors on their website which includes a sock company, a clothing company, and a cosmetics company. They also listed a candle company and a jewelry company previously. I am a little worried about the clothing since I am older and can't pull off some of the clothing.


If they send clothing, I'm hoping that they stick to the true Parisian Style which is tres chic for women of all ages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anyone know of any ouiplease codes that are currently working?  Kind of interested but not without a discount.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 21, 2015)

I reached out to oui please on facebook. I told them I was sorry I did  not sign up for the sub when they had a special before and now that quarterly is not taking returns I am even more interested.   They told me that all the memebers of   MUT  can use  the code makeuptalk for 20 percent off and annual  subscription for the next 48 hours.  I am posting it here incase anyone else is interested.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm currently monthly with them but I think I'm going to bite at the annual sub with the 20% discount. I turn 30 in two weeks so I'm going to call this an early birthday present.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I am in !!!!!

Just signed up for the annual sub!

Very very excited.

Oui Oui Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!

Thank you so much @ for posting the 20% code.

This makes it about $86 a box...which is AMAZING!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

Did it!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR GETTING US THE CODE!!

Can't wait!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2015)

It will be nice to travel to France with you @@Saffyra after all our travels to Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ugh. Now I am totally craving orange blossom macarons.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg  so excited just signed up too... glad I opened my big mouth and asked for the code.  The girl that wrote to me was very nice too.    YAY  I am number 2233  if they have that many members that's pretty good I think since they just started !!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2015)

Do the boxes ship from France?

Or do they come from a warehouse in the states?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 21, 2015)

Some people who got the last box got clothing items.  Does anyone who got the box before know if they ask for sizes anywhere. I  Subbed and didn't see it .  Just curious.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Some people who got the last box got clothing items.  Does anyone who got the box before know if they ask for sizes anywhere. I  Subbed and didn't see it .  Just curious.


@ yes, they ask for sizes.  Maybe its in your profile somewhere.  I'll go look.  Edit: it's right under your Subscriptions in your account.  The button for Edit is way on the right side of the screen.

@@LisaLeah they come from florida  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 21, 2015)

found it   thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 21, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> I reached out to oui please on facebook. I told them I was sorry I did  not sign up for the sub when they had a special before and now that quarterly is not taking returns I am even more interested.   They told me that all the memebers of   MUT  can use  the code makeuptalk for 20 percent off and annual  subscription for the next 48 hours.  I am posting it here incase anyone else is interested.


Thank you for this!  I have been contemplating and trying to justify to myself how I can sign up for this box and this pushed me over the edge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have myself convinced that I will cut back on a couple of other boxes (I cancelled popsugar/FFF and Nina Garcia)....but I am sure if a code comes along I will cave and resub to those too, lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 21, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Do the boxes ship from France?
> 
> Or do they come from a warehouse in the states?


The boxes shipped from USA - mine shipped fedex &amp; I had to sign for it. I can't remember exactly where it shipped from but it arrived pretty swiftly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 22, 2015)

I am SO TEMPTED but the more I think about it, the more I think that I should really just keep my money.  I feel like I would get more use out of even a bad Nina Garcia than this box.  I never took French, I've never been to France, I'm not generally drawn to French things just because they are French.  I want to pull the trigger so hard because YAY, NEW SUB! but it just doesn't make sense for me, given my taste.  But I am going to follow this thread anyway, and enjoy watching you all get your boxes!  I think it looks very luxurious and will be an amazing treat for people who are fancier than I am.  Congrats on your new sub, ladies, I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> The boxes shipped from USA - mine shipped fedex &amp; I had to sign for it. I can't remember exactly where it shipped from but it arrived pretty swiftly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Texas (Dallas, I think)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Do the boxes ship from France?
> 
> Or do they come from a warehouse in the states?


It's a Frenchwoman curating it from Texas.  She's been noted in a few small media articles if you google.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 22, 2015)

While my first box didn't blow me away, some of the variations did.  I had planned to stay subscribed to begin with at the $150 mark.  I would have probably cancelled after my second or third box.

But at $87 a box, I would absolutely have stayed subscribed.  It's totally worth that and not just for the novelty of it but for the quality of the items it contains.

This is the way to do a French box.  I don't care about France much but I can still  love what I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whoever she is, she's doing really well with getting box sponsors!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

$87 a box is a so incredibly tempting offer for a well curated and luxurious subscription. The only thing keeping me from jumping on this offer is that there was too much variation going on with the first box. So I think I will for the time being keep up with this thread, see what the upcoming boxes look like, and cross my fingers that there will be another code in the near future for 20% off a yearly subscription. And I am almost positive that I will regret this decision when the next box comes out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited because I can't spell today.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

i honestly don't think there will be another 20% off code. This is just because they are launching.  Surprised they offered it again.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

@mishmish  Ugh. You are probably so right about them not offering a 20% off code in the future. When does the code expire again? I'm so indecisive today so I'm hoping for an epiphany right now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

it was 48 hours from whenever it was posted. so not sure. maybe tomorrow afternoon? tonight? you'd need to see when the person posted it and when she found the info.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

So the code was posted about 24hrs ago ([email protected]!) so probably still good for another 24 hrs. I guess I need to decide by tonight to be on the safe side...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

Stella A said:


> So the code was posted about 24hrs ago ([email protected]!) so probably still good for another 24 hrs. I guess I need to decide by tonight to be on the safe side...


yeah, depends on when she talked w/ them (may have been in the afternoon??) don't know how these things work...when they take them down, etc.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm already subscribed, btw.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 22, 2015)

They did not offer the code to people. I was chatting with them on facebook and asked them if they could give me a code for a yearly sub since I missed the last promo.   The person gave me a code and told me  I could share my code for 48 hours with people . The code I used was makeuptalk.  I  asked if they could make this code available to others and was told for  48 hours.. I talked to them yesterday morning so I assume by tomorrow am it will end.  They did not make a code to get business. I chatted with someone and begged them to make a code for me. They were sweet enough to let me share it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks for clarifying. and with that....I doubt they would be opening up offers like that again....as it has gone all over the place on people's blogs too.  It's rather simple: either you want it or you don't (or are willing to take the risk up-front with that money or aren't).  Hate to simplify it, but ...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

I will add this, the packaging is REALLY nice.  It does feel really luxurious to open such a nice package and peak inside.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the code-  very awesome and sweet thing to do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I truly apologize to everyone for any consternation I have caused...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 22, 2015)

That was so nice of them to offer a code.  Pashbox did that for me a while back, and the founder and I have emailed back and forth a bit.  I adore small subs, the customer service just can't be beat.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for asking for &amp; sharing the code! I was regretting not doing the year sub before. Now I'm in! I wasn't over the moon for my box at first, but I loved some of the items, the presentation &amp; the luxury of the box &amp; I was able to swap for most of the items I really wanted. I've discovered new things &amp; even developed a couple of obsessions : ) I can't wait for Feb!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 22, 2015)

I  have no idea who answers the facebook but they answered me right away and acted very  friendly nice and cheerful. I have  a really good feeling about the box.  Someone also mentioned pashbox.  I also have talked to them on facebook too they are super nice.  I got a code from the person too for a discount a few months ago.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

now we have a whole new set of people here to share reveals of their boxes here!  YAY! roll on February!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 22, 2015)

#‎OuiHint‬: With me, you make a statement. Ripauste by Paul Stéphan ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorst

The bags on this site are sooooo cute-- I'm so excited for February-- Bring on all the reveals!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 22, 2015)

No need to apologize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @  It's a significant purchase.

But with the code it really is an awesome value, if you were seriously considering purchasing it.

If not, you will have an extra $520 in your pocket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ you really are fantastic! I hope you get all variations you want, all year long......


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 22, 2015)

I think I may be even more excited for this sub, then LMdB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))



Shauna999 said:


> #‎OuiHint‬: With me, you make a statement. Ripauste by Paul Stéphan ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorst
> 
> The bags on this site are sooooo cute-- I'm so excited for February-- Bring on all the reveals!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 22, 2015)

When I talked to them earlier, they said that their marketing team told them to do a code and they hadn't considered it.  That was the OuiByrdie one.

I honestly think there will be another chance for 20% off.  They've been so generous with handing out codes to people AND generous with backdating them as well.

@ I think if you wanted to wait, then email them again when you are ready, they might very well cut you a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 22, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> #‎OuiHint‬: With me, you make a statement. Ripauste by Paul Stéphan ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorst
> 
> The bags on this site are sooooo cute-- I'm so excited for February-- Bring on all the reveals!!


omg... I want one of those SO much!  I don't even care what color it is!

Man, this lady who is curating knows what she is doing!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

@Saffyra  I just signed up for the annual sub just a little while ago! Looking very much forward to partaking in the OuiPlease experience with everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

has anyone gotten 2 subscriptions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## MET (Jan 22, 2015)

mishmish said:


> mishmish, on 22 Jan 2015 - 9:20 PM, said:has anyone gotten 2 subscriptions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


I was actually thinking about ordering one for my sister but having it delivered it to me so I could "swap" between boxes.   That's kind of horrible though + I'd never get the gift box to look the same  :laughno:

I can't wait for all of us to post our pictures - so many great variables.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

MET said:


> I was actually thinking about ordering one for my sister but having it delivered it to me so I could "swap" between boxes.   That's kind of horrible though + I'd never get the gift box to look the same  :laughno:
> 
> I can't wait for all of us to post our pictures - so many great variables.


I knew people were thinking of it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me being one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 22, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> When I talked to them earlier, they said that their marketing team told them to do a code and they hadn't considered it.  That was the OuiByrdie one.
> 
> I honestly think there will be another chance for 20% off.  They've been so generous with handing out codes to people AND generous with backdating them as well.
> 
> @ I think if you wanted to wait, then email them again when you are ready, they might very well cut you a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I emailed them about a code a couple of weeks ago when I google searched for a code and saw the expired Ouibyrdie code....they were very nice but told me that there was not a code available and the best deal was to purchase the annual sub....I was so excited when I saw the code on this thread, but I didn't have the same luck when I asked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> I emailed them about a code a couple of weeks ago when I google searched for a code and saw the expired Ouibyrdie code....they were very nice but told me that there was not a code available and the best deal was to purchase the annual sub....I was so excited when I saw the code on this thread, but I didn't have the same luck when I asked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I specifically remember that - that's why I was encouraging people if they want it to go ahead (and offline did mention to Stella that it is a huge chunk of change so make sure she thinks through it - it's not an easy thing to just plunk it down - and to make sure she really wanted to do it and not feel pressured just because it's a deal).  Since they didnt offer it to you, I can see this being one of the last times they offer it.  I'm so holding myself back from getting a 2nd.  I have way too much stuff I need to reduce as it is.


----------



## aw1505 (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't believe I missed out again. The code has expired. I also had no luck when I emailed them to request a code a few weeks ago; I was told the annual sub was my best deal. I guess it's not in the cards for me and this box. Now I somehow feel I deserve a shopping trip this weekend.


----------



## biki (Jan 23, 2015)

Ditto, I was going to bite the bullet last night but then fell asleep.  I was really sad that it expired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2015)

So I just got an email from Quarterly Co, that MSA is cancelling her box.

This makes me even happier I subbed to Oui Please now!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

So!  Who is excited for February now?!

*memememememe*


----------



## aniadania (Jan 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> So! Who is excited for February now?!
> 
> *memememememe*


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just checked their homepage and "Dreaming of Normandie" box is valued at $ 400!!! When do they ship? I hope before Valentines!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 23, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just checked their homepage and "Dreaming of Normandie" box is valued at $ 400!!! When do they ship? I hope before Valentines!


end of feb. but its like 2 day shipping.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 24, 2015)

Another Facebook Spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

‪#‎OuiHint‬: You can custom make me, but I have some pretty incredible designs of my own already. Coyohacan Paris ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorstep‬


----------



## MET (Jan 24, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 24 Jan 2015 - 4:56 PM, said:
> Another Facebook Spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ‪#‎OuiHint‬: You can custom make me, but I have some pretty incredible designs of my own already.Coyohacan Paris ‪#‎OuiNormandie‬ ‪#‎FranceAtYourDoorstep‬


  These teasers are brilliant - they make me want the box NOW.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 24, 2015)

More gorgeous bags for me to be jealous of if I don't get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't waiiiiit!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 26, 2015)

I know the box doesn't ship until Feb 28th, yet I stalk their website and FB page daily.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait for it.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

On instagram they posted a photo of a les petites sweater cardigan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 28, 2015)

Those Coyohacan bags are beautiful. Buy since the are 585 euro, I can't imagine we'd get one. Maybe just the zipper. Lol!


----------



## tinysurprise (Jan 30, 2015)

Question for subscribers: Can anyone tell me the types of questions they ask in your profile? Would it help you avoid getting things you dont use like earrings and frizzy hair serum? Deciding if I want to subscribe but want to be reassured that I won't get things that I clearly have no use for. (For instance, i don't have my ears pierced.)

Thanks!!


----------



## phanne (Jan 30, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> Question for subscribers: Can anyone tell me the types of questions they ask in your profile?


Mine only asked for sizes. Shirts, sweaters, shoes and socks.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> Question for subscribers: Can anyone tell me the types of questions they ask in your profile? Would it help you avoid getting things you dont use like earrings and frizzy hair serum? Deciding if I want to subscribe but want to be reassured that I won't get things that I clearly have no use for. (For instance, i don't have my ears pierced.)
> 
> Thanks!!


No, nothing like that.  Only sizing.  However, if you swap at all, you will find that anything from OuiPlease is a hot commodity and will swap or trade very easily.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 30, 2015)

Is it Febuary 28th yet.. Lol!


----------



## Burgandywings (Feb 5, 2015)

The boutique is now open!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 5, 2015)

Burgandywings said:


> The boutique is now open!


not worth the wait.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 5, 2015)

Year sub members are supposed to get special pricing in the boutique, but when I log in, my pricing is the same. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Burgandywings (Feb 5, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Year sub members are supposed to get special pricing in the boutique, but when I log in, my pricing is the same. Is anyone else having this issue?


I'm having the same problem


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

That Pop candle has some RIDICULOUSLY good throw.  Wow.


----------



## tinysurprise (Feb 5, 2015)

According to instagram, there will be no special discount for year subscribers.

What will you gals be purchasing? Eyeing the clutches, of course!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 5, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> According to instagram, there will be no special discount for year subscribers.
> 
> What will you gals be purchasing? Eyeing the clutches, of course!!


We were told that annual subscribers were SUPPOSED to get a discount when we bought our annual subscriptions.


----------



## tinysurprise (Feb 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> We were told that annual subscribers were SUPPOSED to get a discount when we bought our annual subscriptions.


I know! Maybe they will change their minds if enough people make a point of reminding them?


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 5, 2015)

The site still says that the annual membership includes special pricing....but I dont see that it changed either from looking at the boutique before and after logging in....prices stayed the same.

Here is the info as stated on the site:

The pre-paid, Premium Annual OuiPlease membership, features the best per parcel price for all six deliveries over a full year. This top-tier membership also features special pricing in the OuiBoutique. - See more at: http://ouiplease.com/how-it-works/become-a-member/#sthash.2zaxGuVh.dpuf


----------



## tinysurprise (Feb 5, 2015)

If annual sub ladies find out what kind of discount you get, please post here...I'd love to know and maybe that will get me to sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> If annual sub ladies find out what kind of discount you get, please post here...I'd love to know and maybe that will get me to sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


we aren't going to get any discount.  but we were supposed to do so.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> The site still says that the annual membership includes special pricing....but I dont see that it changed either from looking at the boutique before and after logging in....prices stayed the same.
> 
> Here is the info as stated on the site:
> 
> The pre-paid, Premium Annual OuiPlease membership, features the best per parcel price for all six deliveries over a full year. This top-tier membership also features special pricing in the OuiBoutique. - See more at: http://ouiplease.com/how-it-works/become-a-member/#sthash.2zaxGuVh.dpuf


Facebook:




XX Is there special pricing for annual sub members?
 





 

OuiPlease Bonjour, XXX! Thank you for reaching out, but we are not offering special pricing. Merci!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, that sucks.  Although everything is more pricey than I would be willing to pay anyway even with a 10% or so discount.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well, that sucks.  Although everything is more pricey than I would be willing to pay anyway even with a 10% or so discount.


I was so over the store weeks ago. I asked about it, was told it would be up a week later (and a specific item would be featured) - it wasn't up (and the item also wasn't featured)....hope this isn't a sign of things going down hill.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 6, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats not cool!   I guess I could look at it with some relief because it may help me to resist purchasing then on principle  I had my eye on a pair of earrings in the boutique....


----------



## aniadania (Feb 6, 2015)

I suppose there will be more things in boutique soon. They just opened. But we annual members should have special pricing, it was promised before!


----------



## aniadania (Feb 6, 2015)

I know I will like some of jewelry (if not now,then in future, I like design jewelry ) I could also buy some more pop candles (hoping to find diamond ) and cakes. I didn't try them yet (just swapped for one) but they are organic and looks easy to make. But I want special price as they advertised before.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 6, 2015)

A new update on Facebook about the special pricing, Ouiplease responded:

Bonjour! Anyone who has signed up/will sign up for the annual subscription will be contacted with the information needed to receive special pricing on our OuiBoutique. We apologize for any miscommunication this may have caused.

Yay!  But depending on the special pricing, I may be in trouble!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 9, 2015)

New Oui code for 20% off annual sub for the first 100 customers- code is ouivalentine !! Feb 28 can't come soon enough!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2015)

New 20% off code for an annual membership posted on IG.

OuiValentine

Happy V day everyone!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy valentines day friends  !!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm wanting to sign up for this so bad but the price is holding me back. Can't do the year even with the discount but thinking about the month to month. I'm trying to be good though. I love anything French so this is really really hard to resist. Would love to get some Sothys products and try other French brands.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 15, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm wanting to sign up for this so bad but the price is holding me back. Can't do the year even with the discount but thinking about the month to month. I'm trying to be good though. I love anything French so this is really really hard to resist. Would love to get some Sothys products and try other French brands.


we've only had one month so far.  and it was really good (overall - some people got better than others though).  however, it's hard to predict if this will continue (I definitely hope so!).  I have fallen for boxes in the past (particularly, SeasonsBox) where I felt duped based on the 1st box.  So, it's really really hard to tell.  So far, it seems like she's been able to attract good brands. I just get concerned about the model long-term (if she's tracking what we got in the boxes so not to repeat when she does need to use the brands again).  Seems to start out with a bang - just wonder about sustainability.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree with you  . I signed up for a year too.  This month will be my first box. I read up on the person who started this box and trusted them since they appear to have some connections. I am excited to see what everyone gets in there boxes and the variations.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 15, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> I agree with you  . I signed up for a year too.  This month will be my first box. I read up on the person who started this box and trusted them since they appear to have some connections. I am excited to see what everyone gets in there boxes and the variations.


yeah. like i said, i completely hope so!  would be great to see a box of this caliber continue to be great.  the packaging is amazing, as a start.  and it's a great box. completely hope it continues.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 19, 2015)

SPOILER ALERT!! Some of the next Oui Please boxes will contain this beautiful scarf!! We're almost there.. Shipping is just over a week away!!


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 19, 2015)

A new discount code has been released on a very popular sub box blog. It is included in the response to my question about the spoiler number 2. I never understand the rules here so I don't know if I can post the code or name the blog.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> A new discount code has been released on a very popular sub box blog. It is included in the response to my question about the spoiler number 2. I never understand the rules here so I don't know if I can post the code or name the blog.


You can post the code here. It's ok to reference the blog name as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> SPOILER ALERT!! Some of the next Oui Please boxes will contain this beautiful scarf!! We're almost there.. Shipping is just over a week away!!


Thanks for posting! I'm so sad that it is only some boxes...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 20, 2015)

The code PA Anna mentioned is on MSA, it's ouinormandie for 20% off.  From the next comment a few hours later it looks like it might not be active though, which is a bit confusing.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 20, 2015)

@@lauradiniwilk Thank you for posting! I'm not sure if the other poster meant that she subscribed when the spoiler was first posted and missed out on the code because it was posted later or the code wasn't working. I still don't plan to subscribe at this time.

I do hope the code works for whomever uses it and enjoy! Post pictures!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 20, 2015)

If you watch their facebook page, they've been posting spoilers for ages.  I'm not sure why MSA has it listed as the second spoiler :\

I just know that the whole variations thing is going to get me grumpy sometimes.  The only good thing is that it has been easy to trade for the things I do want.

But still.  A $200 scarf seems like it would really mess with box values and we already saw discrepancies of over $100 between box variations.

I think I don't mind the dollar value difference much, though, if I get things I like.  If it's a low value box but I'm happy with it then it doesn't bug me that my box wasn't "worth" as much as anothers.

I did subscribe and I'm so anxious for the box to be shipped!!

I wonder if the ouinormandie works on more than just the annual subscription(ouivalentine only worked on 1 year).


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 23, 2015)

Although I love (I'm actually obsessed with) this box, I kind of hate the drastic variations &amp; I wish they would make the boxes more uniform, at least with the higher value accessories, home &amp; cosmetics. They could just save the other great items for future boxes. I'm sure at some point they will be repeating regions if they carry on for long. That way we all get the great high dollar items. That being said, I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

Soooo....  Who else can hardly sleep at night because they're so excited for this box to ship and arrive so it can be opened and admired?

There miiiight be something wrong with me.  I actually couldn't sleep last night for thinking of all the things that might possibly be in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm waiting anxiously for you all! Still didn't sign up myself but I'm happy for you all who did. Excited to see what you get!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so excited! This will be my first box from Oui  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 24, 2015)

I can not wait either!

How soon till we see spoilers?

The 28th (shipping day) is a saturday.

Do they send to bloggers earlier?

This is my first box btw...


----------



## MET (Feb 24, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> LisaLeah, on 24 Feb 2015 - 4:23 PM, said:
> I can not wait either!
> 
> How soon till we see spoilers?
> ...


We only have experience with 1 box so far but they didn't seem to send it out to bloggers first although MSA did have an early review (from one of their readers).   Hopefully we will start to see some pictures on Monday/Tuesday -- fingers crossed.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I can not wait either!
> 
> How soon till we see spoilers?
> 
> ...


I believe they did send a couple to bloggers early but there were no photos and they weren't box bloggers.

They sent the last one FedEx Home Delivery.  Mine was mailed/labeled from Dallas, TX on the 10th and I got it the 13th.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 26, 2015)

Why do you think there are so many clues about horse riding?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Why do you think there are so many clues about horse riding?


I also was wondering that!!  They cant put a horse in the box...  And hopefully they arent sending out jodhpurs! Haha!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Why do you think there are so many clues about horse riding?


it's what Normandie is known for...


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

Waaaah!!!  Just got a shipping email!!  It ships tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 26, 2015)

@@Saffyra me tooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm excited for it to ship, but I'm on vacation until the 8th. I think I'm going to have to talk my daughter into going to my house &amp; opening my box for me &amp; hope she doesn't fall in love with anything. I can never say no to her big blue eyes. Haha.


----------



## LindaF (Feb 26, 2015)

Got a shipping email!! This is my first box so I'm so excited!!


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 26, 2015)

no shipping email here


----------



## MET (Feb 26, 2015)

tanyamib said:


> tanyamib, on 26 Feb 2015 - 9:11 PM, said:no shipping email here


Me neither but the good news is that those that received shipping notices should have their boxes soon and we can begin seeing pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 26, 2015)

I have tracking toooooo!!!! Yay!


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 26, 2015)

No tracking for me yet.  I have a last name that starts with V and am an annual subscriber.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I received tracking also. I'm so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Feb 27, 2015)

Still no tracking :-(


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 27, 2015)

Still no tracking for me either.  So disappointed!   Are there others who have not received tracking?  Just would like to know.  The next box is going to Provence so   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 27, 2015)

anyone who ordered in Dec (before the first box) not get tracking?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 27, 2015)

I think they may be shipping by locations like a lot of companies seem to do. I ordered my first box in mid dec &amp; I have not received tracking-- I'm in Michigan too. I'm just excited to see spoilers.. I'm sure our boxes will ship by Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alyjones (Feb 27, 2015)

Has anyone with tracking tried to track theirs yet? Mine says not found. Is it just too early?


----------



## tinysurprise (Feb 27, 2015)

Ps. If anyone tracks down a 20% off code, please direct message me. I made a vow to cut down on spending this year, but screw it - I need this box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 27, 2015)

Hopefully they are all shipping tomorrow - some have tracking, some don't - it's fedex home so it's weekend.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 27, 2015)

Mine says not found, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was hoping it would ship early even though it says the ship date is the 28th.

I heard the annual subscription is sold out...


----------



## aniadania (Feb 27, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> Ps. If anyone tracks down a 20% off code, please direct message me. I made a vow to cut down on spending this year, but screw it - I need this box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


"Dreaming of Normandie" is sold out. Next box will be "A Breath of Provence"


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 27, 2015)

Omg ... That's so exciting!! I'm obsessed with lavender &amp;!i think Provence is known for their beautiful fields... Ooooo the possibilities ...


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh my yes! It's so beautiful. They are also known for there spice. It's so good on cheese, oil and the spice of Provence. . I can't wait


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

aniadania said:


> "Dreaming of Normandie" is sold out. Next box will be "A Breath of Provence"


ooh that sounds interesting! Anything Provence related is good. Now I'm tempted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## jiblet (Feb 28, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> Has anyone with tracking tried to track theirs yet? Mine says not found. Is it just too early?


I saw the same. It just means the label has been processed but the parcel has not been picked up by the carrier yet.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 28, 2015)

Tracking isn't live yet,

but shipping label says the box is 5 lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Feb 28, 2015)

No tracking yet either. Looked at account and our shows annual membership but it says order completed with the December shipment. Wonder if I should be worried.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 28, 2015)

I emailed them and got a response that at least my box was going to be delayed in shipping because of the winter weather.  I am ok with that because I got Little Lace box yesterday and the first causebox today and now have something to look forward to over the next week or two along with sample society and yogi surprise.


----------



## MET (Feb 28, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> vanstoj, on 28 Feb 2015 - 2:44 PM, said:vanstoj, on 28 Feb 2015 - 2:44 PM, said:vanstoj, on 28 Feb 2015 - 2:44 PM, said:I emailed them and got a response that at least my box was going to be delayed in shipping because of the winter weather.  I am ok with that because I got Little Lace box yesterday and the first causebox today and now have something to look forward to over the next week or two along with sample society and yogi surprise.


That's disappointing... too bad they couldn't have shipped faster since they knew the weather was going to hit them.

P.S. Since I haven't received my shipping notice I am in the delayed shipping group.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 28, 2015)

MET said:


> That's disappointing... too bad they couldn't have shipped faster since they knew the weather was going to hit them.
> 
> P.S. Since I haven't received my shipping notice I am in the delayed shipping group.


yeah, the weather only hit dallas today - saturday. the day of shipping. some of those labels were created days ago (and only created without pickup). Not everyones labels were even created.  Seems like there were going to be some delays for some people anyways.  Hopefully we will have some spoilers by Weds then - as the great news is that it's 2 day shipping.  They have amazing shipping.  EXCITED for these boxes.


----------



## tinysurprise (Feb 28, 2015)

Ps. I actually ordered something from the boutique (a clutch) which shipped on Friday. It says that it weighs six and a half pounds. Now I'm fantasizing that they are giving me a free box to try out lol.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 28, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> Ps. I actually ordered something from the boutique (a clutch) which shipped on Friday. It says that it weighs six and a half pounds. Now I'm fantasizing that they are giving me a free box to try out lol.


was it shipped? or only the label created like most of the parcels?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 28, 2015)

The boxes weren't supposed to ship until today anyway.  They got us all excited with the tracking emails /cry

Mine, however, has now updated to created.  Shipment information entered on Thursday at 6pm.  My box is 5lbs and is being sent FedEx ground.  That isn't home delivery, is it?  I wonder if that means there's perfume or an aerosol in my box since they can only be sent ground... 

Someone else tell me what theirs says!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 28, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> The boxes weren't supposed to ship until today anyway.  They got us all excited with the tracking emails /cry
> 
> Mine, however, has now updated to created.  Shipment information entered on Thursday at 6pm.  My box is 5lbs and is being sent FedEx ground.  That isn't home delivery, is it?  I wonder if that means there's perfume or an aerosol in my box since they can only be sent ground...
> 
> Someone else tell me what theirs says!


Mine is the same as yours, label created on Thursday at 6:13pm, nothing since then and the weight was entered as 5 pounds even and the service is FedEx Ground.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 28, 2015)

Same for me as well. 5lbs and Fed Ex Ground


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 28, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Same for me as well. 5lbs and Fed Ex Ground


That's interesting. They were never going to ship today then - weather or no weather.  FedEx ground doesnt ship on Saturdays!  Last time they did FedEx Home, I believe?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep, I still have my outer box and it says Fed Ex Home Delivery on it.

I can't believe how desperately excited I am for this box....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 28, 2015)

Where does it ship from again?

(I know it was posted somewhere but I can't find it)

Edit: because DUH...ignore me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 1, 2015)

I have shipping label printed but it hasn't been picked up by fedex and is not trackable.  Anyone able to track their box?   feeling a little disappointed


----------



## MET (Mar 1, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> sparklesgirl, on 01 Mar 2015 - 08:49 AM, said:I have shipping label printed but it hasn't been picked up by fedex and is not trackable.  Anyone able to track their box?   feeling a little disappointed


I don't even have a label created yet and I've gotta say I'm fairly disappointed/annoyed.  I'm one of those individuals that if I say I'll do something by XX date, I do it.  So from my standpoint since they planned on shipping by 2/28 every person should have at least had a label created (perhaps even shipped by 2/28?).  Slight rant over... it will be a lovely box that I will enjoy whenever they decide to ship.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 1, 2015)

MET said:


> I don't even have a label created yet and I've gotta say I'm fairly disappointed/annoyed.  I'm one of those individuals that if I say I'll do something by XX date, I do it.  So from my standpoint since they planned on shipping by 2/28 every person should have at least had a label created (perhaps even shipped by 2/28?).  Slight rant over... it will be a lovely box that I will enjoy whenever they decide to ship.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here - I would be the same way. But I think it's to be expected. They said their website boutique was going to launch in Jan (and privately "next week" within that month - and it ended up being 3 weeks later) - it launched in Feb.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 1, 2015)

what about the email for a boutique discount that never happened.  This is my first box and the fact that it has not shipped has me a little worried. I got a yearly sub.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 1, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> what about the email for a boutique discount that never happened.  This is my first box and the fact that it has not shipped has me a little worried. I got a yearly sub.


then there is that... I am still (still!) going to hold out hope that she is going to be able to continue to get great vendors for at least one year and curate a nice box (and if not, then at least repurpose them enough for one year).  Yes, she definitely needs to step up honoring promises and communicating w/ clients.  But I am still holding hope.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

today's the day, ladies!  now how long does ground take?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 2, 2015)

I still have no tracking.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

shushu said:


> I still have no tracking.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I (again placing faith) think the tracking has been create and sent to FedEx - and your package is ready.  It just hasn't been sent to you yet. 

EDIT: I'm in the same boat (hence, placing faith).


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 2, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I (again placing faith) think the tracking has been create and sent to FedEx - and your package is ready.  It just hasn't been sent to you yet.
> 
> EDIT: I'm in the same boat (hence, placing faith).


I hope so. I went into my account and it shows my order as complete in December and nothing for the new shipment.


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 2, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> was it shipped? or only the label created like most of the parcels?


It shipped and will arrive tomorrow, accorning to fed ex.


----------



## biki (Mar 2, 2015)

It's my first box too and I got the annual (&gt;.&lt.  Got the shipping notice as a note posting to my account but saw no updates at all... *sigh. 

Fingers crossed that everyone will get their info and/or boxes soon!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 2, 2015)

My box is on the move!! delivery date is tomorrow!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 2, 2015)

My box is moving now too! Estimated delivery is Thursday!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

ooh I can't wait to see what you all get! I think I'm more excited for you all than if I was getting my own box. Can't wait for a spoiler!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 2, 2015)

Mine wont get here till Friday! Waah! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  how am I going to last that long?!  Oh, the excitement!


----------



## noraray (Mar 2, 2015)

Can't wait for spoilers mine expected Thursday


----------



## aniadania (Mar 2, 2015)

I still have no shipping notification at all! :-/ anyway, can't wait for your spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 2, 2015)

On the background of their 'sold out' photo on instagram, I can see:



Spoiler



Heidard caramels

dernier sous bracelet

a read leather cuff

an adorable clutch

a scarf

more sothys

and the sleeve of a les petites shirt



.....no, i'm not a stalker, i'm a 'detective'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a delivery date of Thursday so I will be stalking this page all day tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that there seems to be variations so I am hopeful for a great box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> On the background of their 'sold out' photo on instagram, I can see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw a bit of that too. but didn't quite look THAT close (as I told myself...do I WANT to spoil it...as I realized it would take too much work!)


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 2, 2015)

Still no notice at all for me.


----------



## MET (Mar 2, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> vanstoj, on 02 Mar 2015 - 6:41 PM, said:Still no notice at all for me.


I haven't either but if you create an account on FedEx you can check shipments scheduled for your address.  It looks like my box is scheduled to be delivered on Thursday too.  :w00t:


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 2, 2015)

Mine is scheduled for tomorrow too! I'm having it shipped to my house, do I have to be here to sign for it? Wishing I would've had it sent to work now!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 2, 2015)

I didn't have to sign for my last one.  It's a huge box though.  Well, not like Gigantic but it's a large, can't miss it size.  I wish you would have sent it to work too because then we would have spoilers sooner!! eeee!


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 2, 2015)

Luckily I do hair at a salon right across the street from where I live, I'll be able to go home and get it! I'll post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> Luckily I do hair at a salon right across the street from where I live, I'll be able to go home and get it! I'll post pics as soon as I can!


wow, must be close to dallas. keep us posted!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> Luckily I do hair at a salon right across the street from where I live, I'll be able to go home and get it! I'll post pics as soon as I can!


@@Alyjones I'm so ridiculously excited for you!  I shall live vicariously through your pics until my own box arrives. Haha!  

I have to admit that while I don't like variations, it sure does make it more suspenseful and exciting!


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine is supposed to be delivered on Wednesday! Of course in the meantime I will be stalking this thread for spoilers (obsessively).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pajohnso (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine is due on Thursday, I am so excited to see spoilers!!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 3, 2015)

Still nothing. No tracking, no update to site, no email. I changed my delivery to work since it required a signature last time and now I can't do the FedEx tracking (without a number) to my address. Sigh...


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 3, 2015)

Omg I had unboxing dreams last night. Needless to say, I have problems! Can't wait to see pics today!


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm wondering if we might not have to have a direct signature for this package....  If a direct signature is required it usually shows in the "shipment facts" section of the tracking info.  When the last box was shipped in the "shipment facts" section it showed it required a direct signature but on this box's tracking I don't see anything about saying that one is required.  Do you all think we might get off easy this month with no signature?  I work 50 miles from my home so I sure hope so!!  My box is due to be delivered Thursday and I am not sure I can make it home in time to catch the Fed-Ex driver.  I'd die if I had to wait until Saturday for my box!!!!  :wassatt:


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 3, 2015)

Does anybody other than me still not have any sort of tracking?


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 3, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Does anybody other than me still not have any sort of tracking?


I am with you, I have nothing still.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

My box just got delivered at home and I'm at work until 6:00!!! WAAAAH!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I suddenly feel sick and need to go home early!!


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Mar 3, 2015)

That's awesome!! I can't wait to her what you got!!  Do you know if a signature was required for the delivery?


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope on the fedex email it says "delivered-left at front door, no signature required:"


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Mar 3, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Nope on the fedex email it says "delivered-left at front door, no signature required:"


Yayyyyyy!!!  I was worried I would have to wait for the weekend to get mine since it comes Thursday and I work so far from my house but hearing you say no signature required made my day!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoy your box when you get home!!  I know we are all dying to see what everyone gets!!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't wait....If I get a chance I'm going to go home on my lunch break to pick it up


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 3, 2015)

For the ladies that don't have tracking: I didn't receive any kind of tracking from oui please but I signed up for the fedex version of myUPS (totally free) and I saw that my box was shipped yesterday and due to arrive Thursday. On the oui please facebook, I saw a post that all the boxes have been shipped so I'm sure that yours is on its way!!

Ahhhhhh... Can't wait to see spoilers today!!


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a dream about my box last night guys.. this is turning into a problem. I am sitting by my front door waiting for FedEx. I have to leave in half an hour so I'm crossing my fingers they get here soon!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

LindaF said:


> I can't wait....If I get a chance I'm going to go home on my lunch break to pick it up


Oh, please do it!!! Take some pictures and let us know! I'm dying for spoilers...


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Oh, please do it!!! Take some pictures and let us know! I'm dying for spoilers...




Got it I'm on my way back to work and will open there and post pics!!


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 3, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Got it I'm on my way back to work and will open there and post pics!!


God bless you, Linda. You deserve a service award!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 3, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> God bless you, Linda. You deserve a service award!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL!

so true....


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Mar 3, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> God bless you, Linda. You deserve a service award!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I second that Linda!!!  I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oooooh don't mind me, I'm just sitting here at my desk refreshing.....


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok I'm loading pics but I don't know if the spoiler thing is going to come up so:



Spoiler pics



Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 3, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Ok I'm loading pics but I don't know if the spoiler thing is going to come up so:
> 
> Spoiler pics
> 
> ...


You are the best!!!!!

This box loos AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING!

Would you mind listing the products when you get a chance?

It's hard to know what's inside some of the boxes.

Enjoy it!

Are you happy?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks so much @@LindaF ... You totally Rock!!


----------



## pajohnso (Mar 3, 2015)

The necklace is beautiful!!  I also really love the earrings.  Hopefully you are happy with what you got!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> You are the best!!!!!
> 
> This box loos AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING!
> 
> ...


I really am.. I added up my stuff that's listed in the booklet and it comes out to $441 so I think it's a great box.  I'll probably trade the earrings but I don't know yet.  Based on the booklet of the different variations I could have gotten, I'm more than pleased with what I got.


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

I am obsessedwith those earrings! Hoping they are in mine!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

You could also post pictures of the booklet, then we would know ALL the different options in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

So in my box was:

Zadig &amp; Voltaire Blue scarf $175.00

Florence De La Peschardiere necklace $60.00

CJ gold-plated earrings $50.00

Unseven tote bag $20.00

Sothys black mascara $26.00

Nominoe foam face cleanser $20.00

Hediard metal box caramel $25.00

Palais Des Thes lemon black tea $15

forgot to add this...Talika Eye Detox contour gel $50.00

so puts my total to $441.00


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

aniadania said:


> You could also post pictures of the booklet, then we would know ALL the different options in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


coming up ladies!! I was just as excited so let me post the booklet and it has the possible variations.  I checked off the ones I got though...so sorry


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 3, 2015)

LindaF said:


> I really am.. I added up my stuff that's listed in the booklet and it comes out to $391 so I think it's a great box.  I'll probably trade the earrings but I don't know yet.  Based on the booklet of the different variations I could have gotten, I'm more than pleased with what I got.


I am so glad you are happy.

It's an awesome box.

I also LOVE your tote and the designer buttons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fun little touch.

I know what you mean about the earrings, they are a little 80's but in a good way. I like them!

The necklace is truly fab though.

And love the scarf!

What was in the Hediard box? I see you posted the answer.


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

LindaF said:


> So in my box was:
> 
> Zadig &amp; Voltaire Blue scarf $175.00
> 
> ...


I knew there will be Sothys mascara. I hope I don't get it,as I already have like 20 different mascaras ;-DAnd what is this Tallika thing, something for lashes?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

wow! That's a nice box! So happy for you!!!! and for you all who are getting this!! Thanks so much for posting! Now I wish I had subscribed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I knew there will be Sothys mascara. I hope I don't get it,as I already have like 20 different mascaras ;-D
> 
> And what is this Tallika thing, something for lashes?



sorry I forgot to add this to my list initially so thanks...it says detox contour gel that erases dark circles and reduces eye bags under the eyes


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

The booklet for Vol 1.2 Dreaming of Normandie



Spoiler


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Linda! Esp. for the booklet scans...soooo helpful! And what a great looking combo you got!

I feel like the clothing is so much better in this volume vs. the first one. I guess it's always a gamble with that stuff.

So exciting!!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Linda! Now we know all the products so we can start wishing for a perfect mix in our box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy your parcel, I love those earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 3, 2015)

I guess all of us are either getting a scarf or a sweater since the rest of the pamplet doesn't have that high of a value item.  Hope I don't get the sweater since I am plus size and I doubt it will fit unless it is like the one picutred  I was hoping they would have a purse from Ripauste.  Thanks for all your posting.  Can I ask if this was your first box and if you are an annual subscriber?  Just wondering if your  box is going to be typical of what an annual subscriber would get.  Really looking forward to the jewelry more than anything.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> I guess all of us are either getting a scarf or a sweater since the rest of the pamplet doesn't have that high of a value item.  Hope I don't get the sweater since I am plus size and I doubt it will fit unless it is like the one picutred  I was hoping they would have a purse from Ripauste.  Thanks for all your posting.  Can I ask if this was your first box and if you are an annual subscriber?  Just wondering if your  box is going to be typical of what an annual subscriber would get.  Really looking forward to the jewelry more than anything.


yes it was my first box and I signed up late right before the cutoff.  I'm really happy with the box.  I'll most likely keep everything except maybe the earrings and mascara (I'm just burned out on mascara) but I think the necklace and scaf are beautiful.  I'll use the tote for groceries, the tea, face cleanser, and eye gel for sure will get used....and I already started eating the candy!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

YAY!  FUN!  Alright, who else is today?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you for posting!  Looks really good!  I wonder if the sweaters are more like a poncho?  It looks that way on the model but the sweaters shown look different?  Hmmmm...not sure if I want the sweater or the scarf.  I do hope we get one or the other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or both (I know wishful thinking!)  Thursday cannot come fast enough...ahhhhh!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow!!  Thank you @@LindaF for taking all those photos!

I'm sad there's no clutch!  

I bet you're right and everyone will either get a scarf or a sweater.


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Wow!!  Thank you @@LindaF for taking all those photos!
> 
> I'm sad there's no clutch!
> 
> I bet you're right and everyone will either get a scarf or a sweater.


I know, considering they advertised 2 purse companies....but I guess they would go broke if they gave out amazing made in france clutches with each box....hence, sticking with the smaller leather accessories!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, I was really hoping for a clutch! I got sweatshirt last time and I REALLY need a new clutch (also purse!)


----------



## PeggyRI (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the box contents!

The "sold out" photo looks like it includes a small blue and silver wallet or cardholder that could be made by the brand Coyohacan that was advertised for this box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 3, 2015)

I REALLY want that poncho/sweater... OMG... I can't wait until Thursday!!


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 3, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I REALLY want that poncho/sweater... OMG... I can't wait until Thursday!!


I do too, and.... I know I am probably in the minority but ...I kinda really want the toothpaste!!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

I put my scarf up for swap to see if I can get some stuff I've been wanting from other subscription boxes. It's beautiful but realistically it's hot in Texas so I hardly use scarves!!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> I do too, and.... I know I am probably in the minority but ...I kinda really want the toothpaste!!


I want toothpaste too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is a pic I found on instagram that may be varieties of the earrings?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 3, 2015)

Do they send out varieties if they are not pictured in the booklet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh and @@LindaF you are a ROCK STAR!!!

Thank you so much for all the spoilers and postings today!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Oh and @@LindaF you are a ROCK STAR!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the spoilers and postings today!


2nd that! Amazing! Thanks so much!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Do they send out varieties if they are not pictured in the booklet?


yes, definitely. i had items that were not featured in the booklet. 

EDIT: same brand, different styles.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 3, 2015)

@@LindaF You made a lot of people happy today sharing your box and booklet. I hope to see pictures of other boxes.


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine was out for delivery today and never made it to my house, wahhhh! Hopefully that puts me at the top of their list for tomorrow, because we are supposed to get a nice storm. Damn you, fedex.


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

Wait, it's here! Ahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Oh and @@LindaF you are a ROCK STAR!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the spoilers and postings today!


Awww thanks guys I'm exhausted but it was so worth it.. We rarely get treats in life anymore with crappy boxes so I hadn't felt this rush in a while!!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> Wait, it's here! Ahhhhhh!!!!!


Now I'm going to be refreshing the computer to see what you got!!


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's what I got!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

You got socks and key ring. What is the nr 2 picture? Nice necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> interesting to see variation of Normandie box. Now I want to see sweater!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2015)

http://iconosquare.com/tag/ouiplease


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 3, 2015)

@@Alyjones I'm loving your necklace!! Thanks so much for sharing pictures!!


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

The second picture is the candy, I didn't realize the tin was so pretty from the spoiler pics!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 3, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> The second picture is the candy, I didn't realize the tin was so pretty from the spoiler pics!


I'm going to save mine it's adorable


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

The only thing I'm not crazy about is the necklace. I was really hoping for the bb cream, but win some lose some I guess!


----------



## MET (Mar 3, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> Alyjones, on 03 Mar 2015 - 8:37 PM, said:Wait, it's here! Ahhhhhh!!!!!


Your box is great - I also love the necklace.  Congrats !  

Two good variations so far, I look forward to seeing more...


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 3, 2015)

@@Alyjones The tin is gorgeous!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 3, 2015)

Is the scarf solid? I could have sworn it had the skull pattern all over?


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine is like a tye dye


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 3, 2015)

Heads up : My expected delivery date just changed from thursday to friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So you may want to check yours.

I am assuming the weather is impacting the timing.

Ugh, Can it please be spring already?!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Heads up : My expected delivery date just changed from thursday to friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So you may want to check yours.
> 
> ...


Dang. We are in the same city (guessing it's the ice outside!).  Mine still shows Thurs.  Where is yours right now?  Mine is in Portland TN (Where?!).


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

@@LisaLeah Yes! You are right!  The scarf had wolf heads in the spoiler!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

And so far it does look like its either the scarf or the sweater.  The instagram girl got the sweater but no scarf.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay after more sleuthing it looks like all the earrings are the same. The maker, Charlyjames, has an instagram post that says she made 450 pairs of the Chloe earring for Ouiplease.


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 3, 2015)

I think the red sweater and the ripauste leather bracelet are probably my favorite things in this box. The bracelets and leather goods in the first box were off the hook!!! Wonder if they will maintain. Do you think there is a big difference between first and second boxes for those of you who are getting both? I'm still on the fence about getting a yearly sub...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

I was pretty in love with the Peut Etre sweater (still looking for a larger size if anyone wants a smaller one) from the first box.  And the clutches were nice.  Will have to make that call once we get them in hand.  And see variations.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm confused on the scarf: is the brand written across it?  Or is that that scarf bag?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Dang. We are in the same city (guessing it's the ice outside!).  Mine still shows Thurs.  Where is yours right now?  Mine is in Portland TN (Where?!).


Mine stopped in Hutchins Texas and was just hanging out there for the past 24 hours.

Finally moving again now.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 4, 2015)

Yea! Woke up to my box waiting for me outside! I really thought I would have to wait until after work to get my hands on it. So my box contained the following items:


Zadig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf (tie-dyed blue and green with name printed on one corner)
Charly James earrings
Florence De La Peschardiere necklace (silver with brown and white beads)
Myriam K BB cream hair treatment
Sothys black mascara
Talika eye gel
Nominoe foam face cleanser
Hediard metal box caramel
Palais De Thes lemon black tea
So happy with the variations that I received! The scarf is very soft and the necklace is beautiful (don't have anything like it). The only thing that I will probably gift or swap are the earrings since I don't have pierced ears. And all I can say about the packaging and overall presentation is WOW! Everything about this sub feels just so luxurious and thoughtfully put together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add details and because my keyboard hates me.


----------



## jiblet (Mar 4, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> I do too, and.... I know I am probably in the minority but ...I kinda really want the toothpaste!!


I totally want the tothpaste and the sweater/poncho. SO me. We'll see. Thanks Linda! Is it possible that I am  even more excited for my Oui Please Parcel???


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'm confused on the scarf: is the brand written across it?  Or is that that scarf bag?


The name is printed on one corner of the scarf...


----------



## pajohnso (Mar 4, 2015)

Is there any variation on the scarves everyone is receiving or is it the same one?  They have such cute printed ones on their website so I was hoping for something colorful.  Mine comes tomorrow, I can't wait!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 4, 2015)

pajohnso said:


> Is there any variation on the scarves everyone is receiving or is it the same one?  They have such cute printed ones on their website so I was hoping for something colorful.  Mine comes tomorrow, I can't wait!!


agree. i like the one they promoted.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 4, 2015)

I received an mail this morning that my bo would be delivered today after no previous notice.  At 11:00 it was at my door.  I got the following and I love the items!

1.  The green scarf.  It is a beautiful color and there is no writing on it just plain and sort of gauzy.  $150

2. The ozone socks in black with leaf prints (love!) -$25

3.  The necklace looks like the one pictured with brown, blue and silver. (striking!) - $60

4. The dernier sou bracelet - $25 - This is very small and I could not fit it over my hand.  I will trade or my daughter may enjoy it.

5.The Charley earrings - $50 

6.The sothy's mascara - $26

7.  The talika eye gel - $50

8.  The nominoe face cleanser - $20

9. The caramels - $25

10.  The blsack lemon tea - $15

About $450-460 for the box and I could not be more pleased.

I think there might have been less variation this time because of the complaints from last time about the differences in the boxes. I might trade the face cleanser, the masacara, and the bracelet, and try to swap the tea for the green tea, but everything else is a keeper for me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 4, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> I received an mail this morning that my bo would be delivered today after no previous notice.  At 11:00 it was at my door.  I got the following and I love the items!
> 
> 1.  The green scarf.  It is a beautiful color and there is no writing on it just plain and sort of gauzy.  $150
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing. your scarf sounds lovely!


----------



## pajohnso (Mar 4, 2015)

I am wondering if they gave scarves to those that didn't have a size in their profile and the sweater to those that did?  Just curious, did anyone that got the scarf have a size listed?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2015)

I also was thinking they may have given scarves to those who either didn't mark their profile or didn't fit the size profile.

What's also strange is the variations for the scarf!  The spoiler said that it was a scarf specially created for OuiPlease...

I am glad there are fewer variations this time around.  I'm hoping for the Ripauste leather bracelet.

Mine is still on target for Friday.


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 4, 2015)

I put in my sizes and still received a scarf. However, I did order just like a week or so before they shipped.


----------



## Alyjones (Mar 4, 2015)

I am dying to see pictures of the sweaters!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> I am dying to see pictures of the sweaters!


Me too!! I want to see the whole thing!


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Mar 4, 2015)

Just received mine!

Here is what was inside:

- Zadig et Voltaire scarf in blue with green tones, feels amazing, looks awesome -150$

-Necklace from Florence de la Peschardiere, in earthy tones. - 60$

-Earrings by Charly James, leather and gold plated (black and gold) -50$

-Unseven tote and buttons -20$

-Sothys limited edition mascara -26$

-Talika eye gel - 50$

-Nominoe foam face cleanser all organic -20$

-Hediard caramels, beautiful box, Hediard is a very high end shop in France - 25$

-Palais des Thes, lemon black tea 25 bags - 15$

Total = 416$ Awesome box.


----------



## All the Lippies (Mar 4, 2015)

Everything looks nice for a sub box, but I cannot imagine a French woman wearing those earrings. Is everyone getting them? 

And have we determined that the name is not emblazoned all over the scarf? ( Another thing most French women would n't be caught dead in) I was hoping for the scarf with the foxes/wolves on it, but a plain one in a beautiful color would also be nice.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2015)

All the Lippies said:


> Everything looks nice for a sub box, but I cannot imagine a French woman wearing those earrings. Is everyone getting them?
> 
> And have we determined that the name is not emblazoned all over the scarf? ( Another thing most French women would n't be caught dead in) I was hoping for the scarf with the foxes/wolves on it, but a plain one in a beautiful color would also be nice.


Someone posted that there are not variations for the earrings but not everyone will receive earrings, also another post did discuss the scarf and the name is on one of the corners- not too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 4, 2015)

the green scarf didn't have any writing on it and it is very large.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, at least I finally have a label created though no movement.  Will just keep living vicariously through everyones unboxing.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't wait to get my box &amp; see what is inside! There are a few items I'm already coveting, but all of the variations look fantastic. With the yearly sub &amp; discount code, this is the best value luxe box out there &amp; the coolest, in my opinion!


----------



## PeggyRI (Mar 5, 2015)

My box has arrived and contains:


Zadig et Voltaire scarf (solid geen)
Le Dernier Sou bracelet
Florence de la Peschardiere necklace (silver &amp; blue)
Charly James earrings
Ozone socks (black with flowers)
Sothys mascara
Nominoe face cleanser
Talika eye gel
Hediard caramels
Palais des Thes (lemon black tea)

I'm happy with this selection!


----------



## Burgandywings (Mar 5, 2015)

I just got my box, I got 

Les Petites white sweater $200

Ozone knee high socks black $25

CJ gold plated earrings $50

Myriam K BB cream $40

Sothys Paris black mascara $26

Talika eye gel $50

Nominoe foam face cleanser $20

Hediard metal box caramel $25

Palais Des Thes orange blossom green tea $15

For a total value of $451

This was my first ouiplease box and I have to say I'm in love


----------



## pajohnso (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful sweater!!  Thanks for posting pics.  The more of the boxes I see, the more excited I am about getting mine.  Was supposed to be here today but now it is due tomorrow.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Mar 5, 2015)

Genuinely am I the only person that thinks this stuff is hideous?

: /


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 5, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Genuinely am I the only person that thinks this stuff is hideous?
> 
> : /


lol. no....i would never wear any of that! jewelery in first box was soooo much better.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Mar 5, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> lol. no....i would never wear any of that! jewelery in first box was soooo much better.








All I could picture while holding the necklace and earrings is my crazy hippy art teacher with an Einstein fro and… Ms Lippy.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Genuinely am I the only person that thinks this stuff is hideous?
> 
> : /


you're not alone. it's not for me either.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

Burgandywings said:


> I just got my box, I got
> 
> Les Petites white sweater $200
> 
> ...


I'm trying to get a feel for the sweater and why it's something better than something you would pick up at TJ maxx. Maybe it's the display.  Wonder if we can find it online on someone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 5, 2015)

@burgendywings I love your variations, I hope I get them. I really want a sweater &amp; bb cream for hair but really I'll be happy with anything I've seen so far.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 5, 2015)

I just got mine &amp; I'm really happy!!

I got:

Zandig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf-- it's tie dyed with dark blue &amp; green - $175

Florence de la peschardiere necklace in periwinkle and light brown- -$60

Charly Earrings- black &amp; gold -$50

Ripauste leather bracelet in red-- I love this- $35

Ripauste key chain -$25.

Sothys mascara- $26

Talika eye contour-$50

Nominoe cleanser- $20

Orange Blossom Tea- I'm excited about this -$15

Hediard caramels- $25

Grand total $ 481.00 - overall I'm truly happy with this box and will use everything except the keychain- that will go up on my swap board. My favorite item is the red ripauste bracelet- I really love it and it's super cute on!! Well done oui please- your boxes are pure luxury - I'm thoroughly impressed again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ran home between work and the vets office appt because I HAD to see what came in my box!  I am happy with everything really, I love the scarf and think I actually prefer it over the sweater...I am not crazy about the earrings but they were actually better in person than from photos...they are very light which is nice.  Not sure if I will keep or swap those.  The coin bracelet...I don't really like the red, white and blue ribbon...but the coin is pretty cool.  I think I might cut it up and do something else with the coin like putting it on a chain? hmmm..have to think about that....

No toothpaste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...but it is only $10 so I might buy it from the shop if it becomes available

I will try to post a pic of the scarf later if I have enough light...it is navy and the green is a very smokey grey green if that makes sense and the scarf is huge which I love!  I don't necessarily like to wear obvious name brands much but I don't find the name printed on the corner too much at all...


Zadig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf (tie-dyed blue and green with name printed on one corner)
Charly James earrings
Florence De La Peschardiere necklace (silver with grey and white beads)
le dernier sou rope bracelet
Sothys black mascara
Talika eye gel
Nominoe foam face cleanser
Hediard metal box caramel
Palais De Thes orange blossom green tea
oops, ozone socks in grey, forgot to add those the first time!
I love the see/read about the variations that people are receiving...this was my first Ouiplease box and so far, I love it!


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't get home to my box because of the weather. Won't get it before tomorrow or Saturday. Supa-sadface.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Burgandywings said:


> I just got my box, I got
> 
> Les Petites white sweater $200
> 
> ...


 my box is identical to this one and I love it! The sweater is so cute and with my hair down and leather leggings the earrings look great!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'm trying to get a feel for the sweater and why it's something better than something you would pick up at TJ maxx. Maybe it's the display.  Wonder if we can find it online on someone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I received it in my box and it looks much better on. It is light and flowy and it's much better than one at TJ maxx in my opinion. It feels luxe!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

Blonde vixen said:


> I received it in my box and it looks much better on. It is light and flowy and it's much better than one at TJ maxx in my opinion. It feels luxe!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAY!!  Think its the plastic hanger that pushed that image  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Mar 5, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> fabgirl, on 05 Mar 2015 - 4:26 PM, said:I can't get home to my box because of the weather. Won't get it before tomorrow or Saturday. Supa-sadface.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Weather has delayed my box somewhere in my State h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ,   I really like all of the boxes and the variety is not as extreme as Box 1... can't wait!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok here's mine.  

First, the CANDIES are to die for! Seriously. Will be needing more of those.  And the tin is adorable!

The Box:

Zandig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf- green - $175

Ozone knee high socks black $25

CJ gold plated earrings $50

Sothys Paris black mascara $26

Talika eye gel $50

Nominoe foam face cleanser $20

Hediard metal box caramel $25

Palais Des Thes orange blossom - Green Tea $15

Florence de la peschardiere necklace in periwinkle and light brown- -$60

Charly Earrings- black &amp; gold -$50

Le Dernier Sou bracelet - red, white, blue -- $25

I'm not 100% sure about the necklace. Not my thing. 

Images (don't know why they are posting sideways - not that way on my computer)



:


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 5, 2015)

The sweater is really soft and glides on. It is definitely nice but I am trying to figure out of its dry clean only. I would hate to ruin it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 5, 2015)

@boxesandboxes... Awesome pictures!! I really hope that your happy with box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2015)

The only things I think are totally not my style and therefore awful (for me!) is the red white and blue bracelet and probably the necklace.  Oh, and definitely the hideous tote.  

The earrings will have to be a wait and see them in person type thing because they could be awesome but they could be too funky for me...

HURRY UP BOX!! GET HERE!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I love the necklace but that red white and blue bracelet... Well it is something special.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> @boxesandboxes... Awesome pictures!! I really hope that your happy with box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


yeah, it's fun! Happy I got the scarf.  The sweater would be lovely as well - it sounds. Thanks.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> The only things I think are totally not my style and therefore awful (for me!) is the red white and blue bracelet and probably the necklace.  Oh, and definitely the hideous tote.
> 
> The earrings will have to be a wait and see them in person type thing because they could be awesome but they could be too funky for me...
> 
> HURRY UP BOX!! GET HERE!


The earrings are actually better in person.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I am wearing a neutral white t-shirt and black leather leggings and letting the earrings be the standout. no other jewelry is needed but I added a thin gold bracelet. I liked them much more in person.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 5, 2015)

I actually like both the necklace and the the earrings!  I am so conservative in my dress so it is making me try something new.  I do probably like the earrings and the Julie Sion bracelet I got in the last box a bit better.  Once they put some of the items in the store, I will probably be buying the orange blossom tea and some of the jewelry.  the le dernier sou bracelet is really small and hard to get on the wrist, but I like the story behind the coins.  Probably would have preferred the keychain.


----------



## All the Lippies (Mar 5, 2015)

@@tinysurprise  No, I think all of the jewelry is cheap looking. Some of the other color combinations are prettier, but they're all  Basic Beadwork, 101.  Not even nice beads. And that bracelet.... I just can't. I don't like the earrings at all, but everyone says they look better in person. Just not my style at all, and my experience of three years living in France leads me to believe that it is not going to be a hot ticket item there.  

 I hope I get the scarf, as I don't care for the sweater, and the cosmetics items seem nice enough, but all in all, this box off as something tailored to appeal to Americans, and I will be cancelling my sub. So there should be an opening!


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 5, 2015)

This box is amazing . I got everything I wanted except the bracelet.  The value I got was nearly 400 dollars.  I cannot say how thrilled I am.  The necklace is beautiful  the beads are very high quality  a style I do not own too.  The earrings  are beautiful and light weight  . They are right on trend too with some of what I saw recently in France.  My family is from France and we still have a second house there.  I spend much time there in south France actually near Nice. I I also lived in France for many years as a child.  This stuff is amazing and so French.   I could not buy this stuff over there and have no idea how they sell this stuff to us at such a low price.   I also find the packaging amazing too. The box just blew me away when I opened it today.  I also tried Frenchbox  I found that they had really low quality items and that some seemed like they were purchased here so I stopped that box.  I am so glad I signed up for a yearly sub. What a steal at that price with a coupon. Cannot wait for the next box.   Provence will be an easy box for them. I can guess what will be in that. Hope you all loved your box as much as I loved mine.  Amazing


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> This box is amazing . I got everything I wanted except the bracelet.  The value I got was nearly 400 dollars.  I cannot say how thrilled I am.  The necklace is beautiful  the beads are very high quality  a style I do not own too.  The earrings  are beautiful and light weight  . They are right on trend too with some of what I saw recently in France.  My family is from France and we still have a second house there.  I spend much time there in south France actually near Nice. I I also lived in France for many years as a child.  This stuff is amazing and so French.   I could not buy this stuff over there and have no idea how they sell this stuff to us at such a low price.   I also find the packaging amazing too. The box just blew me away when I opened it today.  I also tried Frenchbox  I found that they had really low quality items and that some seemed like they were purchased here so I stopped that box.  I am so glad I signed up for a yearly sub. What a steal at that price with a coupon. Cannot wait for the next box.   Provence will be an easy box for them. I can guess what will be in that. Hope you all loved your box as much as I loved mine.  Amazing


Sorry - sounds a little over the top for someone with only 1 post on the MUT message boards.  It's great that you are very happy with the box but I'm not quite sure about the rest.


----------



## MET (Mar 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 05 Mar 2015 - 8:46 PM, said:Sorry - sounds a little over the top for someone with only 1 post on the MUT message boards.  It's great that you are very happy with the box but I'm not quite sure about the rest.


Not to be argumentative but I don't think it's too over the top - she liked her box and the review is the same as other posters.  The only difference is that she mentions her French background and disputed a particular comment (or 2) about the contents not being authentically French.  As for the 1 post - everyone has to start posting somewhere.

Regarding the products, they would be seen/used by French women but that's based on my personal experience = lived briefly in Paris, travelled there at least 20 times in the last few years and work for a major French corporation.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

MET said:


> Not to be argumentative but I don't think it's too over the top - she liked her box and the review is the same as other posters.  The only difference is that she mentions her French background and disputed a particular comment (or 2) about the contents not being authentically French.  As for the 1 post - everyone has to start posting somewhere.
> 
> Regarding the products, they would be seen/used by French women but that's based on my personal experience = lived briefly in Paris, travelled there at least 20 times in the last few years and work for a major French corporation.


Sure. But for someone who joined the site 4 hours ago - I'm just a little surprised at the level and description - especially since I have the necklace and earrrings. Of course, it's great. It certainly sounds like I may be able to trade it easily as there are people out there who find the necklace high quality.   Wish more MUT would just post a review right when they sign up - usually takes a little lurking for most.  Adds to the flavor for sure.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Sure. But for someone who joined the site 4 hours ago - I'm just a little surprised at the level and description - especially since I have the necklace and earrrings. Of course, it's great. It certainly sounds like I may be able to trade it easily as there are people out there who find the necklace high quality.   Wish more MUT would just post a review right when they sign up - usually takes a little lurking for most.  Adds to the flavor for sure.


  I have been reading this site for years.  Someone posted something acting like people in France would not wear what was in the box.  That got me very angry since I thought the box was 100 percent what I have seen in  France.   I also get many other boxes and love this box.  I have never had a reason to post on here . I do check 2  forums  métier de beauty and now this one for spoilers. Sorry If I ruined your day LOL.  Some people just hate to see others happy.  After getting 2 Nina horrible  boxes this one is delight.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 5, 2015)

All the Lippies said:


> @@tinysurprise  No, I think all of the jewelry is cheap looking. Some of the other color combinations are prettier, but they're all  Basic Beadwork, 101.  Not even nice beads. And that bracelet.... I just can't. I don't like the earrings at all, but everyone says they look better in person. Just not my style at all, and my experience of three years living in France leads me to believe that it is not going to be a hot ticket item there.
> 
> I hope I get the scarf, as I don't care for the sweater, and the cosmetics items seem nice enough, but all in all, this box off as something tailored to appeal to Americans, and I will be cancelling my sub. So there should be an opening!


 YOU Have 4 posts ..  and you obviously have never been to France in your life . ( 100 percent sure) You have no clue as to what you are  talking about.  How dare you  question what I am saying. I like the box you should not come here and post things to ruin it for others who love it.       I am from France and currently have a job in NYC.  This box is very French.   I think some people on here are just plain mean that is why I never posted just read the posts . I was right.  Some people just cannot stand seeing someone happy or just post negative things to be mean.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Sure. But for someone who joined the site 4 hours ago - I'm just a little surprised at the level and description - especially since I have the necklace and earrrings. Of course, it's great. It certainly sounds like I may be able to trade it easily as there are people out there who find the necklace high quality.   Wish more MUT would just post a review right when they sign up - usually takes a little lurking for most.  Adds to the flavor for sure.


 I have been lurking for over 4 years .  I did not want to join a site where people pick on others posts.   Thought that people seemed mean on here.  Now I see that I was right.    I love the necklace and earrings and wear stuff like that.  I am from France.  To get stuff like that at such a discount is a great deal at least for me.  Have a nice day ladies and TRY to enjoy your box   ... I know its hard to be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> I have been lurking for over 4 years .  I did not want to join a site where people pick on others posts.   Thought that people seemed mean on here.  Now I see that I was right.    I love the necklace and earrings and wear stuff like that.  I am from France.  To get stuff like that at such a discount is a great deal at least for me.  Have a nice day ladies and TRY to enjoy your box   ... I know its hard to be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it is a great box...


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I can't wait for Provence. It was one of my favorite places. MET you have the best job! I only studied abroad but it was amazing. This box brings me happiness so thanks ladies. If I hadn't read this site I wouldn't have tried it. I was going to try French box but chose this one based on reviews from majority of you.


----------



## MET (Mar 5, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> feisty1, on 05 Mar 2015 - 9:49 PM, said:feisty1, on 05 Mar 2015 - 9:49 PM, said:I can't wait for Provence. It was one of my favorite places. MET you have the best job! I only studied abroad but it was amazing. This box brings me happiness so thanks ladies. If I hadn't read this site I wouldn't have tried it. I was going to try French box but chose this one based on reviews from majority of you.


Lucky you too - studying abroad is an amazing experience and really looks good on the CV/Resume.  I cannot wait for the 3rd box either (granted I haven't even received this one yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## All the Lippies (Mar 5, 2015)

My apologies for offending everyone! I am undoubtedly older than most of you , with different tastes, and perhaps moved in different circles than others when I lived in France.  

I am too blunt for forums I think, and my "tone" comes across poorly.

Again, my apologies, and I won't have a need to comment any further!


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur* is where I am from.    Aix is a college town and the streets are filled with all kinds of pubs and artist places.  The necklace that we got is something that I  have seen in that area sold in the market stands.  The area is Known for its lavender fields and olive and wine orchards.    I cannot wait to see what will be in the next box.  I am sure some soap and hand cream. Callissons  are traditional candy of Provence. they are like marzipan with icing on them. Many herbs are from this area too so they might be in the box ( probably not though) Perfume and items made of olive wood  too.  Looking forward to the next box.  Scarf is  big have to figure out how to wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I bought a pair of the cutest sandals at one of the market places. Soo cute. I wore them out and had then resoled twice before they died. Have been looking online to buy them again but have never found them. I need to go back!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

MET said:


> Lucky you too - studying abroad is an amazing experience and really looks good on the CV/Resume.  I cannot wait for the 3rd box either (granted I haven't even received this one yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Can't wait to hear about what items you got!


----------



## MET (Mar 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 05 Mar 2015 - 10:28 PM, said:Can't wait to hear about what items you got!


I will be happy with any of the variations and I really want the Hediard product (their chocolate wafers are to die for).


----------



## All the Lippies (Mar 5, 2015)

@@makeuplover2  I only visited the It south a few times during our time in France. It reminded me a bit of San Clemente CA, where I was born and raised. 

My husband was a consultant for Arianespace; we lived in Paris (16th Arrondissement ) and had a small property in Sologne. 

My favorite region in France is Alsace-Lorraine. I lost weight in Paris, and gained it back every time we visited Strasbourg!

Again, my apologies for offending you.


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 5, 2015)

Omg...drama! Where's my popcorn

Even though I am not a fan of this second box, I do feel like all the brands and products are very French. The "younger" items like the tote and the earrings, from smaller, indie designers, which is cool. I Think the woman who curates the box is doing an amazing job with introducing new products and brands. I hope she keeps up the great, thoughtful work. Jewelry and clothing are hard...you can't always please everyone

Sincerely,

Someone who married a Frenchman.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> Omg...drama! Where's my popcorn


you might get some really yummy caramels when your box arrives!


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 6, 2015)

All the Lippies said:


> @@makeuplover2  I only visited the It south a few times during our time in France. It reminded me a bit of San Clemente CA, where I was born and raised.
> 
> My husband was a consultant for Arianespace; we lived in Paris (16th Arrondissement ) and had a small property in Sologne.
> 
> ...


 No problem was misunderstanding.  The 16th is the nicest richest area of Paris... must have been nice.  I lived about a 3 hour train ride from there.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 6, 2015)

Sooooooooo disappointed. My box contained the white sweater (the sweater is not my personal taste but ya know whatever it's a mystery box) but in a size medium, I'm an x-small or small. On top of that the front of the sweater is snagged in two places so I can't even e-bay the darn thing. The total value of my box is $401 (the sweater being valued at $200), which I wouldn't ordinarily complain about except that the value of the last box that I received was $370ish (the bulk of that one coming from a sweatshirt from Les Petites) when it was promised to be more than $400.

I received Myriam K and Sothys products in my previous box and this box and two sweaters that I'll never wear. Even though I'm a full fledged Francophile I'm really starting to wonder where the value of this sub is for me. My money might be better spent just finding a local French boutique and buying something that I'm really in love with. 

Sorry to be a negative Nelly. I hope everyone else is thoroughly enjoying their boxes!


----------



## jiblet (Mar 6, 2015)

All the Lippies said:


> @@tinysurprise  No, I think all of the jewelry is cheap looking. Some of the other color combinations are prettier, but they're all  Basic Beadwork, 101.  Not even nice beads. And that bracelet.... I just can't. I don't like the earrings at all, but everyone says they look better in person. Just not my style at all, and my experience of three years living in France leads me to believe that it is not going to be a hot ticket item there.
> 
> I hope I get the scarf, as I don't care for the sweater, and the cosmetics items seem nice enough, but all in all, this box off as something tailored to appeal to Americans, and I will be cancelling my sub. So there should be an opening!


I'm in total agreement. I do not care for this box at all. I received grey socks a grey scarf, tea, mascara, and a brown beaded neckkace. Oh yes and more leather/ gold ear rings. Ugh! The only thing I adore is the little bracelet blue red and white ribbon with an old coin as the scene stealer. Love it but it's not worth the price not even with the discount. Oui please is OUT. I am very disappointed.


----------



## jiblet (Mar 6, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Sooooooooo disappointed. My box contained the white sweater (the sweater is not my personal taste but ya know whatever it's a mystery box) but in a size medium, I'm an x-small or small. On top of that the front of the sweater is snagged in two places so I can't even e-bay the darn thing. The total value of my box is $401 (the sweater being valued at $200), which I wouldn't ordinarily complain about except that the value of the last box that I received was $370ish (the bulk of that one coming from a sweatshirt from Les Petites) when it was promised to be more than $400.
> 
> I received Myriam K and Sothys products in my previous box and this box and two sweaters that I'll never wear. Even though I'm a full fledged Francophile I'm really starting to wonder where the value of this sub is for me. My money might be better spent just finding a local French boutique and buying something that I'm really in love with.
> 
> ...


----------



## MET (Mar 6, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> PrettyAndWitty, on 06 Mar 2015 - 12:30 AM, said:
> On top of that the front of the sweater is snagged in two places so I can't even e-bay the darn thing.


You should write to them about the sweater and they should either replace it or send you something else.  No way that should be stuck with a defective item.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 6, 2015)

MET said:


> You should write to them about the sweater and they should either replace it or send you something else.  No way that should be stuck with a defective item.


  I agree I would message them on facebook.  I have messaged them on there and they sometimes answer immediately.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 6, 2015)

does anyone else just have a label created and no movement on their box still?


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 6, 2015)

shushu said:


> does anyone else just have a label created and no movement on their box still?


 I would message them on facebook about it


----------



## pajohnso (Mar 6, 2015)

You know, I wonder if we all shot ourselves in the foot by complaining about the variation in the boxes.  I loved having different colors/types of jewelry and items as we were able to swap for ones we liked better with others.  The one thing I personally loved about the first OuiPlease box was that even though I didn't like some of my items, there were so many different things to choose from to swap others for it made it really fun. 

I like the things in the 1.2 box, but there is not much variability at all so we will all end up swapping for items from other boxes I guess rather than swapping for items from OuiPlease because everyone got basically the same thing.  Maybe I am in the minority, and perhaps others can chime in if you liked the variation so the OuiPlease people can adjust for next box.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE LOVE OuiPlease and they are new so perhaps their concept with the first box was right on with variation as there are hundreds of boxes with no variability what so ever so that is what appealed to me with this one.  Anyhooooo, just my opinion for what its worth!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> *Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur* is where I am from. Aix is a college town and the streets are filled with all kinds of pubs and artist places. The necklace that we got is something that I have seen in that area sold in the market stands. The area is Known for its lavender fields and olive and wine orchards. I cannot wait to see what will be in the next box. I am sure some soap and hand cream. Callissons are traditional candy of Provence. they are like marzipan with icing on them. Many herbs are from this area too so they might be in the box ( probably not though) Perfume and items made of olive wood too. Looking forward to the next box. Scarf is big have to figure out how to wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm so jelly that you have a home in the south of France. I back-packed through Europe when I was 21 for 2 months and the south of France was one of my favorite places. We stayed in Nice but spent a lot of time in Cannes- while we were there it was the Cannes film festival, so there was a lot of action. It's such a beautiful area all around-- the people, the beaches, everything. I went back to Europe in recent years and did the whole Amalfi coast and cinque Terre - which was fabulous but I still want to make it back to the south of France. I think the people in France were the kindest in my travels, they were so helpful &amp; they really wanted us (me &amp; my best girl friend at the time) to see their country and experience all it has to offer. Ahhhh.. &amp; then there's the french men.. Oooooh lala ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2015)

pajohnso said:


> You know, I wonder if we all shot ourselves in the foot by complaining about the variation in the boxes. I loved having different colors/types of jewelry and items as we were able to swap for ones we liked better with others. The one thing I personally loved about the first OuiPlease box was that even though I didn't like some of my items, there were so many different things to choose from to swap others for it made it really fun.
> 
> I like the things in the 1.2 box, but there is not much variability at all so we will all end up swapping for items from other boxes I guess rather than swapping for items from OuiPlease because everyone got basically the same thing. Maybe I am in the minority, and perhaps others can chime in if you liked the variation so the OuiPlease people can adjust for next box.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE LOVE OuiPlease and they are new so perhaps their concept with the first box was right on with variation as there are hundreds of boxes with no variability what so ever so that is what appealed to me with this one. Anyhooooo, just my opinion for what its worth!


I'm with you, I like having all the variations. This one still did have slight variations which was fun.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Mar 6, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Sooooooooo disappointed. My box contained the white sweater (the sweater is not my personal taste but ya know whatever it's a mystery box) but in a size medium, I'm an x-small or small. On top of that the front of the sweater is snagged in two places so I can't even e-bay the darn thing. The total value of my box is $401 (the sweater being valued at $200), which I wouldn't ordinarily complain about except that the value of the last box that I received was $370ish (the bulk of that one coming from a sweatshirt from Les Petites) when it was promised to be more than $400.
> 
> I received Myriam K and Sothys products in my previous box and this box and two sweaters that I'll never wear. Even though I'm a full fledged Francophile I'm really starting to wonder where the value of this sub is for me. My money might be better spent just finding a local French boutique and buying something that I'm really in love with.
> 
> Sorry to be a negative Nelly. I hope everyone else is thoroughly enjoying their boxes!



I have a suspicion that all of the smaller girls are getting sweaters while all of us.. uhhh super busty ladies are getting scarves. lol

If you aren't happy with the sweaters I would maybe suggest changing your size to the largest size to avoid the sweaters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 6, 2015)

ps. i saw someone on instagram who got BOTH the sweater and the scarf...!!


----------



## pajohnso (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, just ran home to get my box!!! So, I did have Large in my size profile for tops and I did receive the white sweater in Large.  I LOVE my box, I received many of the things I was hoping for like the white sweater, the Ripauste bracelet and the keychain:

Les Petites White Sweater -- $200

Ripauste Leather Bracelet -- $35

Le Dernier Sou Keychain -- $25

Unseven Tote Bag &amp; Buttons -- $20

Myriam BB Cream -- $40

Sothy's Mascara -- $26

Lebon ToothPaste Cinnamon-Mint -- $10

Talika Eye Gel -- $50

Nominoe Foam Face Cleanser -- $20

Palais Des Thes Orange Blossom Tea -- $15

Total Value $441


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 6, 2015)

Wearing my socks today. Love. How cute with a skirt and sweater?! Maybe a oui please sweater that I get in a trade?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2015)

shushu said:


> does anyone else just have a label created and no movement on their box still?


I have movement but there are major delays w/ my package that are NOT being updated on the Fed Ex site.

You may want to call Fed Ex and talk to an agent and they can tell you the real status.

They have been hit with a lot of delays and mix ups due to the weather.

Good luck!


----------



## MET (Mar 6, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> tinysurprise, on 06 Mar 2015 - 11:22 AM, saids. i saw someone on instagram who got BOTH the sweater and the scarf...!!


My box has finally arrived (after serious FedEx stalking) and I was pleasantly surprised to find both the scarf and sweater     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     

I also received:

Sothy's Mascara

Talika Eye Gel

Hediard Caramels

Palais Des Thes Orange Blossom Tea

Florence de la Peschardiere necklace

Charley James earrings


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2015)

@@MET that's fantastic!

You totally scored.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))

Which variations of the sweater/scarf did you receive?


----------



## MET (Mar 6, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> LisaLeah, on 06 Mar 2015 - 3:42 PM, said:
> @@MET that's fantastic!
> 
> You totally scored.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))
> ...


I know - it's a crazy value (plus I also received the Nominoe which I moved aside for the caramels :wub:  ). 

I received the white sweater and green scarf (I think since it's a variation with blue - the tag has it as Kaki).


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2015)

I got everything I wanted and nothing that I didn't want! Yay!

Zandig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf-- it's dark blue &amp; green - $175  SO GORGEOUS!
Florence de la peschardiere necklace -$60
Charly Earrings- black &amp; gold -$50
Ripauste leather bracelet in red $35 My favorite thing!
Le Dernier Sou key chain -$25.
Sothys mascara- $26
Talika eye contour-$50
Nominoe cleanser- $20
Orange Blossom Tea-$15
Hediard caramels- $25

Grand total $ 481.00

Also, I totally get what you're saying about the variations.  It was fun to think of what I could trade for things I wanted and oohh and aahhh over other peoples boxes.  I think I like it how they are doing it now with most things the same but a few differences.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's amazing to see all these unboxings and read all of your pictures and thoughts, good and bad. I really wish I was getting this box! It's looks like a really great box even though I wouldn't use all the items in it. I would love to try the Sothys Mascara and the tea of course. I love French tea.The scarf and the sweater sound fun too although it's too hot here to wear either right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Maybe I need to take the plunge for next month.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if they have a rewards program to buy stuff from the boutique?


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 6, 2015)

I received:

Zandig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf-- dark blue &amp; green - $175

Florence de la peschardiere necklace -$60. Grey and silver beads

Charly Earrings- black &amp; gold -$50

Le Dernier Sou bracelet -$25. Yikes it's tiny! I shall repurpose into a key chain!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ozone Socks - grey. - $25

Sothys mascara- $26

Talika eye contour-$50

Nominoe cleanser- $20

Orange Blossom Tea-$15

Hediard caramels- $25

I was really hoping for the leather bracelet but alas, no luck. Othwrwise, a fabulous box.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 6, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I received:
> 
> Zandig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf-- dark blue &amp; green - $175
> 
> ...


The leather bracelet was what I wanted the most  . I didn't get it either.


----------



## aniadania (Mar 6, 2015)

I really liked a wolf skull scarf but when I saw nobody gets it, I wish to receive a white sweater. And here it is! I totally adore it, feels so luxurious, so different from the wing one I got in Paris parcel (Which I actually wear a lot, it's supriceing warm)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 6, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I really liked a wolf skull scarf but when I saw nobody gets it, I wish to receive a white sweater. And here it is! I totally adore it, feels so luxurious, so different from the wing one I got in Paris parcel (Which I actually wear a lot, it's supriceing warm)


thanks for posting what it looks like on someone!  so much nicer than on a hanger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

really happy to see you enjoy all your box. nice selections for you!


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 6, 2015)

That's awesome that sweater looks great on you. I changed my size on my profile from large to med maybe that will help with me getting something next box


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2015)

The sweater drapes SO nicely!  I got the Puet etre (or whatever) one last time and however it's made, it just looks so feminine and perfect.

I had medium in my profile but I got the scarf and I don't even mind.  My mind is blown by that gorgeous scarf.  It's so huge but so delicate and flows so perfectly I can tie it any way I want and it always looks perfect!

And Um... the caramels?  Someone hide them from me.  They are fantastic!


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 6, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I really liked a wolf skull scarf but when I saw nobody gets it, I wish to receive a white sweater. And here it is! I totally adore it, feels so luxurious, so different from the wing one I got in Paris parcel (Which I actually wear a lot, it's supriceing warm)


The sweater looks great on you!  Thanks for modeling it for us!


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 6, 2015)

I was just wondering if someone wouldn't mind posting a pic of the leather bracelet they received (she asks sheepishly). Can't quite figure it out from the photo in the booklet...

@@aniadania The sweater looks really nice on you! Enjoy!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 6, 2015)

I am usually size small but I listed medium. Grey wings sweater is perfect in medium, this one I could wear in small. But better a bit bigger than smaller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2015)

For @


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks @@Saffyra!  That is such a cool and fun bracelet! And such a beautiful shade of red (she says enviously)! I think I will have to stalk the swap boards in hopes that someone is willing to part with theirs...


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Thanks @@Saffyra!  That is such a cool and fun bracelet! And such a beautiful shade of red (she says enviously)! I think I will have to stalk the swap boards in hopes that someone is willing to part with theirs...


It's really fun, you should try to swap for it.  The back is rough suede and as you wear it, the thin straps move around a lot so it always looks different every time you see it.  Some strands twist so you've got some suedey (i made that up) bits showing along with the smooth.  Then sometimes the strands get tangled with some sliding up and some sliding down until they're mixed up and it just looks SO cool!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 6, 2015)

They should put this bracelet in every box instead of mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to get it...


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 7, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> The leather bracelet was what I wanted the most . I didn't get it either.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry, it is a lovely bracelet. Perhaps it will be in the shop, with out duscount?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fortunately, it's not an expensive item!


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 7, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I really liked a wolf skull scarf but when I saw nobody gets it, I wish to receive a white sweater. And here it is! I totally adore it, feels so luxurious, so different from the wing one I got in Paris parcel (Which I actually wear a lot, it's supriceing warm)


Very pretty!!


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> It's really fun, you should try to swap for it. The back is rough suede and as you wear it, the thin straps move around a lot so it always looks different every time you see it. Some strands twist so you've got some suedey (i made that up) bits showing along with the smooth. Then sometimes the strands get tangled with some sliding up and some sliding down until they're mixed up and it just looks SO cool!


I have a feeling that lovely bracelet will not be up for swaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. We shall all have to covet it or buy it!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I have a feeling that lovely bracelet will not be up for swaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. We shall all have to covet it or buy it!


Haha!  It's really nice! And it's a great for pretty much any size wrist.  Even if it starts out tight, it's leather so it'll stretch.  It's big on my wrist (mine is 5.5") but it still looks good because it's not the kind that go sliding around or flying off.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2015)

I saw the red leather bracelet listed last night on MSA swap board - I'm not sure if it's still available but it's worth a shot...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 7, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I saw the red leather bracelet listed last night on MSA swap board - I'm not sure if it's still available but it's worth a shot...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There are two listed on the site! Also a few other items from the box including the sweater. I added my name to the waitlist since signup is by invite only at the moment. Fingers crossed that the MSA swap site opens up soon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 7, 2015)

If it is for sale on the site I will buy that bracelet I need to have it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2015)

My box still isn't here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The new estimated arrival is Monday.

Which is a shame because I am totally in the mood for salted caramels RIGHT NOW!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 7, 2015)

I been enjoying reading the spoilers and looking at the pictures. I realize it isn't the box for me which I find to be disappointing because I want a french themed box! I still enjoy the excitement and pictures,

I am curious if the scarves feel different than the other scarves in sub boxes. I don't own a scarf at that pricepoint.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 7, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I been enjoying reading the spoilers and looking at the pictures. I realize it isn't the box for me which I find to be disappointing because I want a french themed box! I still enjoy the excitement and pictures,
> 
> I am curious if the scarves feel different than the other scarves in sub boxes. I don't own a scarf at that pricepoint.


 It is way softer than any scarf I have ever seen or owned. I have owned some expensive ones too


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 7, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> My box still isn't here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The new estimated arrival is Monday.
> 
> Which is a shame because I am totally in the mood for salted caramels RIGHT NOW!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


they're so good!  sorry to hear your box is delayed. all the more excitement for next week. hope you get something great!


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 8, 2015)

I just read on another blog some of the brands that are supposed to be in the Provence bo, and I could not be more excited.  They include comptoire des contonniers (classy clothes), Marie jeanne (candles), l'occtaine, and cecile pic (really gorgeous jewelry).  THis box has consistently delighted me.  I paid $86 a box and will resubscribe for a full year once my 6 boxes are up..  Also waiting for some on the new items to go into the boutique so I can buy other things.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 9, 2015)

Still no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - only label created on March 2- have emailed them twice and they promise me that it has shipped but because of bad weather there were delays. I really, really want my box.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 9, 2015)

_I got it for the  $86 dollars a month too.._


----------



## Andi B (Mar 9, 2015)

I wish they'd offer another 20% deal on the annual sub.  This sub keeps looking better and better to me.  If I had realized it would only be $86 per box when they offered that deal, I wouldn't have been able to pass it up!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 9, 2015)

here is up close for the sweaters - they do look really nice! 

http://ilovegram.com/m/936974807218177694_1267803760


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2015)

Got my box finally!

1. the blue and green scarf- Love it. I was hoping for it!

2. the black leather/gold earrings

3. necklace in brown/beige w/ gold links

4. Talika eye gel

5. Sothy's mascara

6. Unseven tote - serge gainesbourg - I actually like this!

7. Unseven buttons - Coco Chanel &amp; Yves St Laurent - fun

8. Hediard caramels- the tin is fab

9. black tea w/ citron

10. foaming face wash (travel size)

The scarf is really special and I can see myself wearing it often.

Actually I will use everything in this box BUT the jewelry.

Has anyone tried the mascara or eye gel yet?

Any reviews or feed back?

This was my first box. I am happy with it.

Can not wait for Provence!

I soooooo wish this box was monthly!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Got my box finally!
> 
> 1. the blue and green scarf- Love it. I was hoping for it!
> 
> ...


YAY!  It is a good box.  Cute stuff!  I'm w/ you on the jewelry (well, the necklace esp). Enjoy the yummy candy!  I haven't tried any of the items yet (except the socks - which were great in our cold weather).


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 9, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Got my box finally!
> 
> 1. the blue and green scarf- Love it. I was hoping for it!
> 
> ...


YAY!! I'm so glad your happy &amp;  Your Box!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 9, 2015)

I got home from vacation &amp; was finally able to open my box last night. I love it!

I got:

The blue scarf (so soft &amp; absolutely stunning)

The necklace in neutral (I was originally going to swap this, but once I tried it on I fell in love with it)

Gold earrings (not my style)

Hair BB cream (love this brand)

Sothys mascara (I needed a new one)

Talika eye gel (ok, but I'll swap. I'm on beauty overload)

Face cleanser (I always need cleanser)

Caramels (Already gone...ooops! My daughter ate a few, but I polished off the majority) I'm keeping the tin. Love it!

Tea with lemon (nice-went in the gift closet)

I'm really happy with the selection that I got. I would have preferred to get the Ripauste bracelet instead of the earrings, but I already traded for one &amp; also the cute coin bracelet. It looks like a fun summer bracelet &amp; seems like something I might pick up in a gift boutique if I were visiting France. I can't wait to get them! I still want the coin key chain &amp; Serge Gainsburg tote (I'm a big fan) &amp; the Chanel &amp; St Laurent buttons are fun too. Hopefully I can swap for those as well. I really wanted the blue scarf &amp; was so excited to see it, but the green scarf &amp; sweaters are beautiful too.

I do wish the boxes weren't so beauty heavy &amp; that there was more in the way of actual home items, not just food. I think I had 5 beauty items in my last box &amp; 4 in this one. That's really my only complaint.

I'm glad the boxes were more similar in value &amp; items this time. I know some liked the drastic variations, but I think it's hard to not have some envy when the items are so varied.

I have the yearly sub with discount code, so at way less than $100 per box, I'm very happy!

Does anyone have info on how we purchase from the shop with our annual sub special pricing?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 9, 2015)

I also am really hoping for more home items.

And I don't know if anyone mentioned it regarding the necklace but it does have a clasp if you look carefully.

The way it hooks leaves the pendant in front and then the long chains dangle down the center of your back.

If you're young and/or love backless tops and dresses, I'm not gonna lie... It's awfully gorgeous worn that way.

Or of course, pull the ends forward back over your shoulders.


----------



## All the Lippies (Mar 9, 2015)

Sweater ( hideous blue and fuchsia) scarf ( tie dye blue/green) leather bracelet..I think they _were _inspired by pub crawlers, or perhaps the Roma camps in Nice?

Keychain, caramels, tea, facewash... I'm sure I forgot something....mascara. 

The tin of caramels will be something nice to add to one of our guestrooms, the keychain will hold a spare set of keys and while I don't like rayon, the scarf will make a pretty furoshiki presentation for a casual gift.

I'm glad I cancelled, but I'll keep an eye on the sub. I'd like to see more home items, too!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 9, 2015)

Andi B said:


> I wish they'd offer another 20% deal on the annual sub. This sub keeps looking better and better to me. If I had realized it would only be $86 per box when they offered that deal, I wouldn't have been able to pass it up!



Ouinormandie is a valid coupon code. I just tried it on the annual and month to month and it takes 20% off


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't find where to put the code in. Do I need to make a new account?


----------



## LindaF (Mar 10, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> I can't find where to put the code in. Do I need to make a new account?


I just went to the page where you pick between the 3 options, add which one you want (one time, month to month, yearly) to your cart then say view cart. On the left hand side there's a box that says "enter promo code" and it immediately refreshes to show you the discount when you put in Ouinormandie


----------



## Andi B (Mar 10, 2015)

@@LindaF, thanks!  I just subbed...at least I think I did.  My phone died while I was placing my order, and it's showing as pending payment now.  I can't tell if that just means they're waiting for my charge to clear, or if my payment didn't complete before my phone died.  There's a "pay" button next to my pending order.  I guess I'll wait to see if anything shows up as pending on my card before I try to do anything else.

Derp...apparently, I made a typo when I was entering my card info, because it was declined.  Re-entered my info, and now I have a payment confirmation.  Yay! I'm officially in!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 10, 2015)

Just received a second box. I got all the same items as the first except:

-No BB cream.

-The socks this time. I love over the knee socks. I live in the Pacific NW, so I wear boots about 9 months out of the year.

-I also got the coin bracelet. Cute-I'm wearing it now. It's got a beachy look to it so I stacked it with my bracelets from Hawaii.

-I received a second necklace in grey &amp; I love it even more than the one with brown beads.

I was hoping for the green scarf, but everything else was duplicate.

Blue scarf, earrings, mascara, eye gel, face wash &amp; caramels (yeah, those will be gone soon).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 10, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Just received a second box. I got all the same items as the first except:
> 
> -No BB cream.
> 
> ...


you're lucky - 2 caramels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  YUM.


----------



## MET (Mar 10, 2015)

I broke down and ordered a second annual subscription for my sister.  Granted my sister will receive the box after a swapping/stealing of select items  :laughno:


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am also tempted to get another box.  Sounds crazy but I really want one


----------



## MET (Mar 10, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> makeuplover2, on 10 Mar 2015 - 9:08 PM, said:I am also tempted to get another box.  Sounds crazy but I really want one


The current coupon for 20% off is: ouiprovence


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 17, 2015)

FYI, I know a lot of you gals are interested in the Ripauste bracelet. They have them in the boutique now. Only $35!


----------



## Andi B (Mar 19, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like the last box shipped out in early March, so I'll have to wait until early May to get my first box?! Nooooooo!

(Between this box and the Rachel Zoe box, my thoughts are like an annoying kid at Christmas....is it time to ship yet?  How 'bout now? But I waaaaant it now!)


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 28, 2015)

I was just billed for my next box so does that mean it ships in April?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 28, 2015)

I think it ships at the end of April-- the last box was slated Feb28- so if they follow suit, this box should ship by April 28--- I absolutely love this box!!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Me too! I am soo excited for this box!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm absolutely sticking around for my third box--probably my favorite sub of the 40+ I've tried in the last 2 years. I use everything in each one. I assumed also that shipping wouldn't happen until the end of this month with delivery in the first week of May. I'd love to see it sooner though!


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 31, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> I'm absolutely sticking around for my third box--probably my favorite sub of the 40+ I've tried in the last 2 years. I use everything in each one. I assumed also that shipping wouldn't happen until the end of this month with delivery in the first week of May. I'd love to see it sooner though!


 This and métier de beaute VIB are my favs the rest of the subs I have tried seemed like things no one would want to me.  I also tried pashbox and loved it too but I am not getting it anymore.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 1, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> This and métier de beaute VIB are my favs the rest of the subs I have tried seemed like things no one would want to me.  I also tried pashbox and loved it too but I am not getting it anymore.


I had wanted to try Pashbox but I heard about some issues a while back and didn't take the plunge. I'm very comfortable with Oui Please since they've delivered on their promises twice already, IMO anyway. I haven't tried the Métier annual sub yet but do like their products overall. It's on my "short list" to test


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

Pashbox became StyleQuarterly and I just got my first one.  It's only four times a year (instead of monthly like Pashbox) and it's $50 like Fabfitfun.  She does a great job with curation and I'm bummed I missed the first ones.  I liked Pashbox.

I kind of can't believe it's almost time (okay, 28 days or so) for OuiPlease to ship AGAIN!  It's like I just got a box of awesome and here comes another one! Whee!!


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 2, 2015)

Spoilers on MSA!


----------



## MET (Apr 2, 2015)

I adore the new brand - Rose et Marius.  The 'about us' video they had on their page was really nostalgic (IMO) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7lYGH6U2Xk&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 3, 2015)

So excited for the third box! I've been stalking this thread and MSA for spoilers on a daily basis!

In the meantime, I've been really enjoying items from the last box. I've been rocking the Zadig &amp; Voltaire blue scarf for the last few weeks and just love the look and feel of this scarf. I thought that this was my favorite item (OMG the caramels too!) from the dreaming of Normandie box. Then this past weekend I finally got around to trying the Myriam K BB hair creme. One word: magical! This stuff makes my hair so shiny and incredibly soft! I am completely in love with this hair creme. Hope that this gets added to the boutique soon so I can stock up...


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 21, 2015)

Shouldn't the Provence box start shipping in about a week?

Did anyone hear an ETA?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 21, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Shouldn't the Provence box start shipping in about a week?
> 
> Did anyone hear an ETA?


Yes, I saw something on FB where they said shipping will be at the end of this month-- so excited!!!!!


----------



## MET (Apr 21, 2015)

I thought it was on their webpage that they were shipping at the end of April but it's no longer there.  It's not sold out yet either so I hope that they don't delay shipping.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2015)

according to their instagram it's now sold out


----------



## MET (Apr 22, 2015)

Reija said:


> according to their instagram it's now sold out


That's a good sign - they should definitely update their webpage it still says "ON SALE NOW".


----------



## janessapk (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone got shipping yet? So excited!! This is my first Oui Please box, and judging by all the spoilers on Instagram, I know I'm going to love it!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 28, 2015)

I  have a yearly sub .  I  emailed them many times and they have never answered me. I have also contacted them on facebook and they do not answer.   Anyone else have problems contacting them.   I am not that happy that since feb they have not answered my messages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Apr 28, 2015)

OuiPlease posted on FB about a special edition Mother's Day box:

"Surprise Mom with a special edition OuiPlease parcel this Mother's Day! Enjoy $40 off a single parcel with code OuiMothersDay. Order now to ship May 5th. A selection of our best-sellers from France to treat our mothers."  "It's an assortment of the Best items from all our volumes, and a new selection from the Oui Boutique"


----------



## MET (Apr 28, 2015)

Also, just saw their response about the shipping ETA for April boxes ....  "Vol1.3 is shipping at the end of the week. Few more Days until the Breath Of Provence is at Your Doorstep!"


----------



## Andi B (Apr 29, 2015)

This will be my first box, and I'm so excited! Can anyone tell me which shipping service they use, so I can start stalking my dashboard for signs of shipping, lol?!


----------



## DianeER (Apr 30, 2015)

There were 3 pictures on their Facebook page yesterday tagged #ABreathOfProvence so those items are likely to find their way into some of our boxes. (I saved the images but haven't figured out yet how to post them here in a collapsed section; easy enough to check on Facebook, though.)


----------



## aniadania (Apr 30, 2015)

Do you remember how many days shipping takes?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 30, 2015)

I think it will depend on what kind of shipping they use. The first time they sent it FedEx Home Delivery but the second time they used FedEx Ground so it took longer.

I got the Mother's Day box, too because I'm hoping there's more caramels in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Silly, I know. And there's a lot of things I didn't get because of all the variations. Hopefully some of those will pop up in the one I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've never had an issue with OuiPlease responding to me. Although it was only way back in the beginning that I needed to contact them about applying a coupon code retroactively to a monthly purchase. They got back to me the next day and were super nice ( I mean, really... letting me use a coupon code after I'd already purchased was pretty awesome). When they ended up doing it for everyone who asked, that was even better!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm still really tempted to get myself a Mother's Day box too. If I was guaranteed to get a clutch &amp; caramels, I would do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2015)

Anyone know when the box ships they had said the end of april  and I have not heard anything and its may


----------



## feisty1 (May 1, 2015)

I received pre-shipment info from USPS. So hopefully soon


----------



## feisty1 (May 1, 2015)

So I am really confused. The only box I am expecting was ouiplease but I just received word that my box has shipped through FedEx?? Umm maybe I have been ordering in my sleep again. So I know if my ouibox is shipping through FedEx than what is shipping usps?


----------



## aihutch (May 1, 2015)

@@feisty1 I just received my notice too and it's coming through FedEx. Did yours say your ship date is May 6? This will be my first box from them and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## MET (May 1, 2015)

aihutch said:


> @@feisty1 I just received my notice too and it's coming through FedEx. Did yours say your ship date is May 6? This will be my first box from them and I'm looking forward to it!


I also have a May 6th date so hopefully we will receive our boxes by Saturday May 9th BUT hopefully someone will receive theirs earlier - I need spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 2, 2015)

Still no shipping info for me or response to my email and messages.  They need to have better customer service since they never respond . At least to me ...


----------



## PA Anna (May 2, 2015)

I'm undecided on the Mother's day sub. I have not purchased any Oui, Please boxes yet. I've seen items that I like and others that I dislike.


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

finally got tracking!!


----------



## LindaF (May 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> finally got tracking!!


How much does it weigh? I ordered a mother's day box and couldn't figure out which tracking notice mine was for.


----------



## Andi B (May 5, 2015)

Does anyone actually have an active tracking number? I got my notice on the 1st,  but it says "shipped via FedEx on May 6"?!


----------



## LindaF (May 5, 2015)

Andi B said:


> Does anyone actually have an active tracking number? I got my notice on the 1st, but it says "shipped via FedEx on May 6"?!


I got a FedEx tracking number on 5/1 but when I click on it there's no activity. I got another tracking number today but I think it's for the mothers day box. That one is active says 6 lb and is on the move. (Think its mothers day box)


----------



## aihutch (May 5, 2015)

My mothers day box is on the move, 6 lbs and shipping from Irving, TX. My 1.3 box says shipping tomorrow and no info available on it in the FedEx system.


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (May 5, 2015)

I'm super confused... I heard some people saying they had tracking numbers for their boxes.  I hadn't gotten mine yet so I email customer service because I've never had an issue with getting tracking with prior boxes (I'm an annual subscriber).  My email was quickly answered by giving me a tracking number and saying shipping was in process.  But when I tried to track the number FedEx said no number existed.  I called FedEx customer service to see if my number was off and they ran deliveries scheduled for my address- the only one they had was a package that was delivered today from Zara and one schedule for delivery tomorrow from Sephora.  Nothing now or in the future for Oui Please.  I'm nervous because I paid $650 up front for the year subscription and I have been reading on Facebook and on these boards that people are having trouble getting tracking or getting their questions answered.  I emailed Oui Please again with my concerns and what I found out from FedEx so hopefully they will be nice and help me.  I REALLY don't want to be disappointed by this company, as I have been one of the bloggers who have been one of their biggest supporters. :scared:   Anyone else having any issues similar to mine?  Any advice??


----------



## aihutch (May 5, 2015)

The Mind Of Bre said:


> I'm super confused... I heard some people saying they had tracking numbers for their boxes.  I hadn't gotten mine yet so I email customer service because I've never had an issue with getting tracking with prior boxes (I'm an annual subscriber).  My email was quickly answered by giving me a tracking number and saying shipping was in process.  But when I tried to track the number FedEx said no number existed.  I called FedEx customer service to see if my number was off and they ran deliveries scheduled for my address- the only one they had was a package that was delivered today from Zara and one schedule for delivery tomorrow from Sephora.  Nothing now or in the future for Oui Please.  I'm nervous because I paid $650 up front for the year subscription and I have been reading on Facebook and on these boards that people are having trouble getting tracking or getting their questions answered.  I emailed Oui Please again with my concerns and what I found out from FedEx so hopefully they will be nice and help me.  I REALLY don't want to be disappointed by this company, as I have been one of the bloggers who have been one of their biggest supporters. :scared:   Anyone else having any issues similar to mine?  Any advice??


I received my tracking info for the mothers day box from Oui Please yesterday and it said shipped on May 5th. When I looked up the number in FedEx yesterday and this morning nothing. I checked recently and it's in their system as being picked up. I assume most of the 1.3 boxes are going out tomorrow (mine said shipped the 6th) and I would check later in the day with FedEx then.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 5, 2015)

I don't even have a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 5, 2015)

My sister has a tracking number for her box and it says package doesn't exist . Her and I both got annual subs they are a lot of money I hope things are not going down hill with them. I too contacted them but they did not answer


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

I only got notice because I'm signed up for MyFedEx or whatever they call it. Not from OuiPlease yet.

I'm guessing it's because the packages will not actually ship until tomorrow.  

I think it's just late shipping is all. I'm guessing tomorrow most of us will get a bunch of shipping info.

Mine turned out to be for the Mothers Day box. Six pounds.  I still don't have tracking for the regular box but again, based on what others have said, I think I'll get tracking tomorrow when the boxes actually ship or the next day (since sometimes tracking goes out after the package ships).

I'm not worried.  I just think they might have notified us that shipping was going to be late. I totally don't care if it's late as long as it shows up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But a heads up is always appreciated regarding ship dates that don't go as planned. I'd rather it be late and have all the items than be one short and shipped on time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I only got notice because I'm signed up for MyFedEx or whatever they call it. Not from OuiPlease yet.
> 
> I'm guessing it's because the packages will not actually ship until tomorrow.
> 
> ...


late is fine I totally understand that but they need to tell people that and answer email and facebook messages .   They actually deleted some questions I put on the facebook wall asking about box being late. They deleted others questions too.. they didn't even answer  .. So I am not so happy with them. Hoping for the best


----------



## MET (May 5, 2015)

Wow that Mother's Day box should be good at 6 lbs   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Like most of you I received a tracking # for one of my boxes on the 1st and have yet to receive the tracking on the 2nd box.  I'll give it another day or so before I check on status.   For whatever reason I feel like it's been ages since I've received a box (any box).


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

As long as it means there are caramels...


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (May 6, 2015)

Mother's day box should arrive tomorrow according to tracking!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone actually have shipping info that works for the april box.   The info they gave me when you enter the tracking says tracking number cant be found.    My sisters tracking says preshipment.   Any attempt to contact them has not been answered


----------



## DianeER (May 6, 2015)

The mail I received with the tracking number for my April box said the box would be shipped today (May 6), so the tracking number won't be found until after it's in the FedEx system (presumably later today).


----------



## LindaF (May 6, 2015)

My Mother's Day box was delivered but I'm at work until 6:30


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 6, 2015)

LindaF said:


> My Mother's Day box was delivered but I'm at work until 6:30


----------



## aniadania (May 6, 2015)

LindaF said:


> My Mother's Day box was delivered but I'm at work until 6:30


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (May 6, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Does anyone actually have shipping info that works for the april box.   The info they gave me when you enter the tracking says tracking number cant be found.    My sisters tracking says preshipment.   Any attempt to contact them has not been answered


My number is like yours, can't  be found.  I have emailed them twice since they gave it to me to make sure the number was correct but so far no response.  I signed up with My Fedex so even if the number given to me from Oui Please was wrong I could still look up anything being sent to my address via Fedex and it doesn't show anything from Oui Please.  I've read that others have tracking numbers that show "preshipment" so maybe that's a good sign... hopefully ours will change it's status to found or at least be trackable today.


----------



## MET (May 6, 2015)

LindaF said:


> My Mother's Day box was delivered but I'm at work until 6:30


I hope you're able to post pictures soon.  I skipped the MD box b/c I have 2 annual subscriptions (one to gift,  perhaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) on the way.   Hoping for the candle votives - they look stunning!


----------



## All the Lippies (May 6, 2015)

I know when I use USPS online, I can make a label, but I may not mail it for a week or more. I"m sure they print out all the labels at once, and don't have Fedex pick the packages up for several days.

The emails are auto-generated when the labels are made/printed. The system won't be able to track it until the first swipe of the barcode at Fedex, though.  that's the carrier's issue, one that  OuiPlease cannot control.


----------



## LindaF (May 6, 2015)

Here is my mother's day box. It was ok not really spectacular. Seems like they threw in leftover things from the different boxes

This is the breakdown:

5 oct bracelet $135

Julie Sion earrings value?

Atelier cologne $25

Charlottesometime leather wallet $40

Popup candle $35

Radiance face mask value?

Lavender potpourri value?

Rose et Marius soap value?

Marlette baking mix $10

Tea sprigs lavender $5


----------



## LindaF (May 6, 2015)

Sorry forgot photo


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (May 6, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Here is my mother's day box. It was ok not really spectacular. Seems like they threw in leftover things from the different boxes
> 
> This is the breakdown:
> 
> ...


They did mention that Mother's day box was going to be repeats from 1.1 and 1.2 so that was to be expected. The value is still not bad for 135$ box.

From them " It's a selection of our Best-sellers and New Product from the Oui Boutique." It's an assortment of the Best items from all our volumes, and a new selection from the Oui Boutique.


----------



## LindaF (May 6, 2015)

Well I loved the bracelet and in the boutique it runs $135 so that's almost the price of the box!! Keeping most of it but swapping a few items


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (May 6, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Well I loved the bracelet and in the boutique it runs $135 so that's almost the price of the box!! Keeping most of it but swapping a few items


That is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you have a picture of the earrings and the bracelet by any chance? I should get my box tomorrow. 

On Julie Scion's website earrings are about 55 to 60 euros. Soaps are around 10$.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for posting their pictures! I'm so excited, it is my first ouiplease box.


----------



## LindaF (May 6, 2015)

cybeline said:


> That is awesome
> 
> Do you have a picture of the earrings and the bracelet by any chance? I should get my box tomorrow.
> 
> On Julie Scion's website earrings are about 55 to 60 euros. Soaps are around 10$.


Earrings are clip on so I'm swapping but the bracelet is amazing!!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (May 7, 2015)

Well label is finally showing up in the FedEx system, so that is progress. 6 pounds - Can't wait to receive.


----------



## DianeER (May 7, 2015)

My 6-pound box is also showing in FedEx tracking now, yay! This will be my first OuiPlease box, hoping it makes me smile.


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (May 7, 2015)

Here is my Mother's Day box!

Here is the list:

5 octobre pendant - 90$

Charly James earrings (will be swapping those, let me know if you re interested) - 50$

Sothys morning cleanser - 23$ 

Panier des Sens hand cream - 8$

Rose et Marius soap - 5-10$

Marlette financier mix - 10$

Le benefique tea - 5$

Atelier Cologne vanille spray - 25$

Popup candle - 35$ 

Lavender flowers sachet - 6$

Charlotte Sometimes wallet -40$ 

Total: around 300$


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2015)

Dang! No caramels in either box so far!

Looks good, though. What I don't want should be easy to trade.

That bracelet is gorgeous! 

I emailed today about the tracking number for the regular April box since I haven't received on yet. I don't have any bad feelings about this box (not like I did for FrenchBox) but I do think they should tell us when the box will be shipped late.  I don't mind late but I do like info.

The company is young and I think they'll learn from the backlash (some people on Facebook are mean!) that it's better to be upfront about what's going on, than to deflect.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2015)

I like the bracelet too


----------



## biki (May 7, 2015)

The MD box looks good, although I am happy I didn't bite the bullet on this one.  The jewelery pieces are really pretty though.  Is it just me or are there very few items from 1.2?


----------



## biki (May 7, 2015)

DianeER said:


> My 6-pound box is also showing in FedEx tracking now, yay! This will be my first OuiPlease box, hoping it makes me smile.


Is this your regular sub box or the Mother's day one?  I still haven't recieved any notice about my annual subscription box. :/


----------



## Shauna999 (May 7, 2015)

I signed into my fedex account &amp; saw my regular oui please box has a label created @ 6 pounds but has not been picked up yet. Getting close...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (May 7, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I signed into my fedex account &amp; saw my regular oui please box has a label created @ 6 pounds but has not been picked up yet. Getting close...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!   I logged in and have both of my boxes initiated although I only received 1 email with tracking number.   Fingers crossed for a Saturday delivery but if not early next week.


----------



## DianeER (May 7, 2015)

biki said:


> Is this your regular sub box or the Mother's day one?  I still haven't recieved any notice about my annual subscription box. :/


I did not order a Mother's Day box so it's got to be the regular sub box. It has not yet been picked up/moved by FedEx, though, so who knows when it will actually ship.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 8, 2015)

I'm just back from being out of town and expected this to be at my home.  WHAT is going on??!!  I got notification WAY before I left (a week ago). And there is NO MOVEMENT.  I havent gone through all these messages.  But between last time's "snow" problem  - and now this time's ..."i don't know what ..but no movement in shipping" .... what is going on with this box??!!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'm just back from being out of town and expected this to be at my home. WHAT is going on??!! I got notification WAY before I left (a week ago). And there is NO MOVEMENT. I havent gone through all these messages. But between last time's "snow" problem - and now this time's ..."i don't know what ..but no movement in shipping" .... what is going on with this box??!!


Welcome home-- I hope you had an amazing vacay!! Oui please was in touch with MSA &amp; explained that packaging was taking a little longer than expected due to the fragile nature of some of the items. I personally think that since they decided to do a kinda last minute Mother's Day box - extra time went into packaging that box, etc. which in turn pushed our normal box. I'm fine with the delay but Im really excited to see spoilers-- I hope someone gets theirs soon!!!


----------



## aihutch (May 8, 2015)

Received my Mother’s Day box and very happy with it! I hope I did my math right because I came up with a total of $312.36:

1. 1951 Maison Francaise Clutch in Pochette Patent Leather Clutch – Petrol Light. Perfect for summer since the chain makes it cross body and it’s darker in person than online and I’m happy about that – $100
2. Charlotte Sometime Wallet depending on the light it looks dark grey or brown. The metallic matches the clutch so I will use them together – $40
3. Marlette Figs and Apricots mix – $10
4. Lavender Tea Sprigs – $5
5. Sothys Desquacrem – $34
6. Popup candle in Forest Lump – $35
7. Atelier Cologne travel size Vanilla – $25
8. Lavender Sachet (In the 1.3 box?) – $5
9. Sulie Sion clip on earings – these are the only item I’m not sure I will use. They are purple teardrop with black on top. They are pretty, just not my style. – $50.50
10. Rose et Marius soap travel size in melon and basil (1.3?) – $7.86


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 8, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Received my Mother’s Day box and very happy with it! I hope I did my math right because I came up with a total of $312.36:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Popup candle in Forest Lump – $35


I just can't imagine designing candles and thinking, "Forest lump smells so good. I want my house to always smell like forest lump. I'm going to name this candle Forest Lump so everyone will get to have their house smell like mine."

Do you think they're refering to that pile you wished you hadn't stepped in on your hike, or that rock you wished you hadn't tripped on? Probaldly


----------



## aihutch (May 8, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> I just can't imagine designing candles and thinking, "Forest lump smells so good. I want my house to always smell like forest lump. I'm going to name this candle Forest Lump so everyone will get to have their house smell like mine."
> 
> Do you think they're refering to that pile you wished you hadn't stepped in on your hike, or that rock you wished you hadn't tripped on? Probaldly


HAHA!! I didn't even think about that and hadn't opened it yet to see what it smelled like - thank goodness it smells a little like a Christmas tree, with a cologne sent as well.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 8, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Welcome home-- I hope you had an amazing vacay!! Oui please was in touch with MSA &amp; explained that packaging was taking a little longer than expected due to the fragile nature of some of the items. I personally think that since they decided to do a kinda last minute Mother's Day box - extra time went into packaging that box, etc. which in turn pushed our normal box. I'm fine with the delay but Im really excited to see spoilers-- I hope someone gets theirs soon!!!


thanks. didnt even know about the mother's day box.  just trying to track everything that was expected.  this one was one for sure that I thought was supposed to arrive. Will read through and figure out when it comes then.  THANKS


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 9, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Received my Mother’s Day box and very happy with it! I hope I did my math right because I came up with a total of $312.36:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got an awesome box! I didn't go for this one, but it's fun seeing what everyone received. I think your box could have only been improved with the caramels. I dream about them...


----------



## MET (May 9, 2015)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My boxes have still not been picked up.  Like the CFDA box I *can't *wait for spoilers on 1.3.


----------



## Saffyra (May 10, 2015)

Mine will be here tmw.

I emailed about my regular box and got an email about two hours later saying 'Oh, we are waiting for one last shipment from France and then the boxes will be shipped."  Same thing that has been said on Facebook. Since it doesn't appear that ANYONE has had their box shipped I'm guessing no one's will be shipped til they get the last item.

Again, I don't mind late but a truthful email/facebook response will always win you more support than false promises of shipment.  I love you OuiPlease, but it's true! &lt;3


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 11, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Mine will be here tmw.
> 
> I emailed about my regular box and got an email about two hours later saying 'Oh, we are waiting for one last shipment from France and then the boxes will be shipped."  Same thing that has been said on Facebook. Since it doesn't appear that ANYONE has had their box shipped I'm guessing no one's will be shipped til they get the last item.
> 
> Again, I don't mind late but a truthful email/facebook response will always win you more support than false promises of shipment.  I love you OuiPlease, but it's true! &lt;3


All they had to do was send out an email to everyone . I have no idea why they would not do that.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> All they had to do was send out an email to everyone . I have no idea why they would not do that.


I'm still a little confused about the whole thing, coming back from vacation.   Think I heard a number of excuses, including some lost boxes.  But will just wait it out.  I'm not in a rush to get it.  Just get concerned about the future of the company if sending conflicting messages. I want to make sure I at least get my year of boxes. :/


----------



## DianeER (May 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'm not in a rush to get it.  Just get concerned about the future of the company if sending conflicting messages. I want to make sure I at least get my year of boxes. :/


Ditto. I responded to the email they sent me replying to my customer service inquiry about 1.3 (their reply includes exactly the same text they've been copying and pasting all over their Facebook page, with a little extra, but nothing personalized) by pleading with them to come clean with subscribers and tell us what's happening. I paid them for a year's subscription and am not feeling very confident here waiting for my first box. I've explored the options for cancelling my credit card payment and will sadly initiate that soon if they don't start being more responsive. That's a big wad of cash to have sitting with a company this unresponsive, it's starting to worry me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 11, 2015)

I have a yearly sub too and I am concerned.  Not as much about the box being late as about the fact that they are sending out different reasons for it  to different people.   Something is up with them . I wish they would send out a email saying what is really going on.   They also never answer any email I send them.


----------



## penny13 (May 11, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Ditto. I responded to the email they sent me replying to my customer service inquiry about 1.3 (their reply includes exactly the same text they've been copying and pasting all over their Facebook page, with a little extra, but nothing personalized) by pleading with them to come clean with subscribers and tell us what's happening. I paid them for a year's subscription and am not feeling very confident here waiting for my first box. I've explored the options for cancelling my credit card payment and will sadly initiate that soon if they don't start being more responsive. That's a big wad of cash to have sitting with a company this unresponsive, it's starting to worry me.


Yup, I'm starting to get worried, and wondering if maybe I should try to get my money back. What I'm hoping is that maybe there is just a language barrier (desperate hope, I know), and that they just aren't communicating very well based on that.

I feel like if they just sent out a "Hi, we're so sorry, things are stuck in customs and it's out of our control, we will update you twice a week" they could have saved themselves some trouble. It's not that hard to send a basic email.


----------



## DianeER (May 11, 2015)

After I told them I was getting ready to cancel my annual subscription, I received this email (using my name, so it's not a complete cookie-cutter pasted response). I wish they would just TELL EVERYONE THIS, clearly and professionally.



> Bonjour Diane,
> 
> 
> Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We apologize for the delay in shipping. We can assure you that you will receive a Vol 1.3 Parcel. We are currently awaiting our products to clear U.S. Customs. Unfortunately we do not have an exact date but we are being told our products will release soon. Once we have received the products we will be shipping right away and you will receive your new tracking number. We are getting back to everyone as quickly as possible.  We thank you for your patience and understanding in this matter. Again we apologize. Merci!
> ...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 11, 2015)

DianeER said:


> After I told them I was getting ready to cancel my annual subscription, I received this email (using my name, so it's not a complete cookie-cutter pasted response). I wish they would just TELL EVERYONE THIS, clearly and professionally.


so what happened to the tracking number most of us have... is another one going to be given out? sounds like it


----------



## jess7760 (May 11, 2015)

DianeER said:


> After I told them I was getting ready to cancel my annual subscription, I received this email (using my name, so it's not a complete cookie-cutter pasted response). I wish they would just TELL EVERYONE THIS, clearly and professionally.


I got this same response. I had planned on canceling anyways, as I'm moving before the next box would even start to ship based on their originally planned timelines, but now I'm going to wait and see if they get back on their feet after this fiasco before I re-sub :-/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 11, 2015)

they posted this on facebook.  which indicates some boxes have shipped.   They also said In another post none shipped due to waiting for something in customs. Did they ship?  Are they lost?  Are they stuck somewhere? confusing

OuiPlease Bonjour OuiPlease Customers, we have been experiencing several reports of lost parcels of Vol. 1.3 A Breath of Provence. If you have not received your parcel please let us know by emailing [email protected] France At Your Doorstep is our mission, and we will be sure to deliver!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> they posted this on facebook.  which indicates some boxes have shipped.   They also said In another post none shipped due to waiting for something in customs. Did they ship?  Are they lost?  Are they stuck somewhere? confusing
> 
> OuiPlease Bonjour OuiPlease Customers, we have been experiencing several reports of lost parcels of Vol. 1.3 A Breath of Provence. If you have not received your parcel please let us know by emailing [email protected] France At Your Doorstep is our mission, and we will be sure to deliver!


Yeah, this is why I am nervous about the viability of the company.  :/  it's 2 very conflicting messages.


----------



## MelissaH (May 11, 2015)

I think Oui Please tried to hedge their bets that the shipment stuck in customs was going to be released quickly and it backfired. That is why there are so many conflicting stories. No company wants to admit that (a) they can't meet a specified deadline and ( B) *that they really don't know when they will be able to ship the items promised.* Basically, they told us a couple of "non-truths" last week, hoping and praying the shipment would be released. Well, the shipment is still stuck and now they are having to own up to the real problem because their clientele is understandably angry. Had they just sent out an email to everyone in the first place detailing the issue, this giant black eye could have been avoided.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

Sure, all of us can sit here and postulate as to what really happened this month.  The reality is that only one person knows what is really going on - the woman running this business.  A lot of people will be in trouble if they don't go back to their credit card companies within a specified time period for refunds.  So as each day passes, that is where peoples' minds have started to head.  Even I am sitting here thinking about it.  If there are this much conflicting information already - what will happen with 1.4, 1.5, 1.6, and 2.1?  This goes way beyond a PR issue - and being concerned about saving face about meeting timelines.  There were statements that these were shipped out and that "some" people report boxes missing. And then issues about fragile packaging needing time.  And other notifications that items have indeed shipped.  And from the looks of it, some of the statements are false.  What makes this customs issue any different than the emails where someone told me that my stuff already shipped?  

Honesty is the best policy when it comes to business.


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2015)

I got my Mother's Day Box today. I was hoping and praying it would have a clutch in it like someone else got but no luck. And no caramels... /cry

However, it did turn out really nice because even though this is a box of mainly repeats, I only got two! So it's a bunch of new stuff AND stuff I think will be in the Breath of Provence box, too. So it's sort of like a sneak peek. Rose et Marius was in there and a couple of other brands. 

I did get hideous jewelry but just because I hate it, doesn't mean everyone does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think I could have done without getting the box but I was really hoping for the clutch. Realistically, I should have just bought it from the shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 12, 2015)

Has anyone heard from ouiplease about the regular box? I am usually pretty chill about receiving them but I am nervous because I did receive tracking notice on the 5th but fedex just received the shipping notification and no movement. I did email them but nothing yet.


----------



## MET (May 12, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Has anyone heard from ouiplease about the regular box? I am usually pretty chill about receiving them but I am nervous because I did receive tracking notice on the 5th but fedex just received the shipping notification and no movement. I did email them but nothing yet.


Yes, the boxes/items are still in customs and should be released soon but they cannot estimate when.  Once they are released new FedEx numbers will be provided.   Hopefully we will get them before Memorial Day.


----------



## feisty1 (May 12, 2015)

By the Box God's it's a wreck on their Facebook page. 3 different stories about one box. Didn't clear customs, fragile items, lost packages. Where have I been lol.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 13, 2015)

I received an email from ouiplease stating that their items had been stuck in Cincinnati customs, were released this morning, and I should have a new tracking number by the end of the week.


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2015)

Cincinnati... I bet they never use DHL again. hah!

But goodie because our boxes will be on the way. I'm sure they'll be staying up all night in shifts in order to pack our boxes after the backlash.


----------



## DianeER (May 14, 2015)

I wrote a sternly-worded email to OuiPlease customer support last night pleading with them to give us some honest, reliable information before I filed a dispute with Amex and cancelled my annual subscription. This is their response. If true, boxes should FINALLY be on their way very soon. If you got a previous FedEx tracking number, it sounds as if that will be activated finally; if you never got one, it's probably appropriate to write to them and let them know now.



> We apologize for the delay in shipping. Unfortunately we had a lost shipment and our products were being held by U.S. customs. This was extremely unfortunate and we understand your frustrations. Good News! Our Products have arrived!! We will be shipping out for the next 2 days. If you have received a FedEx tracking number it will be valid with in the next 24-48 hours. If you have not please let us know. We estimate parcels to be delivered with in 7 days.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 14, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I wrote a sternly-worded email to OuiPlease customer support last night pleading with them to give us some honest, reliable information before I filed a dispute with Amex and cancelled my annual subscription. This is their response. If true, boxes should FINALLY be on their way very soon. If you got a previous FedEx tracking number, it sounds as if that will be activated finally; if you never got one, it's probably appropriate to write to them and let them know now.


I got the exact worded email. I really want to have faith that there will be a full year of gorgeous boxes coming to us.  If people went with disputes, it would be crippling (apparently there is a charge of $50-75 per dispute and they have to maintain a certain ratio of charges to charge backs before being removed from the bank).


----------



## LindaF (May 14, 2015)

Just got a notice from Fedex that my package has been officially picked up. Date of delivery hasn't been updated yet still says 5/6/15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (May 14, 2015)

Okay when I logged in to fedex delivery date is tomorrow 5/15/15 wonder if they're sending it overnight delivery


----------



## DianeER (May 14, 2015)

My FedEx tracking is still waiting for pick-up, I'm practicing patience.



LindaF said:


> Okay when I logged in to fedex delivery date is tomorrow 5/15/15 wonder if they're sending it overnight delivery


I should HOPE after all this hassle they'd upgrade to overnight delivery!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 14, 2015)

I just got an email from fedex that my box was picked up... Yay!! Estimated delivery is next Tuesday to me in metro Detroit- it's being shipped fedex home-- BRING ON THE SPOILERS


----------



## aihutch (May 14, 2015)

My box was picked up too and estimated delivery is Tuesday to SoCal. Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2015)

Just got tracking and it's picked up! It weighs six pounds and is coming Fedex ground. I don't want to wait til Wednesday so I hope those truck drivers step on the gas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not worried. I think this was just a fluke and a learning experience for a young business. I'm sure the boxes will continue to be awesome.


----------



## DianeER (May 14, 2015)

I'm getting so excited, but I just wish they'd pick up my box already!

Quick question: was it your original FedEx tracking number that started moving, or did you get assigned a new one?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 14, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I'm getting so excited, but I just wish they'd pick up my box already!
> 
> Quick question: was it your original FedEx tracking number that started moving, or did you get assigned a new one?


  MIne is the original number


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 14, 2015)

I didn't get a tracking number at all previously. Mine's been picked &amp; delivery is scheduled for Monday! Finally, finally, finally!

I agree- I don't feel we have anything to worry about with this company. I do wish they had been proactive about notifying everyone &amp; keeping customers up to date via an appropriate method, like email. I do think it's more a matter of cultural differences. I lived in Europe for 3 years &amp; waiting is just par for the course &amp; companies don't seem to worry so much about notifying or even worrying about it. Here, we are used to fast service, quick delivery, excellent customer service &amp; immediate info. I am not a patient American girl, but I've tried to just keep cool.

I do hope they learn from customer interactions &amp; that they are much more proactive &amp; forthcoming in the future. It's annoying &amp; pretty unacceptable to wait for a delivery that never comes with no communication. I never received one email or message about the missed shipping date. I'm also wondering if the delivery of future boxes will be pushed back now or if the will ship next month on schedule: December, Feb, April, June...??

I am excited for my box though!!


----------



## DianeER (May 14, 2015)

Now I'm hopping from one foot to the other wishing they'd hurry up and pick up my box so my tracking goes from "Label created" to actually *moving*.


----------



## MET (May 14, 2015)

Yay! According to FedEx my boxes are due for delivery on Monday :w00t:


----------



## aniadania (May 14, 2015)

I still have no tracking number. I waited very patient and didn't sent any mail before now. I want to know when my parcel is coming.

I had the same problem last month, no tracking number until I contacted them on FB.


----------



## MET (May 14, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I still have no tracking number. I waited very patient and didn't sent any mail before now. I want to know when my parcel is coming.
> 
> I had the same problem last month, no tracking number until I contacted them on FB.


Have you registered on the FedEx site?  It's great and you can hopefully find that this was initiated even if you don't have an email.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (May 15, 2015)

Woo Hoo my box shipped and will be here Tuesday (using original tracking number). Boo Hoo that I will be on a plane on Tuesday and won't be able to see my box until Friday.


----------



## aniadania (May 15, 2015)

MET said:


> Have you registered on the FedEx site? It's great and you can hopefully find that this was initiated even if you don't have an email.


I will have to register. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (May 15, 2015)

my box was delivered and left at my front door.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I get out at 7:00 tonight!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2015)

LindaF said:


> my box was delivered and left at my front door.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I get out at 7:00 tonight!!


Amazing! Are you EST, PST or CMT? Not that I am going to be anxiously waiting or anything...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (May 15, 2015)

central...I live in Texas so that's probably why my box got here so fast


----------



## DianeER (May 15, 2015)

Not that I'm freaking out or anything, but my FedEx shipping label is still only a label! Any suggestions what to do? I've already written to them and posted on their FB page (which they don't seem to respond to normally). I am really trying to be patient, but it ain't easy when spoilers are about to start appearing. 

EDIT: WOOOOOHOOOOO mine is on the move, finally!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2015)

Omg so excited for spoilers  mine will be her on tues


----------



## MET (May 15, 2015)

LindaF said:


> central...I live in Texas so that's probably why my box got here so fast


I am so excited for spoilers - please post descriptions/pictures tonight :smilehappyyes:     My box is now due on Tuesday.


----------



## MET (May 15, 2015)

MSA has pictures of the Oui Please box!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2015)

MET said:


> MSA has pictures of the Oui Please box!


I can't seem to find it...just spoiler pics that were uploaded weeks ago.

Any tips on where to look?

EDIT: FOUND IT!!!! Thank you!!!!

I want those hoop earrings desperately!!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 15, 2015)

Wow. That is a lot of beauty. Love Tassia Canellis. I really prefer these more delicate pieces to the Julie Sion pieces I've seen, so I'm glad to see more. But that is just a lot of beauty. I signed up for more variety &amp; I'm hoping these boxes hit the promised $400+ value or was that only promised for the first box? That being said, everything looks amazing.


----------



## MET (May 15, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm hoping these boxes hit the promised $400+ value or was that only promised for the first box?


It was this box too - I had to look it up because several of those on MSA are ready to fight if the value is less than $400.  I'm okay if it falls below rather than having stupidly marked-up items (PS Neiman Marcus picture frame!).  Hopefully we'll see a couple of other pictures before the night is out but it looks like it will be a very beauty-centric box.  I would have loved a home item but overall I really like the box.... some great gifts.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2015)

MET said:


> It was this box too - I had to look it up because several of those on MSA are ready to fight if the value is less than $400.  I'm okay if it falls below rather than having stupidly marked-up items (PS Neiman Marcus picture frame!).  Hopefully we'll see a couple of other pictures before the night is out but it looks like it will be a very beauty-centric box.  I would have loved a home item but overall I really like the box.... some great gifts.


  Things are only worth a lot to me if I like them and can use them. I would rather get  200 dollars of stuff I love than 600 dollars worth of stuff I wont use.  To me its how much I like the stuff


----------



## MET (May 15, 2015)

So far it looks like a few people have received the hoop earrings. They are really pretty but way too large for me since I like delicate pieces - these will be a great gift though.  The links below have a few pictures:

http://unelibanaiseaparis.com/2013/03/28/artfacts/creoles-eloise-fiorentino-2/

http://www.artetfacts.com/eboutique/product.php?id_product=121


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2015)

MET said:


> So far it looks like a few people have received the hoop earrings. They are really pretty but way too large for me since I like delicate pieces - these will be a great gift though.  The links below have a few pictures:
> 
> http://unelibanaiseaparis.com/2013/03/28/artfacts/creoles-eloise-fiorentino-2/
> 
> http://www.artetfacts.com/eboutique/product.php?id_product=121


I want these sooooo badly!!!!


----------



## CocoRichelle (May 15, 2015)

Hopefully this image adds properly... I am using my iPad. I just received my box!! I am in Houston so it arrived really fast!





Tassia Canellis - Way Ring $60

Oliv' La Claree - Radiance Elixir $50 &amp; Beauty Oil $35

La Fare 1789 - Shampoo $25 &amp; Foot Cream $15

Coeur De Cigale - Shower Gel $25

Panier Des Sens - Hand Cream $15

Rose et Marius - Soap $15

Plates &amp; Parfums - Satchet $15

Epicure de Provence - Candy Jar $15

Sothys - Satiny Lipstick $30 &amp; Eye Pencil $15

This is a $315 value. Lowest one I've seen yet...


----------



## MET (May 15, 2015)

@CocoRichelle  - Thank you for sharing the pictures &amp; items!  Value does seem a little lower compared to some of the others.... it's worth a shot writing to their CS but it sounds like they are going to be overwhelmed.   I hope you like the items, they look really nice.


----------



## janessapk (May 16, 2015)

This does look like a nice box, but at the price point and what they promised, seems to be a bit sparse. This is my first box, and now most likely my last. Like others have said, I wish there were more home or accessory items in here, though everything that's included does look nice.


----------



## LindaF (May 16, 2015)

I really liked my box, love the necklace and ring

Collier Dunes Necklace $100

Classic stripe no show socks $15

Tassia canellis way ring $60

Oliv' radiance elixir $50

Oliv' beauty oil $35

Succulent foot cream $15

La Fare voluminazing shampoo $25

Panier des sens hand cream $15

Rose et Marius soap $15

Plantes &amp; parfums flower sachet $15

Honey from Provence candy jar $15

Sothys nail lacquer ?

$360 without nail polish value


----------



## MET (May 16, 2015)

LindaF said:


> I really liked my box, love the necklace and ring


I really like your box too and I HOPE I receive the same ring - so cute!


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2015)

This box does look beauty heavy but I'm not surprised considering the theme is Provence and they're famous for their lavender products. Blech. Lavender.

I am one who doesn't care about the value (we all know subs jack up rtv anyway) and care more about the usefulness of an item or how much I love it.

This box looks like it has both useful and giftable items for me and that's what I want. I hope I get the Honey things and the beauty oil and the elixir and the ring and the socks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Gimme all the French goodies!


----------



## MET (May 16, 2015)

The ranting on MSA about this box and the fact that it missed the $400 value is maddening. 

It missed the value in most cases by maybe $20-40 depending on the nail polish !      :soap:


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 17, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I want these sooooo badly!!!!


me too. the hoops are gorgeous.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 17, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> me too. the hoops are gorgeous.


  I would def wear those hoops ...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 17, 2015)

Wow! Given a choice between this and the CFDA box, this box looks amazing.

I do get the frustration with uneven box values, but I agree with those who say that it's important to consider that these are all items you'd have to pay a ton of shipping on to get in the US. It would probably be $100 to ship all of those items from the various sites. To a lot of people that is worth some discrepancy of the value. (As opposed to a bangle that's at TJ Maxx lol).

I do feel for the people who received a box that's way below the stated value and hope they get some resolution.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 17, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Wow! Given a choice between this and the CFDA box, this box looks amazing.
> 
> I do get the frustration with uneven box values, but I agree with those who say that it's important to consider that these are all items you'd have to pay a ton of shipping on to get in the US. It would probably be $100 to ship all of those items from the various sites. To a lot of people that is worth some discrepancy of the value. (As opposed to a bangle that's at TJ Maxx lol).
> 
> I do feel for the people who received a box that's way below the stated value and hope they get some resolution.


 They say the box value should be around 400 dollars.. My last box value was under 300 dollars. People seemed to get more items than me too.  I didn't say anything    I will see what this box is.   If I like the stuff even though the value is low I don't like to complain.  Just with this box and the variations I get very jeleous of other people who  have things I really want


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2015)

I just got tracking. (I had to email oui please to get it and they responded really fast)

My box is due to arrive tomorrow!!!!

I can not wait!!!!!

Fingers crossed  I get the earrings...I must have them!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 18, 2015)

Can't wait to see more pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (May 18, 2015)

Sounds like many of us on the East Coast will receive our boxes tomorrow - fingers crossed for the ring.


----------



## Andi B (May 18, 2015)

Yep, I'm on the East Coast, and my first box is scheduled for delivery tomorrow! Super excited, and I'm really liking the looks of the boxes I've seen so far, even if the value is a little lower than expected.


----------



## DianeER (May 18, 2015)

Mine is now scheduled for delivery tomorrow also, in Nevada. Should be lots of discussion this week!

EDIT: Out. For. Delivery!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

My box just arrived and I am really upset again. I thought my horrible box last time was a fluke.    This is the contents of my box.

Huile beauty oil

 2  sothys sample packets.

1 sothys lipstick ( neon orange )

 tiny square of  rose et marius soap

panier hand cream

 shower gel

shampoo

Honey candies from provence

NO JEWELRY NO SOCKS

I really doubt the retail on this is even 200 dollars . I feel so upset considering some people got 2 jewelry items I have the right to be very upset.  I don't know what to do. I have wrote to them in the past and they never answer.  I am on a yearly sub.  Any suggestions what I should do?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> My box just arrived and I am really upset again. I thought my horrible box last time was a fluke.    This is the contents of my box.
> 
> Huile beauty oil
> 
> ...


wow. sorry to hear.  while the variation is nice in some terms, when there are such huge discrepancies, it's not so nice.  just try and reach out.  If your annual is within a specified time within your credit card, maybe you can refute if is really doesnt match advertisement.  Hate to go that route.  But may need to open first then cancel if resolved. Hopefully they will make it right.  And HOPEFULLY, they will start to to evaluate at least making the boxes comparable if they do these variations.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2015)

@ Ugh. I am so sorry.

You should absolutely reach out to them again...and this time tell them that there are items "missing" from your box.

This really seems like a case of missing items.

Also many people have received the beauty elixir along w/ the oil..so that is another product to add to your "missing" list.

Good luck! And keep us posted.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

Huile beauty oil       $35

2  sothys sample packets.    $2

1 sothys lipstick ( neon orange )   ?   $15

tiny square of  rose et marius soap   $3

panier hand cream   $15

shower gel  $25

shampoo$25

Honey candies from provence   $15        grand total   $130 dollars worth of stuff ????   Are they kidding me


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (May 19, 2015)

My box came earlier this morning.  I'll be heading home soon to open it and will make sure to report back as to what I received.  Until then, to pass the time, I checked out the OP facebook page and noticed they deleted a crapload of comments left by subscribers!  As recently as yesterday, on their page, anyone reading the comments left by people could tell how upset the subscribers were with what happened with the 1.3, but now when you read the comments that are left over from their deletefest it just looks like a bunch of people requesting tracking information- which an outsider could take to mean that we are all excited about getting our box, when in fact, for most of the month we have been panicked that we were being lied to and would in fact not receive a box.  Just though I would mention that...because as an annual subscriber that will definitely be one of the factors as to whether I decide to cancel this subscription and dispute it with my credit card company (how they chose to save face and delete comments rather than chalking it up to growing pains, and a learning experience, something to not do again).  Also, did anyone else notice that the new box (1.4) hasn't been announced yet??  i know this box is only two volumes old; however, in the past, OP would announce the new theme for the next box right before mailing out the current one, or shortly after the current one has been mailed out.  So far, neither has happened yet- and with my calculations, should have by now.  Which makes me wonder if this might be the last OP box we see??  Part of me hopes not, because aside from this box, OP seemed to be off to a pretty good start.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Huile beauty oil       $35
> 
> 2  sothys sample packets.    $2
> 
> ...


It is clearly an error.

Just assume it will get fixed and they will send you the additional missing products.

Try not to get too disappointed yet.

I feel certain they will fix this for you.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 19, 2015)

My box was just delivered &amp; I'm not disappointed but I'm also not overly excited-

I received:

-Tassia Canellis - teeny tiny hoops with a little coral bead- not my style- nothing in the book looks like these hoops - $60

-radiance elixir - $50

-beauty oil- $35

- la fare shampoo- $25

-foot cream- $15

-cow ur de cigale body gel- $25

-2 panier des sens lotions - lemon &amp; lavender-$30

-rose et marius- tiny soap square- $15

-lavender sachel- $15

-honey candy - $15

- sothy lipstick in nude - maybe $15

My grand total is around $300-- if I would've gotten any of the Eloise fiorentino jewelry items, I would've been extremely happy &amp; not cared about value.

Sorry @ .. Definitely reach out to them . It seems your definitely missing items. Whomever pack my box just kinda threw everything together, my guess is due to a hurry. I know in the past when others were missing items, they let them request what they wanted... Maybe you'll end up getting everything you want -- keep us posted!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> My box was just delivered &amp; I'm not disappointed but I'm also not overly excited-
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


Gosh, I'm starting to get worried that they got us to buy an annual subscription - and it's going downhill now. 

Hopefully this is just some sort of error with a few boxes going in rush after the Mother's Day box.  I doubt their CEO and owner would want her name in a permanent google search associated with negative press around this. It doesnt sound like there are a lot of employees so this would fall back to the owner.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 19, 2015)

The beauty products are really nice &amp; I'm excited to try them out-- all the packaging is super cute &amp; French. The sachel of lavender is my favorite item in the box- it smells heavenly !! The honey candies are strangely addicting.. I've ate 2 &amp; I can't stop thinking about them... I've never had anything like them before... They looked so cute in the container that I hated opening it.

It just seems that I'm missing that fashion item.. The WOW factor. Month 1 I got the clutch &amp; last month I got the scarf.. Both of these items IMO were the big ticket items. I'm staying positive that this is 1 off volume &amp; the next volume will be AMAZING!!! I'm ready to go to Bordeux ... Or the French Riviera is incredible!!!! I'm excited for their next announcements!!


----------



## PA Anna (May 19, 2015)

@ I hope they respond to your email. It sounds like they shipped it half empty.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @ I hope they respond to your email. It sounds like they shipped it half empty.


  Thanks  ... on a positive note the things they did send me are beautiful.  I doubt they will answer my email if they do I will let you all know.  I have no idea what to do about my yearly sub.  I just hope they send me a few items that may be missing  !!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

I posted a nice post to them on facebook about my box asking them what happened.  They deleted it. Actually they deleted all posts I have ever made.  If they read my post then they saw my questions about my box. I also saw others with questions that got deleted.  This is really sleazy to delete questions .  People here seem really mellow compared to the people on MUT  they are as upset as me.


----------



## aihutch (May 19, 2015)

I received my box and my envelope is empty too. I checked all in it and in the box, no jewelry. I sent them a message. I did receive:

1. Rose et Marius soap in the flowery fragrance (I received the basil sent in my Mother's Day box) - $15

2. Honey candy - $15

3. Lavender sachet (this is Ventoux and I received Sault in Mother's Day box) - $15

4. Sothys lipstick in orange - $29? (saw several online retailers with this price)

5. Sothys nail lacquer in rouge nuit (love this color) - $13?

6. La Fare foot cream - $15

7. La Fare shampoo - $17

8. Coeur de Cigale body lotion - $21

9. Panier des sens lemon hand cream - $8

10. Oliv radiance elixir - $50 (can't find this on the Oliv website, converted cost from British site)

11. Oliv beauty oil (leaked on to my empty jewelry envelope) - $9 (did price wrong, but the most I think this sells for is $15-$18)

I'm happy to try the different Rose et Marius soap and sachet, but 3 creams?!? I don't care if they are for different parts of the body and 2 oils? Nope! I made sure to tell them about the missing jewelry and the almost duplicate items.

Total - $213-$216 and I don't have the annual subscription so with a one time discount I paid $120. I know people can be happy with items they received and not worry about if the value is there, but not at $150 a box (if I stick around that's what 1.4 will cost) and they shouldn't make claims they can't live up to. Don't tell me I'm going to get a $400 value and not come anywhere near it!


----------



## Barbie Allen (May 19, 2015)

I got exactly the same box as you Aihutch.

I have a Tassia Canellis envelope.. was so excited to open it. And it's empty also.

I am pretty pissed off right now.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I received my box and my envelope is empty too. I checked all in it and in the box, no jewelry. I sent them a message. I did receive:
> 
> 1. Rose et Marius soap in the flowery fragrance (I received the basil sent in my Mother's Day box) - $15
> 
> ...


 The stuff they send it lovely its the deception in the value and the lack of  jewelry items I am having a problem with,  I wonder if anyone will get the Eloise fiorentino  gorgeous jewelry.  The tassia ring people are getting seems like it might not  be so great . I have really small fingers so I don't know.  I would also have loved a pair of socks.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> I got exactly the same box as you Aihutch.
> 
> I have a Tassia Canellis envelope.. was so excited to open it. And it's empty also.
> 
> I am pretty pissed off right now.


 Got my box out of the garbage and tore it apart to see if they sent me the envelope. I didn't even get the empty envelope.  I feel so sad literally.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I received my box and my envelope is empty too. I checked all in it and in the box, no jewelry. I sent them a message. I did receive:
> 
> 1. Rose et Marius soap in the flowery fragrance (I received the basil sent in my Mother's Day box) - $15
> 
> ...


Called my sister she got this exact box too today except she got the body wash instead of the lotion . She also got an empty envelope..   How strange.


----------



## Andi B (May 19, 2015)

I just got my box, and I also had an empty Tassia Cannelis envelope! Other than that, I am very happy with what I received, and I guess since it was my first box, I got a few things left over from previous boxes, which I'm actually happy about. I received:

1) Popup candle in Montwalk scent

2) Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee 0.25 oz purse spray

3) Honey candy

4) Lavender sachet

5) La Fare Volumizing and Shining Shampoo (6.7 oz)

6) La Fare Succulent Foot Cream (1 oz)

7) Oliv' Beauty Oil (2.5 oz)

8) Oliv' Radiance Elixir (0.5 oz)

9) Rose et Marius melon &amp; basil exfoliating soap (1.18 oz)

10) Panier des Sens relaxing lavender hand cream (1 oz)

11) Sothys lipstick in Beige St. Germaine

12) Sothys nail lacquer in Beige Doux

13) Sothys matte eyeshadow in Taupe Intemporel

I'll have to figure up the value later, but I do feel like I got a lot of nice things I'll use and enjoy for what I paid for the discounted annual sub, especially of they resolve the issue of the empty envelope. I just hope things get back on track for Vol. 1.4, and we'll see more of the higher value fashion items.


----------



## aihutch (May 19, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> The stuff they send it lovely its the deception in the value and the lack of  jewelry items I am having a problem with,  I wonder if anyone will get the Eloise fiorentino  gorgeous jewelry.  The tassia ring people are getting seems like it might not  be so great . I have really small fingers so I don't know.  I would also have loved a pair of socks.


I agree 100%. I told them I would have liked the socks instead of the 3 creams.


----------



## aihutch (May 19, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Called my sister she got this exact box too today except she got the body wash instead of the lotion . She also got an empty envelope..   How strange.


Yeah, I wonder why so many people are getting these empty envelopes. It's not like they can say someone forgot to put them in the box. I would love to see what a reviewers box looks like. I'm keeping an eye out to see what Liz on MSA gets.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2015)

I got an empty envelope too but then I found the tiniest ring hidden in the black packing paper.

It's more like a half ring on me...won't go over my knuckle (and I have normal size fingers)

I am rushing out now and will list my entire contents later, but mine was one of the leaner boxes...

no socks, no Eloise Fiorentine etc....


----------



## Shauna999 (May 19, 2015)

My earrings were sooooo teeny tiny-- if they fell out of the envelope, I totally would've missed them. Check your packaging &amp; I hope you ladies find the missing rings/earrings.


----------



## aihutch (May 19, 2015)

I went back through my box again to make sure I didn't miss it and no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My envelope wasn't closed and the flap was straight up, like they didn't try to close it, so I'm thinking if it was that small, it may have fallen out when they were getting the box ready. Maybe it's on the floor of the warehouse in Texas? On this next inspection I saw just how much of the oil leaked out into my box and I'm glad I didn't get the socks, it would have soaked it up!


----------



## Barbie Allen (May 19, 2015)

I also just checked through all of the paper shredding. My envelope was closed but there still is nothing in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (May 19, 2015)

Andi B said:


> I just got my box, and I also had an empty Tassia Cannelis envelope! Other than that, I am very happy with what I received, and I guess since it was my first box, I got a few things left over from previous boxes, which I'm actually happy about. I received:
> 
> . . . . .


I got exactly the same box, Andi B, except my tassia canellis envelope contained a REALLY TEENY TINY little delicate ring. And my Popup candle is New Wave fragrance.

1) Popup candle in New Wave scent -- $35 (from 1.2)

2) Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee 0.25 oz purse spray --  $25 (trio sells on Amazon for $75)

3) Honey candy -- $15

4) Lavender sachet -- $15

5) La Fare Volumizing and Shining Shampoo (6.7 oz) -- $25

6) La Fare Succulent Foot Cream (1 oz) -- $15

7) Oliv' Beauty Oil (2.5 oz) -- $35

8) Oliv' Radiance Elixir (0.5 oz) -- $50

9) Rose et Marius melon &amp; basil exfoliating soap (1.18 oz) -- $15

10) Panier des Sens relaxing lavender hand cream (1 oz)  -- $15

11) Sothys lipstick in Beige St. Germaine -- $29?

12) Sothys nail lacquer in Beige Doux -- $13?

13) Sothys matte eyeshadow in Taupe Intemporel -- ?

14) tassia canellis Golden Teal Ring  -- $60

Printed value = $305 + Sothys cosmetics.  No socks, no big jewelry. Oh well. Not bad, I guess.

I have a photo of my box contents and the tassia canellis ring but can't figure out how to attach them. (Help?)


----------



## aniadania (May 19, 2015)

I just got my box. Envelope was tightly close but empty. And then when I start to take things out of box I saw it hidden in black shredded paper. It fell out through the little decorative whole on envelope. I am sure the same happened with other missing rings.I will post photos in next post


----------



## aniadania (May 19, 2015)

My box has value of $ 270 + two Sothys items : orange lipstick and brown eyeliner.


----------



## aniadania (May 19, 2015)

Hmm, I have problems with attaching photos, too law memory...


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2015)

I received my box. I also thought the envelope was empty but found the smallest ring ever in the paper. I have really small fingers and couldn't get it to fit so I am going to try it as a toe ring lol. I also received the giant gold hoops which is what I wanted the shampoo, two face oils, lavender sachet, socks, foot cream, honey candy, rose scented body soap, and lemon hand Cream. The item I really wanted I did manage to get so I am okay with the box. Wish the ring fit though.


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2015)

Just found sothys nail polish in the box also.


----------



## aniadania (May 19, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I received my box and my envelope is empty too. I checked all in it and in the box, no jewelry. I sent them a message. I did receive:
> 
> 1. Rose et Marius soap in the flowery fragrance (I received the basil sent in my Mother's Day box) - $15
> 
> ...


This is exactly my box, just I got eyeliner instead of nail polish and my envelope was empty too, but I found ring between shredded paper.


----------



## Andi B (May 19, 2015)

Holy crap, I found my ring! No wonder I didn't see it the first time I went through the packing material...it's a chain type ring, so it was all balled up in a teeny little ball. It just barely fit me, and my fingers are small. I love it though, as I really like dainty jewelry!


----------



## DianeER (May 19, 2015)

Here are 2 pictures, one of my entire box contents and one of my tassia canellis ring.


----------



## Andi B (May 19, 2015)

@@DianeER, I got that exact box, just a slightly different ring!

Edit: Duh, I just saw your other post before the photo! Box twins!


----------



## aniadania (May 19, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Here are 2 pictures, one of my entire box contents and one of my tassia canellis ring.


I like your ring! Your box is one of the better ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> I received my box. I also thought the envelope was empty but found the smallest ring ever in the paper. I have really small fingers and couldn't get it to fit so I am going to try it as a toe ring lol. I also received the giant gold hoops which is what I wanted the shampoo, two face oils, lavender sachet, socks, foot cream, honey candy, rose scented body soap, and lemon hand Cream. The item I really wanted I did manage to get so I am okay with the box. Wish the ring fit though.


 who wouldn't love your box you got  ring earing and socks most people I know got non of them.  I wonder how they decide who would get all the extra items or the 100 earings. so jelous


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Here are 2 pictures, one of my entire box contents and one of my tassia canellis ring.


 I lkke your box I would have been happy with that so unfair to some of us


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2015)

@@feisty1 you got a GREAT box. !!!!!


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2015)

Compared to others I have read I got really lucky! Holy sub boxes it looks like some boxes were missing items! Btw I tried the face oil and love it! It is cold today and I could feel my face get dry and I put some on and it really did a nice job!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2015)

Here are my 2 boxes (including a new jewelry item that I havent seen listed yet in Box #2):

My items were mostly varied across boxes - different sachet, socks, hand creme, etc.

Box #1:

   1. Rose et Marius soap in the flowery fragrance  - $15

2. Honey candy - $15  (LOVE this, and love the bottle!)

3. Lavender sachet - Sault (smells lovely!)) - $15

4. Eloise Fiorentino Dormeuses Dunes (Earrings) -  (LOVE! so happy as I wanted them once I saw them) - $100

5. Sothys nail lacquer in rouge nuit (love this color!) - $13?

6. La Fare foot cream  (excited, need this) $15

7. La Fare shampoo  (volumizing, which I will be excited to try)-  $17

8. Ozone Socks - white with blue stripes (sadly, I was excited for this) - $15

9. Panier des sens lemon hand cream (smells lovely) Lemon - $8

10. Oliv radiance elixir - $50 (converted cost from British site - per someone earlier)

11. Oliv beauty oil (a little leaked) - $9

12. Tassia Canellis ring - Golden Teal ring in white (i have fairly small fingers - just under size 5 and it won't fit comfortably on ring finger so using as pinky ring or toe ring) $60

Box #2:

   1. Rose et Marius soap in the flowery fragrance  - $15

2. Honey candy - $15  (LOVE this, and love the bottle!)

3. Lavender sachet - Ventoux (smells lovely!)) - $15

4. Mimlamour bracelet - '#BONJOUR' - $100

5. Sothys Iridescent eyeshadow - 10 reflect nocturne (beautiful color, and packaging in velvet bag) - $36 (saw on a site - it's Winter 2015 color)

6. La Fare foot cream  (excited, need this) $15

7. La Fare shampoo  (volumizing, which I will be excited to try)-  $17

8. Ozone Socks - blue w. white stripes (sadly, I was excited for this) - $15

9. Panier des sens lemon hand cream (smells lovely) Lavender - $8

10. Oliv radiance elixir - $50 (converted cost from British site - per someone earlier)

11. Oliv beauty oil (a little leaked, too) - $9

12. Tassia Canellis ring - way ring  (same as above) $60


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 19, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Here are my 2 boxes (including a new jewelry item that I havent seen listed yet in Box #2):
> 
> My items were mostly varied across boxes - different sachet, socks, hand creme, etc.
> 
> ...


wow your boxes are both amazing... enjoy !!


----------



## MET (May 19, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Here are my 2 boxes (including a new jewelry item that I havent seen listed yet in Box #2):


I received almost the exact 2 boxes with a leaked shampoo in one but there was no damage. The only difference is that I received the hoop earrings that were previously posted (the ones I linked earlier).  Sadly I also cut myself trying to unglue one of the boxes - I'm over the wonder-tape they use to seal the boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ - you should definitely keep sending them emails; I've always had good luck that way since I don't use FB.  It may take a while but keep writing.


----------



## penny13 (May 19, 2015)

I opened my box, and found that my shower gel had completely leaked over *everything* (it's pretty much empty, and that is not a small bottle). Sigh.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2015)

MET said:


> I received almost the exact 2 boxes with a leaked shampoo in one but there was no damage. The only difference is that I received the hoop earrings that were previously posted (the ones I linked earlier).  Sadly I also cut myself trying to unglue one of the boxes - I'm over the wonder-tape they use to seal the boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I use garden sheers to open mine.   The packaging changed a little already (they used black bubble wrap this time versus the packaging they used last time.  The whole elegance of black is what they are going after, it seems. 

On another note, I cannot stop eating the yummy candies!


----------



## jess7760 (May 19, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Here are my 2 boxes (including a new jewelry item that I havent seen listed yet in Box #2):
> 
> My items were mostly varied across boxes - different sachet, socks, hand creme, etc.
> 
> ...


I got the same as your Box #2! I'm actually really happy with it, even though it didn't *quite* hit the $400 value mark I'll use everything (except for the face oil which may get gifted to my Mother!) so overall I'm very pleased. I'm actually sad I didn't get the orange Sothy's lipstick, it looked like such a fun color and I would have loved to play with it, but I got the green eyeshadow which is my favorite color so I'm pretty pleased. My ring was definitely hidden in the packaging though, so that's something for sure to watch out for.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 20, 2015)

My total retail came to $270. Not good. Especially not compared with the boxes I've gotten the last two times and certainly not as between mine and others' boxes this month (or is it last month?) What happened to the candlesticks/highly fragile item that had to be uber careful in packing, causing the delay? I'm also confused how my "lost" package got reshipped using the exact same tracking number as a box lost in transit, but I digress. I wouldn't have paid $75 for the contents of my box and I'm pretty irritated I paid full price for this box of overpriced randomness. I don't factor in the value of shipping because (1) I wouldn't be seeking out any of these items on my own to ship to the US (several of which are available in the US anyway) and (2) if a company offers free shipping as part of the (already substantial) total price, I'm actually subsidizing that cost regardless. As far as the contents of my box are concerned, I got 5 lotion/moisturizer/oil products in a single box. Where's the curation in that? And I got the plain version of the "ring," as my only jewelry piece, which added insult to injury. And are we really at a point already in this sub that footie socks are the best they can muster as the lone included fashion piece? For me the experience in the last 3 weeks has just plain been bad. I used the be one of the biggest cheerleaders for Oui Please but it's time we part ways. After being ignored on FB PMs and no response to internal or external CS emails, for 3 weeks, I have zero desire to deal with them (or attempt to) about making things right in terms of total comparative value. Regardless whether my box was missing something I'm sick of chasing after this company to get that which should have been included at the outset. I hate that it's come to this because this was my all time favorite sub (and I've tried them all in the last 3 years), but you know it's bad when your husband looks at the box and offers an unsolicited opinion of "that's it?" That pretty much summed up my impression as well. I even went 100% spoiler free so I and no preconceived notions about the contents and actually expected the same great quality as the previous boxes. That unfortunately left me extra disappointed when the intent was to prevent prejudging mine before it arrived.

I'm cheering myself up buying discounted Birchbox LE boxes using my saved points. I snagged the Vanity Affair, originally priced at $98 for only $39.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 20, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> My total retail came to $270. Not good. Especially not compared with the boxes I've gotten the last two times and certainly not as between mine and others' boxes this month (or is it last month?) What happened to the candlesticks/highly fragile item that had to be uber careful in packing, causing the delay? I'm also confused how my "lost" package got reshipped using the exact same tracking number as a box lost in transit, but I digress. I wouldn't have paid $75 for the contents of my box and I'm pretty irritated I paid full price for this box of overpriced randomness. I don't factor in the value of shipping because (1) I wouldn't be seeking out any of these items on my own to ship to the US (several of which are available in the US anyway) and (2) if a company offers free shipping as part of the (already substantial) total price, I'm actually subsidizing that cost regardless. As far as the contents of my box are concerned, I got 5 lotion/moisturizer/oil products in a single box. Where's the curation in that? And I got the plain version of the "ring," as my only jewelry piece, which added insult to injury. And are we really at a point already in this sub that footie socks are the best they can muster as the lone included fashion piece? For me the experience in the last 3 weeks has just plain been bad. I used the be one of the biggest cheerleaders for Oui Please but it's time we part ways. After being ignored on FB PMs and no response to internal or external CS emails, for 3 weeks, I have zero desire to deal with them (or attempt to) about making things right in terms of total comparative value. Regardless whether my box was missing something I'm sick of chasing after this company to get that which should have been included at the outset. I hate that it's come to this because this was my all time favorite sub (and I've tried them all in the last 3 years), but you know it's bad when your husband looks at the box and offers an unsolicited opinion of "that's it?" That pretty much summed up my impression as well. I even went 100% spoiler free so I and no preconceived notions about the contents and actually expected the same great quality as the previous boxes. That unfortunately left me extra disappointed when the intent was to prevent prejudging mine before it arrived.
> 
> I'm cheering myself up buying discounted Birchbox LE boxes using my saved points. I snagged the Vanity Affair, originally priced at $98 for only $39.


At least you got one jewelry piece I  got none.  I am about to cry when I see people got 2 pieces. My last box from then also had around a $200 dollar value.  My messages to them over the last 3 months have gone not answered too.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 20, 2015)

I've tried to stay positive. I love this sub, but reading this thread is depressing. My box arrives today &amp; I'm almost afraid to open it. I don't know what their vision is with box values. There is so much conflicting information from them. But, at the very least, boxes should be fairly even in value &amp; types of items. I have two girls &amp; always want to make sure when gifting them at Christmas &amp; since their birthdays are close, to get them different but comparable groups of items. I know I don't have to, but it's a gesture of kindness &amp; thoughtfulness. It's not that hard. This box seems less like a suprise &amp; more like a lottery. It's the box I look forward to the most &amp; I adore the items I've received &amp; swapped for, but this month just seems more off with the shipping &amp; box contents. I'm in a yearly &amp; I really want to have faith so I hope their system improves. Also, if the dates keep getting pushed back, how will that affect our yearly subs? Will we end up missing a box at the end?


----------



## aihutch (May 20, 2015)

I received the following response in regards to my missing item:

"Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We apologize that your experience has not been flawless and we would love to make it up to you!
We will be sending a gift your way! Please allow 2 weeks for delivery! Again we apologize! Merci!
 
Oui Please Team."
 
This sounds good, but someone posted on MSA they received the same response in regards to their Mother's Day box and have not heard anything since. I appreciate them reaching out, but if I don't hear anything before June 14 (next payment date) I will have to cancel.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 20, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I received the following response in regards to my missing item:
> 
> "Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We apologize that your experience has not been flawless and we would love to make it up to you!
> We will be sending a gift your way! Please allow 2 weeks for delivery! Again we apologize! Merci!
> ...


  Do  you write to them from there website??  I am just curious where you are writing to them that you get an actual answer.


----------



## aihutch (May 20, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Do  you write to them from there website??  I am just curious where you are writing to them that you get an actual answer.


I emailed them yesterday at [email protected]


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> I even went 100% spoiler free so I and no preconceived notions about the contents and actually expected the same great quality as the previous boxes. That unfortunately left me extra disappointed when the intent was to prevent prejudging mine before it arrived.


I prefer to go spoiler free, but in this case I was glad I didn't as I had very, very low expectations (and ended up coming out a little ahead - but not sure I would feel as great if I hadn't lowered expectations as much).  These "rings" are a bit bizarre. And yes, i did get excited by socks - haha.  Like I said, low expectations.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We apologize for this error in packaging and we will be sending a gift your way!

Your parcel is missing items. This is not a variation! Again we apologize! Please allow 2 weeks for delivery. Merci!

They wrote back to me... really happy they did...  lets see what happens.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We apologize for this error in packaging and we will be sending a gift your way!
> 
> Your parcel is missing items. This is not a variation! Again we apologize! Please allow 2 weeks for delivery. Merci!
> 
> They wrote back to me... really happy they did...  lets see what happens.


Yay!!!!

I knew that's what they'd say!

Hope it's an incredible package coming your way!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We apologize for this error in packaging and we will be sending a gift your way!
> 
> Your parcel is missing items. This is not a variation! Again we apologize! Please allow 2 weeks for delivery. Merci!
> 
> They wrote back to me... really happy they did...  lets see what happens.


Yay!!!!

I knew that's what they'd say!

Hope it's an incredible package coming your way!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 20, 2015)

I just got my box &amp; it is lovely. This, to me, is one of those subs that I can't truly appreciate until I have it in my hands. Although I prefer other home/accessory items to so many beauty products, the beauty products are amazingly beautiful &amp; different. I did get two jewelry items &amp; the socks, but if I only received beauty or hadn't gotten at least one high end item I would have been really sad. I can totally understand why some are upset. I hope that everyone with missing items gets responses &amp; a quick resolve!

I received:

Eloise Fiorentino Collier Dunes necklace (LOVE!)

Ozone socks (meh)

Tassia Canellis golden teal ring (too small for me, but really delicate &amp; beautiful)

Radiance Eilixer (excited for this)

Beauty Oil, soap, shampoo, foot cream &amp; lavender sachet (all pretty &amp; gifty items, but not anything I need)

Panier Hand cream (always appreciated)

Honey candy jar (really pretty &amp; fun. I'm currently off sugar, but I will keep these to enjoy later. Too yummy looking to gift)

I hope the next box is ready to ship in June &amp; gets us back on schedule. I hope they see how important this is for those with annual memberships.


----------



## Saffyra (May 20, 2015)

Okay, got my box.

My beauty oil leaked EVERYWHERE. The shampoo leaked, too. And my Tassia Canellis pouch was empty. Everything in my box was covered in some kind of good (oil or shampoo) and I had to wash everything off. Urgh.

Tassia Canellis (something but I dont know what)- $60

oliv Radiance Elixir- $50

oliv Beauty Oil- $35

La Fare Shampoo-$25

Succulent Foot Cream- $15

Coeur de Cigale Shower Gel-$25

Panier des sens Lemon Hand Cream- $15

Rose et Marius soap- $15

Lavender Sachet- $15

Honey Candy- $15

Sothy's Lipstick- $23

Value: $300  Still far below the $400. I did email them because of two damaged and one missing item. We will see what they say.

Just dug around hoping that whatever was in the pouch got lost but there's nothing. :*(


----------



## MET (May 20, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, got my box.
> 
> My beauty oil leaked EVERYWHERE. The shampoo leaked, too. And my Tassia Canellis pouch was empty. Everything in my box was covered in some kind of good (oil or shampoo) and I had to wash everything off. Urgh.


So sorry - hopefully they will respond with good results!

This box was such a miss for so many and then they just had odd things happen - leaking products and missing envelopes.  They clearly tried to rush the boxes once they cleared Customs.  I feel bad for them and for all of the people that were impacted but I still feel good about the company overall.


----------



## biki (May 20, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I received my box and my envelope is empty too. I checked all in it and in the box, no jewelry. I sent them a message. I did receive:
> 
> 1. Rose et Marius soap in the flowery fragrance (I received the basil sent in my Mother's Day box) - $15
> 
> ...


I recieved something similar and my envelope was empty too! Does anyone have any idea what's going on with that empty envelope? I'm really bummed.  The box arrived at my doorstep with no notice (I forgot when it was supposed to ship and been crazed at work so I didn't even think) so the no notice was a good thing, it was such a surprise! But then when I looked at the value, I'm so bummed. I have the annual too and it feels so sad right now.


----------



## biki (May 20, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We apologize for this error in packaging and we will be sending a gift your way!
> 
> Your parcel is missing items. This is not a variation! Again we apologize! Please allow 2 weeks for delivery. Merci!
> 
> They wrote back to me... really happy they did...  lets see what happens.


So glad they wrote back to you! Hopefully whatever they send you will make up for the disappointment.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 20, 2015)

I just got my box, and I really wish I hadn't read all the negative/frustrated comments before opening it. It is my first package:

Honey candy, tasty.

The tiny ring, not wearable.

Lavender sachet, good.

Pop up candle, good and fun.

Two mini soaps, good but it will be a while before I use them.

Vanilla cologne purse spray, surprisingly good.

Lavender hand cream, smells great, I didn't need it but I'll use it.

Foot cream, I don't know what I think about that yet.

Beauty oil, will need to check the ingredients, but it is certainly not an item I would have bought myself.

Beauty elixir, again I'll check the ingredients, but I'm not excited about it.

The fanciest eyeshadow I have ever owned. Now I just need an excuse to wear it.

Beige nail polish, sure why not, it's not a color I have.

Face cleanser, I'll need to check the ingredients but I like this.

So, I would have really liked to get a jewelry item- I really don't think that ring counts. But looking down at this box, trying to get everyone's comments out of my head, I'm really excited about quite a few of these items.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

@@Mopeysealion That's a really nice box!!!!!!

Oh and the beauty oil is also good for hair and body. I am going to try it as a hair mask before I shampoo.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 20, 2015)

Oh- it didn't save my last remarks. I was surprised by the item sizes- they seemed small for full size items. They certainly are bigger than Birchbox.


----------



## DianeER (May 20, 2015)

I tried the shampoo today. I have to say it was heavenly, unlike anything I've ever used before. 

I love the ring, and it does fit on my pinky, but it's very delicate (and I am not). If anyone is looking for one and would like to swap, send me a message.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 20, 2015)

I'm obsessed with these honey candies... Truly addicting!!


----------



## Andi B (May 20, 2015)

I love the candies too, and I just tried the beauty oil on my hair and the elixir /serum on my face tonight. I'll have to give it a few days to see if they will work for me long term, but my first impressions are pretty great! My skin is really glowing and my hair feels great! Both products seemed like they might be too heavy for me, but they really melted into my skin and hair very quickly without feeling greasy (after the first minute or two).


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

And to chime in w/ the product "love"....

the Sothy's orange lipstick is a color I have been searching for.

It is more of a peachy nude than an orange btw...it's very Bardot.

I am thrilled!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 21, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm obsessed with these honey candies... Truly addicting!!


seriously!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 21, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> I just got my box, and I really wish I hadn't read all the negative/frustrated comments before opening it. It is my first package:
> 
> Honey candy, tasty.
> 
> ...


I totally get that. I've already said how I feel about OuiPlease. They definitely have some improvement to do. I was so dreading opening my box &amp; I really wasn't excited about all the beauty, but as I went through it I just found myself in love with the box as a whole. I put some items up for swap, but I may end up keeping/using more of them. I really want to try the shampoo now! I think you really got a great box. You have some of the favorite items from previous boxes &amp; a lot of fun things to try!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 21, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, got my box.
> 
> My beauty oil leaked EVERYWHERE. The shampoo leaked, too. And my Tassia Canellis pouch was empty. Everything in my box was covered in some kind of good (oil or shampoo) and I had to wash everything off. Urgh.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened to you. It sounds like a few boxes had leak problems. My box came through ok, but I was really surprised to see the shampoo &amp; oils just tossed in my box with no protection. I would never ship liquids like that in with other items without a ziplock bag/secure bubble wrap. I hope Ouiplease is quick about replacing your damaged items.

On another note-my ring was tucked tightly into the corner of it's envelope. I didn't see it at first &amp; it didn't come out when I shook the package. I had to reach my finger in &amp; fish it out of the corner. Just a thought.


----------



## Saffyra (May 21, 2015)

I contacted them about my issues and they responded within hours. They didnt say my specific items would be replaced but only that "gifts would be sent" and I should expect them within two weeks.

I'm happy with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (May 22, 2015)

At the risk of annoying people who have not received their 1.3 box yet.... the theme/location for 1.4 has been announced: "Vol. 1.4 Escape to the French Riviera".

What sort of products do you think we can expect to see?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 23, 2015)

DianeER said:


> At the risk of annoying people who have not received their 1.3 box yet.... the theme/location for 1.4 has been announced: "Vol. 1.4 Escape to the French Riviera".
> 
> What sort of products do you think we can expect to see?


Cote d'Azur. Monte Carlo, Nice, Cannes, Cap d'Antibes and Saint-Tropez all are  part of the Riviera,  I was there for a month last summer and a few other times.  Beaches ,gambling, colorful dress ..  many people sunning.   Lots of perfume made in area and artists.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 23, 2015)

DianeER said:


> At the risk of annoying people who have not received their 1.3 box yet.... the theme/location for 1.4 has been announced: "Vol. 1.4 Escape to the French Riviera".
> 
> What sort of products do you think we can expect to see?


Sothys


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 23, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> Sothys


Meyssac France is NOT in  the French Riviera  I don't think they would put it in the box


----------



## aihutch (May 29, 2015)

I just received a shipping notice from FedEx and since the package is coming from Irving, TX, I'm assuming this is the gift they are sending to people to make up for missing items from the box. I don't have a delivery date yet, but it says it was picked up by FedEx. It is 0.6 lbs.


----------



## CocoRichelle (May 29, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I just received a shipping notice from FedEx and since the package is coming from Irving, TX, I'm assuming this is the gift they are sending to people to make up for missing items from the box. I don't have a delivery date yet, but it says it was picked up by FedEx. It is 0.6 lbs.


Me too! it didn't occur to me until I saw your message that it might be from them. Duh, Irving, TX... haha!

I really hope it is one of the bigger value items like the gold bracelet that was pictured in some boxes.

I would be really mad if they send me a $15 soap or something when they owed me at least $75 additional value.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2015)

Sounds like jewelry to me!


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 30, 2015)

This seems like a really tricky situation for ouiplease. On the one hand, they have subscribers who have strongly expressed dissatisfaction directly to them in a way Ouiplease acknowledges as legitimate enough to them to merit sending out an item to try to repair the situation. On the other hand, they have the rest of their subscriber base, who fall into two categories: happy subscribers, and unhappy subscribers who did not contact them. In addition, whatever they send out is an additional expense, both item and shipping wise. Unless they were waiting on an item that finally came in that was intended to be in the boxes of the slighted customers, the item cost needed to replace one to two hundred dollars worth of product to each slighted customer could be very substantial, assuming it actually did that. And, if they sent out a product that did do that only to the slighted customers who contacted them, and not all of the unhappy customers, anyone who came across the information that they did not receive that second product could feel slighted again. That could include both unhappy customers who have legitimite reason to feel slighted again, and happy customers who could potentially see something they now feel left out by not receiving, especially if it was an item not in their original box.

I'm hoping they were waiting on the geometric wallet mentioned but not pictured in the brochure.


----------



## Mopeysealion (May 30, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Meyssac France is NOT in  the French Riviera  I don't think they would put it in the box


They put it in the previous boxes, I see no reason why this box would be different.

It would be really wonderful if it was not so beauty heavy. Surely the cost of items that last are not so different than expensive beauty products? Even two food items instead of one would be an improvement.


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2015)

I have a shipment on my FedEx page, too. I'm really curious about it. Mine says .6lbs as well but not only was I missing a jewelry item of some type (empty envelope) but I also had a damaged beauty oil AND a ripped bag of lavender from the Mother's Day box that needed replacement.

So, hm. If this is just a blanket "hey we're sorry gift" I'm not going to be super thrilled. Especially if they ignore the issue with my Mother's Day box.

Of course, if its a glorious piece, I may have to eat my words.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 1, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> This seems like a really tricky situation for ouiplease. On the one hand, they have subscribers who have strongly expressed dissatisfaction directly to them in a way Ouiplease acknowledges as legitimate enough to them to merit sending out an item to try to repair the situation. On the other hand, they have the rest of their subscriber base, who fall into two categories: happy subscribers, and unhappy subscribers who did not contact them. In addition, whatever they send out is an additional expense, both item and shipping wise. Unless they were waiting on an item that finally came in that was intended to be in the boxes of the slighted customers, the item cost needed to replace one to two hundred dollars worth of product to each slighted customer could be very substantial, assuming it actually did that. And, if they sent out a product that did do that only to the slighted customers who contacted them, and not all of the unhappy customers, anyone who came across the information that they did not receive that second product could feel slighted again. That could include both unhappy customers who have legitimite reason to feel slighted again, and happy customers who could potentially see something they now feel left out by not receiving, especially if it was an item not in their original box.
> 
> I'm hoping they were waiting on the geometric wallet mentioned but not pictured in the brochure.


truly they should send an item to everyone - especially as it seemed like something was missing. I was fine with my box - didnt complain due to the value - but it certainly didnt meet the advertising. It will be annoying to see people who complained getting items from the perspective that I could have also taken them to their advertisement, but just didnt feel like I needed to do so.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 1, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> truly they should send an item to everyone - especially as it seemed like something was missing. I was fine with my box - didnt complain due to the value - but it certainly didnt meet the advertising. It will be annoying to see people who complained getting items from the perspective that I could have also taken them to their advertisement, but just didnt feel like I needed to do so.


 They need to send some people more than one item , My box value was 120 dollars . I got a shampoo conditioner and some creams. I didn't get any jewelry socks or anything else.  I deserve way more than someone who got 300 dollars worth of stuff.  I also got a box valued under 150 last time and didn't say anything to them. The people who got a jewelry item and complain bother me I was in tears all day and still upset. They wrote they would make this right and I still haven't heard from them. I will cancel if I get the same item as others who were just not happy.  I have a yearly sub and have been ripped off . They could be prosecuted for fraud with that they advertised . Some people got really lucky with them.   Myself my mom and sister all have yearly subs with them. We have all got horrible boxes. They have got better ones than I have. I am sure they have and will have a lot of chargebacks.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 1, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> They need to send some people more than one item , My box value was 120 dollars . I got a shampoo conditioner and some creams. I didn't get any jewelry socks or anything else.  I deserve way more than someone who got 300 dollars worth of stuff.  I also got a box valued under 150 last time and didn't say anything to them. The people who got a jewelry item and complain bother me I was in tears all day and still upset. They wrote they would make this right and I still haven't heard from them. I will cancel if I get the same item as others who were just not happy.  I have a yearly sub and have been ripped off . They could be prosecuted for fraud with that they advertised . Some people got really lucky with them.   Myself my mom and sister all have yearly subs with them. We have all got horrible boxes. They have got better ones than I have. I am sure they have and will have a lot of chargebacks.


totally agree in your case.  there are other cases where people complained just on value.  But you (and all of us know) that your box was missing items, as discussed.


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jun 2, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> truly they should send an item to everyone - especially as it seemed like something was missing. I was fine with my box - didnt complain due to the value - but it certainly didnt meet the advertising. It will be annoying to see people who complained getting items from the perspective that I could have also taken them to their advertisement, but just didnt feel like I needed to do so.


I would 100% agree that they should send something to everyone- an email explaining the situation. Their lack of proactive communication is odd, to say the least. As for an item, there were huge discrepancies in value and item selection. Some subscribers got two or three pieces of substantial jewelry, socks, a good range of the Provence creams and beauty oils, the candy, and the lavender. Other subscribers got an empty envelope, beauty creams and oils, candy, lavender, and some Sothys makeup. There is one subscriber here who is particularly unhappy with her box selection, which was clearly way off in items included. I really wish this box just picked the items and gave the same thing to everyone. Is there anyone who wouldn't prefer that?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 2, 2015)

Variations always cause unhappiness. In my opinion its best for a subscription box to avoid them just because of inevitable comparisons. And with OuiPlease, the value variations are sometimes quite large. 

I'm guessing that OuiPlease will soon go to a quarterly rather than bi-monthly approach. I'm guessing she can't source enough fast enough. 

Personally, I love OuiPlease and what she's doing. The concept is great. However, I wish there were no variations (although it makes for great swaps) and I wish they'd been more forthcoming about the delays with the April box.  They could easily have done what Kloverbox did and just warned people there were going to be hiccups but they were working hard to minimize them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Variations always cause unhappiness. In my opinion its best for a subscription box to avoid them just because of inevitable comparisons. And with OuiPlease, the value variations are sometimes quite large.
> 
> I'm guessing that OuiPlease will soon go to a quarterly rather than bi-monthly approach. I'm guessing she can't source enough fast enough.
> 
> Personally, I love OuiPlease and what she's doing. The concept is great. However, I wish there were no variations (although it makes for great swaps) and I wish they'd been more forthcoming about the delays with the April box.  They could easily have done what Kloverbox did and just warned people there were going to be hiccups but they were working hard to minimize them.


 I don't mind the variation I mind that some people get a  125 dollar box and other get a 400 dollar one.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not regretting my annual sub yet, but I still have real concerns. As much as I love this sub, and I do love it sooo much, I am always holding my breath with a little dread before I open my boxes. I am not excited when it comes; I am afraid of being disappointed. Lucky for me, I have been happy with all of my boxes even though they don't quite meet the "$400" mark, but the boxes that some of you have gotten are just unacceptable comparisons. I do like the variations because it makes for more possibilities &amp; does make swapping exciting, but the variations really should be comparable in genre &amp; quality/value to be fair. I don't want to dread opening up each box, I want to be excited, knowing that no matter my variation, it will be special &amp; of the same value &amp; care as everyone else's. If they are putting $100 jewelry pieces in, then everyone should get $100 jewelry. Same with handbags, if they put them in everyone should get a variation of an equal value handbag. The beauty, home &amp; epicure items should also be comparable &amp; the same number. At least then swapping is possible &amp; fair &amp; everyone feels special. I just adore this box &amp; I hope it improves in consistency. The quality &amp; type of items has been fantastic in my opinion. I am even ok if some months the boxes are more valuable than others, as long as they are equal &amp; a good value &amp; the advertising matches the product. And, I hope they don't pull a Nina &amp; start pushing back ship dates every month. Unlike Quarterly where they charge when they ship, us annual prepaid subscribers were promised 6 boxes out of our lump payment. They will either need to extend subs or step it up &amp; catch up to the original set schedule. Also, what's up with the boutique? If we can't order most of the items, what is the point of suppliers partnering to get in the box? First they completely backed out on our promised annual sub discount program, but you can't even buy the items you missed out on. I don't get it, don't they want more business/money? They don't even have to stock all the items. I wouldn't mind a longer shipping time &amp; higher shipping cost to be able to buy some stuff outright.


----------



## aihutch (Jun 3, 2015)

I received my package today. They sent a tassia canellis sliding knot ring and I really like it, but I could see where it wouldn't fit most people and how it could get lost! I have bony fingers so it goes all the way on. They also sent me another hand cream, but in the lavender scent, another Rose et Marius soap and another sachet. Because of the Mother's Day box I now have 3 sachets and 3 soaps, haha. I'm going to give them one more chance because they did send out the replacement and in the time frame stated and did give extras, I don't care if I already have them, still a nice gesture and I can never have enough soaps. I agree with what everyone is saying, they need to either stop the variations (I'm more for this, can't stop that box envy - that's one of the reasons I like Box of Style and Popsugar) or make sure the value is the same for everyone. Like another poster said, maybe they should go quarterly.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 3, 2015)

I received the package today to make up for my missing jewelry. In it was another package of honey candy, another lavender sachet, another hand creme, and a gold chain (substancial weight, not the thin chain of the rings some people received). I think if I can find a nice charm for the chain, I can make it work. And I do appreciate them sending this to make up for the item loss.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 4, 2015)

I still  have no info  on my replacement items nor have they answered my email


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a tracking number with shipment info but there's no actual package. It's like what they did with the April boxes. Made a number but didn't ship for ages. The email says "allow two weeks for delivery" and it's been 16 days since then.

I'm sure they'll be sending something but it's annoying to have to wait so long for it. And if it's a bunch of little things like soap and honey candy (which I already got)... &gt;:|


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 7, 2015)

And, they are supposed to ship the French Riviera box this month, but they haven't said if they actually will. I hope so.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 7, 2015)

Still  nothing about my replacement  box.  I am really upset and they don't answer email. So sorry  I trusted them and  got a yearly sub


----------



## MET (Jun 7, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Still  nothing about my replacement  box.  I am really upset and they don't answer email. So sorry  I trusted them and  got a yearly sub


That is ridiculous and empathize with your service (or lack of).  This happened to me with PopSugar and I would write an email a day about a missing box -- I never received a response but eventually received the missing box.   My only advise is to keep contacting them.


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jun 7, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> And, they are supposed to ship the French Riviera box this month, but they haven't said if they actually will. I hope so.


I saw them post somewhere that it is shipping in July, which I assume means August.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 8, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> I saw them post somewhere that it is shipping in July, which I assume means August.


 They are supposed to ship a box in june


----------



## aihutch (Jun 8, 2015)

I emailed them yesterday and they said they will be shipping 1.4 at the end of July. I was hoping for June too. Guess since they sent 1.3 late, that threw the shipping months off.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I emailed them yesterday and they said they will be shipping 1.4 at the end of July. I was hoping for June too. Guess since they sent 1.3 late, that threw the shipping months off.


  How did you get them to answer you.  I email them daily and get nothing. Both on the website and facebook. They owe me half a box.  They should ship nothing more until they either refund or send people what they owe them


----------



## aihutch (Jun 9, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> How did you get them to answer you.  I email them daily and get nothing. Both on the website and facebook. They owe me half a box.  They should ship nothing more until they either refund or send people what they owe them


I emailed [email protected] - they really need to be better about answering everyone. It looks like some people get responses and others nothing, like their messages went into a black hole.


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Jun 9, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I emailed them yesterday and they said they will be shipping 1.4 at the end of July. I was hoping for June too. Guess since they sent 1.3 late, that threw the shipping months off.


I wonder if the later shipment date means that the annual subscribers will get one less box?


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jun 10, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> How did you get them to answer you. I email them daily and get nothing. Both on the website and facebook. They owe me half a box. They should ship nothing more until they either refund or send people what they owe them


Sparklesgirl you emailed them that your box was very incomplete, and they replied that your box was in fact incomplete, and not a variation, and they would be shipping you replacement items. While some people have received their replacement items, many have not, and it hasn't been that long, so I'm not sure what you expect contacting them daily would accomplish. They know you're unhappy, and they said they would try to fix it. If someone were to read this thread and not realize how large a quantity of the unhappy posts were from you they may get a skewed impression of how people feel about ouiplease. There are unhappy people, but also happy. Even if it will take longer to get my boxes, and the value of my boxes is lower than others/ what is advertised, I find it fun to get authentic French items. With how unhappy you are, you might find a chargeback to be in your best interest, both so you don't feel like you didn't get what you paid for and so your stress about the box goes down. Boxes are not a necessity, they are supposed to be fun. I truly hope you are able to find a box that you have a better experience with if Ouiplease isn't able to resolve your problem in the time allotment you are comfortable with.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> Sparklesgirl you emailed them that your box was very incomplete, and they replied that your box was in fact incomplete, and not a variation, and they would be shipping you replacement items. While some people have received their replacement items, many have not, and it hasn't been that long, so I'm not sure what you expect contacting them daily would accomplish. They know you're unhappy, and they said they would try to fix it. If someone were to read this thread and not realize how large a quantity of the unhappy posts were from you they may get a skewed impression of how people feel about ouiplease. There are unhappy people, but also happy. Even if it will take longer to get my boxes, and the value of my boxes is lower than others/ what is advertised, I find it fun to get authentic French items. With how unhappy you are, you might find a chargeback to be in your best interest, both so you don't feel like you didn't get what you paid for and so your stress about the box goes down. Boxes are not a necessity, they are supposed to be fun. I truly hope you are able to find a box that you have a better experience with if Ouiplease isn't able to resolve your problem in the time allotment you are comfortable with.


  There were 100s of unhappy people on the facebook page. Most people are unhappy look in msa  too.  They  deleted all the posts 100s of them. That's how sleezy they are. I don't know if you work for them or what. Trust me most people are unhappy with them. Most people are concerned that they are not keeping on schedule sending boxes too.  I also find them not answering very upsetting so do many others you don't see the posts they are deleted on facebook by them


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

I also feel like a number of people have been disappointed with OuiPlease's service lately.  I was actually just thinking to myself that I was glad I didn't get hooked in when everyone on here was going crazy for it.  It makes me so sad when some of these "too good to be true" subs everyone was really excited about start having problems (Social bliss and Little Lace Box also come to mind).  It seems like a really hard market to continue to be successful in if you don't have major connections or a big name to back you up.  I really hope OuiPlease turns things around though, because I get the feeling that when it's good, it's SO GOOD.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 17, 2015)

Would somebody like my Cannelis Tassle Chain Ring?

I have worn it on my pinky a couple of times since getting it because that's the only finger it will fit on. But it keeps falling off and has become more of a nuisance than anything.

I figure I can just fold it up in a piece of paper and send it in an envelope. US only, please. First to ask will get it. Recommended for girls with teeny tiny fingers.

***I have a taker- Ring is gone!***


----------



## DianeER (Jun 18, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I emailed them yesterday and they said they will be shipping 1.4 at the end of July. I was hoping for June too. Guess since they sent 1.3 late, that threw the shipping months off.


They answered a question on their Facebook page this week saying that 1.4 boxes would be shipping starting July 15. I hope there's no further delay this time; if shipping 2 weeks into July means no confusion and hassles with customs (if that's what the problem was last time), I'm OK with that. Maybe August will get back on schedule (or they'll decide to move to quarterly boxes rather than every other month).


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2015)

I haven't heard anything on my replacement items. I emailed several days ago asking if they had an update but still no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was so optimistic but now...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I haven't heard anything on my replacement items. I emailed several days ago asking if they had an update but still no response  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was so optimistic but now...


 My replacement has not been sent either plus no answer to email its not just you I know a few others too.


----------



## emf999 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think I need to stick up for sparklesgirl a little.  While some people are very happy with their boxes, based on MSA comments, it sounds like there are a LOT of unhappy campers for 1.3.  Like sparklesgirl, I was unhappy with my box and received a really nice email apologizing and offering me a "gift" to make it up for it.  Well, four weeks later, I haven't received a thing and my (very polite) follow-up emails have gone unanswered.  Meanwhile, my payment for 1.4 has been made on schedule but it appears that the June box will not be sent out on schedule, instead it sounds like I will have to wait almost two months after making my payment for my box.  Something smells off about all of this and unless 1.4 is spectacular, I for one will be cancelling.


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jun 18, 2015)

I just got my email that they are sending my replacement item. The package is 1 pound. I wonder why it would weigh so much?

Just to be clear, I don't think ouiplease is a sparkly perfect company, and I don't work for them. In order to get them to send me a replacement I got a response to my first email, and to get a follow up with a shipping tracking number I had to email them three times before they responded that they are shipping the item to me, and gave me a tracking number. I got my first box (1.3) a month late, and it was beauty heavy when I had expected a wider range of items. I did enjoy the box, I think it is high quality, and I want more! Whether or not I will stay subscribed with their inconsistencies and poor communication is yet to be seen. I do stand by my original comment. This is my one pricey box, and if stops being fun I will stop unsubscribe. Though if they turn out to be a quarterly sub I might have awhile before I can do so!


----------



## emf999 (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh good!  I am glad you are getting your replacement item mopeysealion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Some of the items in 1.3 were fabulous but so beauty-centric and every time I look at my teeny tiny tassia caneliss ear-rings I just shake my head.  I cannot even open the back to try on a three year-old (I still think they will be too small) without destroying the ear rings.  Roll on 1.4!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 19, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> I just got my box, and I really wish I hadn't read all the negative/frustrated comments before opening it. It is my first package:
> 
> Honey candy, tasty.
> 
> ...


  Sounds like you got a full box of great items  that are close to the value of the box. You got items from the first box my guess is that you are not a yearly subscriber.  I got less than half the items you got . Why would they be sending you a replacement item. It seems you got what you paid for. Not   around  $130  total that I and some other got.   I would have been happy with this box as would many others.   What did you need replaced?


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 19, 2015)

Sparklesgirl- I don't think it is your place to say whether or not she deserves a replacement. No offense. It's fine that you are upset with your order. We all understand that.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 19, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Sparklesgirl- I don't think it is your place to say whether or not she deserves a replacement. No offense. It's fine that you are upset with your order. We all understand th


   Its also not her place to bash me for saying they don't respond to my emails.  I am making a observation ( which is allowed) That her box seemed great to me


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Let's keep this topic on Ouiplease please. No personal attacks. Hope the people who are getting replacements get them ASAP and hope the next box ships without problems. I wanted to subscribe to this service because I love French skin care and anything French but there seems to be too much variation from box to box. Hope they make the value/items more consistent within the boxes. I'm rooting for your all who have this subscription and hope the problems get sorted out ASAP.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 23, 2015)

think this company needs to focus on getting boxes out - and of advertised value. they seemed to be so focused on acquiring new customers that so much has slipped. I didnt bother to write to them since my box was fairly ok.  but they need to focus on current customers now. then all this back and forth on threads would go away (and they wouldn't have to delete comments on FB). their product and service would speak for itself. here's hoping 1.4 is fantastic!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 23, 2015)

Letter in our inbox. It's a start.


----------



## DianeER (Jun 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Letter in our inbox. It's a start.


Hmm, I'm an annual subscriber and did not get this email. I went to my OuiPlease account and entered my email in the subscription box just in case, and got an error message (something about an invalid mailchimp list).


----------



## biki (Jun 23, 2015)

Just got the email too.  Hopefully this means good things.

I'm an annual subscriber too DianeER, did you log into the account or sign into the newsletter section? If the newsletter section it'll probably mean it's a duplicate email address, meaning they may have gone into your junk box.


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm an annual subscriber and haven't received an email. Can anyone post the contents here? Thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 24, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> I'm an annual subscriber and haven't received an email. Can anyone post the contents here? Thanks!


i did - earlier in the thread


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jun 24, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> i did - earlier in the thread


Ah- attachments don't email. Thanks for posting it. I tried to sign up for the newsletter, but it didn't work, so I'll have to keep trying!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 24, 2015)

mopeysealion said:


> Ah- attachments don't email. Thanks for posting it. I tried to sign up for the newsletter, but it didn't work, so I'll have to keep trying!


I can't copy/paste it as it's an image that they sent. If you scroll up on the site, it's only a couple of messages above.


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jun 24, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I can't copy/paste it as it's an image that they sent. If you scroll up on the site, it's only a couple of messages above.


I've seen it now- I looked as soon as you let me know it was a picture. I'm hopeful the next box is awesome! It's interesting that they exclude home items on their box description- those are my favorite type of item.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 24, 2015)

They changed the language of the value as well (it used to always say at least $400 value - which is what we all signed up based upon for annual subscriptions). 

OuiPlease Vol. 1.4: “Escape to the French Riviera” *is valued at least Twice the Price per parcel*.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 24, 2015)

That's 



boxesandboxes said:


> They changed the language of the value as well (it used to always say at least $400 value - which is what we all signed up based upon for annual subscriptions).
> 
> OuiPlease Vol. 1.4: “Escape to the French Riviera” *is valued at least Twice the Price per parcel*.


Wow that's kind of bogus and not at all what they promised their customers.


----------



## MET (Jun 24, 2015)

That spoiler did not help me - I have no clue.  I very well may have to take a survey of ideas tomorrow at work (I work for a French company with tons of expats).


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

Hm.

Im annual and I got that letter. I didn't see the transparency I was looking for.

Still no word on replacements for me and it's been over a month since they were promised to me "in two weeks."

I am still hoping they manage to figure themselves out but dropping the value like that isn't going to make me resubscribe.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, I got a response today.

My "gift" was sent but lost by the shipping company. I'll be sent another "gift." I don't want a gift. I want my items replaced.

I want to reply back and say that if their shipping company is losing this many things, they need a new shipping company.

But of course the shipping company did not lose the "gift" because they never had it. I can see right on my FedEx account that the label was created but there was never an actual package received. 

OuiPlease, what happened to transparency?? Please don't lie to me. I'm a grown woman and I've never been an idiot.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 26, 2015)

There are a few spoilers on MSA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jun 29, 2015)

Been reading these forums for a while but this is my first post. Hi everyone!

I too was sent an undervalued box, my first box. I emailed them and they promised to send a gift. I received an alert from fed ex that a package was on the way and checked it. It was from Oui Please but they never sent me any sort of shipping noticed. It eventually got lost in the mail. I contacted fed ex and they couldn't find it and adviced I contact the company. I contacted them twice with no response. Waited a couple more days then finally disputed the charge.

Of course the very next day Oui Please contacted me to let me know that they would send a gift but could not offer refunds. It was a generic response as if they didn't even read my emails. They never answered any questions about the package that was lost or aknowledged they had sent one.

I had asked them about the lost package and told them I wanted a prorated refund as they had not delivered what they promised and since they were now advertising that the boxes would be twice the value as the cost rather than 400$ I was concerned what that meant. With the 20% discount when I bought a year subscription I was concerned that that would give them an excuse to send only around 175$ worth of items. I also told them that we were advertised to receive a box bi-monthly and that hasn't happened. Here is part of their response I thought everyone would be interested in.

"The parcels are being advertised as twice as much as a single parcel with no discount. The price of a single parcel is $175.

Twice this much is $350. However we will still get as close to $400 as possible. The boxes are Bi-Monthly. The Vol 1.3 was the May box. This did go out in June but this will not delay the Vol 1.4 shipment. Shipping for Volume 1.4 Escape To the French Riviera will begin in Mid-July and continue till the end of July."


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 30, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> Been reading these forums for a while but this is my first post. Hi everyone!
> 
> I too was sent an undervalued box, my first box. I emailed them and they promised to send a gift. I received an alert from fed ex that a package was on the way and checked it. It was from Oui Please but they never sent me any sort of shipping noticed. It eventually got lost in the mail. I contacted fed ex and they couldn't find it and adviced I contact the company. I contacted them twice with no response. Waited a couple more days then finally disputed the charge.
> 
> ...


I actually sent them a very similar email that you did. Basically threatening a charge back due to false advertising, and asking for a prorated refund.

And it seems that I got the exact same response that you did.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2015)

Interesting.

Technically, the current box should ship the last day of June and arrive in July (if the past is anything to go by). So it's not on time. It's late. And I'm pretty sure the 1.3 was the April box (it was supposed to ship last day of April). 

However it does feel like they lost a month in there and are waffling their dates around.

I think the people who have the most to be upset about are the people who bought Annual subscriptions when the promised value was $400. Not that monthly subscribers shouldn't be upset (they should) but they can stop subscribing whereas the yearly folks are stuck.

I feel like they need to offer some sort of compensation or gift to the yearly people who bought six boxes under the impression they would be worth $400 only to find out afterwards that only one or two of the six will be worth what was promised when they signed up. Especially since they also fell through on their discount for yearly members in the shop. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 30, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Technically, the current box should ship the last day of June and arrive in July (if the past is anything to go by). So it's not on time. It's late. And I'm pretty sure the 1.3 was the April box (it was supposed to ship last day of April).
> 
> ...


 I am a yearly subscriber and do feel really misled . All my attempts to communicate with them have led nowhere. I have also requested to get out of my yearly sub at a prorated amount and got no answer to that either.   When you sign up for something its a legally binding contract on their part. If they do not hold up their end of the deal they are in default of the initial agreement.   They have been send all kinds of letters regarding this from myself and others I know.  None have been replied to over the last month or so.   I have no idea what will happen with this box or if they will be able to even complete the year I signed up for. I have got 2 boxes so far.  Each with a retail value of   125-150  area.  They have  really soured me to ever trusting a sub that is new and buying a yearly sub.  I hope they make up for all of this but  I am not so optimistic.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2015)

I think that Annual Subscribers would have grounds for a chargeback via credit card companies. Depending on the contents of this next box and whether or not I ever receive my replacement items, I'm considering it. I hate to give up on them because the whole idea is pretty amazing but... I also don't like to be taken advantage of.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 30, 2015)

My friend tried to do a charge back because she wanted to cancel her annual sub,  She claimed they did not send what they promised.  The credit card company contacted ouiplease and they sent shipping info saying they sent the correct amount of items. When they actually provide shipping info it may be hard to dispute the value if they claim they sent  more than they did.   That's why I feel I cannot do a charge back they will just claim they sent what I ordered even though they did not. It is my fault for being stupid enough to trust them. I learned my lesson. Hope I get my  4 more boxes because I only got 2 so far.  I wouldn't be surprised if they went out of business.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 30, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> My friend tried to do a charge back because she wanted to cancel her annual sub,  She claimed they did not send what they promised.  The credit card company contacted ouiplease and they sent shipping info saying they sent the correct amount of items. When they actually provide shipping info it may be hard to dispute the value if they claim they sent  more than they did.   That's why I feel I cannot do a charge back they will just claim they sent what I ordered even though they did not. It is my fault for being stupid enough to trust them. I learned my lesson. Hope I get my  4 more boxes because I only got 2 so far.  I wouldn't be surprised if they went out of business.


people should use this thread - it proves none of us got the value promised. not that I am bothering with values (unless this next box goes horribly awry).


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 30, 2015)

Sparklesgirl is correct. Because they can prove that they shipped us the products that they consider correct, we are not able to do a charge back. I threatened it knowing that, hoping they would have the decency to issue a refund. But we do not have grounds for a charge back .


----------



## emf999 (Jun 30, 2015)

I cannot believe they are using the "lost in the mail" excuse again. Strike that. Yet again.

I received an email saying I'd get shipping notice today for my "gift" but nothing yet. They have until tomorrow morning and then after the June/July box that's it from me; I'm out.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2015)

A shipping notice shouldn't constitute a validation that the correct products were sent. (I'm not saying it doesn't since I know nothing about chargebacks). Because what if they sent you the package but inside was someone elses order? It's not proof that you received the right thing although it is proof that you were sent something.

In sparklesgirls case, she has PROOF via email that she didn't receive what she should have. Would that help if she wanted to get her money back? I mean, they admitted they didn't send her everything.

I'm not really considering doing it or anything (yet) and I used Amex (they're pretty awesome when it comes to stuff like this) so I'm not super concerned (yet). The July box might make me consider it. We'll see.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 7, 2015)

Just got a shipping notice (for real) It's still .6lbs though :\


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Just got a shipping notice (for real) It's still .6lbs though :\


did you request something extra? it doesnt sound like it would be july.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 7, 2015)

This is for my replacement items because I had an empty jewelry packet and my beauty oil spilled on literally everything in the box.

I wish it was for the next box!


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jul 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Just got a shipping notice (for real) It's still .6lbs though :\


 I've seen people post that they either got a .6 pound replacement shipment or a 1 pound, so I wonder if your replacement items will be similar to what was in other .6 packages? 
I decided long ago that I thought the next box would ship in August, since their last box shipped in May, and I'd rather be pleasantly surprised than disappointed. I also am assuming that Sothys will be included, since it was in all of their previous boxes, but it would also be a pleasant surprise if they left it out.

I don't follow currency trends, but I wonder if the cost of the dollar versus euro changed in the dollars favor since they first started? That would effect pricing.


----------



## emf999 (Jul 8, 2015)

Out of the blue I received a package yesterday with some repeats from the 1.3 box (soap, elixir, hand cream and foot cream).  I'm done.


----------



## jiblet (Jul 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> people should use this thread - it proves none of us got the value promised. not that I am bothering with values (unless this next box goes horribly awry).


I have to chime in here. I was the MOST excited for this sub and the two themes I recieved were nice but I felt like I was always missing the one really neat thing they were offering. I thought Ok this time I got the lesser box I will get the really fun box next time but no I didn't. I felt like everyone was getting the cool stuff and I was getting left overs. I started as a seasonal subscriber and after the first box decided to make it a yearly but when I got the second box I had enough of feeling slighted. It's the truth I felt really just overlooked buy Oui Please and so I cancelled. They tried to tell me that yearly subscribers cannot unsub but I explained to them that I was a monthly subscriber and had recieved two boxes. The next box would have been summer so no merchandise had been sent plus there was nothing on the web site about no cancellations. They did refund my yearly sub charge which was greatly appreciated. The French theme is wonderful I just feel like Oui Please is having a rough start. I will check back in with them perhaps another time.


----------



## Amy Cipolla Barnes (Jul 8, 2015)

Out of the blue, I got a plain mailer with a hot pink clutch with the chain. I got the blue version in my first box. I had messaged them after the last box about the missing "ring". They told me they were sending a replacement item--the clutch was it. I think one of the better replacements but odd. If anyone is looking for the elusive Hediard caramels, the Trader Joe caramels are a close match. I put them in my empty tin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 8, 2015)

man, i don't think people want to hear that.  those of us who actually got that piece of metal will never wear it - and would rather have that. LOL.


----------



## Amy Cipolla Barnes (Jul 8, 2015)

My box was also worth about $200 so maybe the replacement item reflected that. Very light box in terms of items.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 10, 2015)

I've seen about a dozen possible spoilers for this box, and got a correspondence from OuiPlease customer service (responding to my email) reassuring me that 1.4 would be much better for everyone. I am really looking forward to this box!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 11, 2015)

amygcb said:


> Out of the blue, I got a plain mailer with a hot pink clutch with the chain. I got the blue version in my first box. I had messaged them after the last box about the missing "ring". They told me they were sending a replacement item--the clutch was it. I think one of the better replacements but odd. If anyone is looking for the elusive Hediard caramels, the Trader Joe caramels are a close match. I put them in my empty tin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


please tell me that it was .6lbs.... &gt;.&lt;

Mine will be here on Monday. I've never gotten a clutch (and some people have gotten two already!) and I want one sooo bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 14, 2015)

Finally got a replacement. I am happy with what I got so I will drop my dispute. I feel bad for the people that hardly got a replacement. I got hand soap, satchel of lavender, foot cream, and a bracelet. The bracelet is valued at 40$....although I wouldn't sell it for more than 10$. Either way they sent me decent replacements and I hope the next box is much better. These last couple months haven't been good to me with subscription boxes. I got the cfda box and this one of course. Also subscribe to marvel collector corps and never got my June box or and correspondence from them. On top of that they are selling their "exclusive" boxes that a lot of subscribers never received at comic con!!!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 14, 2015)

I meant to provide a link of the replacement bracelet. http://ouiplease.com/product/bracelet-austral-silver/


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2015)

i got my replacement. It was unfortunately not equal to what was missing from my box and didn't address the issue with my mothers day box. So I wrote them an email discussing the issue, the fact that I'm an annual subscriber and subscribed when the boxes were listed as $400 and my last box didn't even crack $300.

I just received a fedex notice that another shipment is on it's way to me but have not yet heard back via response to my email. Either way, I'm glad that they addressed my problem quickly this time around. I just was so disappointed when I opened that mailer and saw more soap.

I'm pretty sure that it's NOT the box because it's listed as only 1lb. Although the boxes are supposed to ship out tomorrow. It would go a long way with me if they sent something to get my box value up to at least close $400.

Since I am subscribed for a year, I really hope this was just a bump in the road and it's smooth sailing from here on out.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 15, 2015)

All the spoilers I've seen on their Facebook page and Instagram lead me to believe that 1.4 could be great boxes. Fingers crossed and hoping they ship soon....


----------



## MET (Jul 15, 2015)

I received an updated invoice notification (I have the annual plan) and this only happens when they are getting ready to ship  :sunshine:


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 15, 2015)

MET said:


> I received an updated invoice notification (I have the annual plan) and this only happens when they are getting ready to ship :sunshine:


Me too! I hope it's way better than last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (Jul 15, 2015)

Me three! Fingers crossed virtually, I'm thinking this could be a very, very good box.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone actually shipped yet?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 20, 2015)

ha! that's a great question.... and one where the answer is that it doesnt seem like they shipped on the 15th like we had been told on their FB last month. wasn't holding my breath either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 20, 2015)

Just saw their updates from July 18th and it sounds like they will be shipping this week.



OuiPlease We won't be shipping over the weekend, looking to next week. Stay tuned! We will post just as soon as the boxes are off. We are just excited as you are smile emoticon
July 18 at 7:01am


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 21, 2015)

MET said:


> Just saw their updates from July 18th and it sounds like they will be shipping this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the company where "next week" we will launch our store... became almost 2 months later.  Again, expectations are low for me that they will execute when they say...barring some other catastrophe in some 3rd party being at fault for something...


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 21, 2015)

SSDM(onth)


----------



## MET (Jul 21, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> This is the company where "next week" we will launch our store... became almost 2 months later.  Again, expectations are low for me that they will execute when they say...barring some other catastrophe in some 3rd party being at fault for something...


Absolutely - my philosophy with this box is I'll get it when I get it.


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 22, 2015)

MET said:


> Absolutely - my philosophy with this box is I'll get it when I get it.


Hahaha with that philosophy at least it works out to be a true "surprise" which I guess is half the point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glass half full status...


----------



## kdtx (Jul 22, 2015)

All the FB questions about shipping with replies that shipping will happen this week are deleted. I did get an email showing a label was created but I'm not holding my breath. This is my first and last box with them. I'm sad as it has such potential.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 22, 2015)

kdtx said:


> All the FB questions about shipping with replies that shipping will happen this week are deleted. I did get an email showing a label was created but I'm not holding my breath. This is my first and last box with them. I'm sad as it has such potential.


  When they delete questions I find that very sleazy and low.   If they didn't do that I would have way more respect for them. They deleted every question I ever put on facebook . I may add without answering anything


----------



## Stella Bella (Jul 22, 2015)

I guess they have started shipping the next ouiplease box because I just received a fedex shipment notification today (box is in fedex's possession). Weight is listed at 7lbs and expected delivery date this Friday. Yay!


----------



## MET (Jul 22, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I guess they have started shipping the next ouiplease box because I just received a fedex shipment notification today (box is in fedex's possession). Weight is listed at 7lbs and expected delivery date this Friday. Yay!


Very exciting - my boxes are scheduled for delivery on Monday.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 22, 2015)

Aaarrrrgggghhhh! No shipping email, nothing in my FedEx tracker. Pout.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 23, 2015)

Just got tracking email...can't be found yet in fed ex system though.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jul 23, 2015)

Got my FedEx tracking and my box has been picked up! Really excited for this one!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 23, 2015)

yay. happy to see all this activity. this has got to be a great box. just have a feeling.  they committed to work through the issues.   so it will be good. (just putting it in the universe).


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 23, 2015)

Mine was picked up


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 23, 2015)

Woot! Picked up! Please don't fail me this time OuiPlease!


----------



## penny13 (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't believe we might get spoilers tomorrow - something tells me that if OuiPlease doesn't make up for their previous shenanigans, we might have a riot on our hands...(and I'll be there with my pitchfork to join!)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 23, 2015)

anyone other than me not have shipping


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 24, 2015)

Mine appeared on my FedEx account. I didn't get a Ouiplease email.


----------



## aniadania (Jul 24, 2015)

Spoilers on instagram. And on a msa treatm


----------



## aniadania (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry, on MSA comments.


----------



## MET (Jul 24, 2015)

Below is one of the instagram links.  It looks like a nice box but based on comments we may have a wide variation again.   http://iconosquare.com/p/1035605211067623676_1823353753


----------



## aihutch (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow, they gave her 3 different creams, I don't need that many and hope I don't get them. If my calculations are correct that box does not hit $300 (most stores had their prices online except the coasters and nougat which I estimated). When they say double the value, I wonder what number they are going by, the annual amount, month to month or one time box? I know to some people value isn't important, but when a company promises something, I expect them to deliver, especially when we are all getting different items. Also, if I'm looking at the right place, the coaster company is located in Dallas, TX and seems to have nothing to do with France. Maybe I missed something, but aren't the items supposed to be from France?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 24, 2015)

spoilers mean nothing to me usually the spoilers I have seen have had almost nothing that I get in my box.. I guess I am the only one with no shipping yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got my shipping box will be here next Wednesday...  Very happy will post contents when it comes


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 24, 2015)

these guys are still a hot mess. they can't fix things in their system. you're fine if you keep your address and shipping and credit card all the same from the first order.  But if you have any changes - at all - months upon months upon months of them telling you it will be fix... to no avail. month after month.  i sort of can't wait for my annual to be done. it's not worth the headache. no matter what these boxes contain.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 24, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Wow, they gave her 3 different creams, I don't need that many and hope I don't get them. If my calculations are correct that box does not hit $300 (most stores had their prices online except the coasters and nougat which I estimated). When they say double the value, I wonder what number they are going by, the annual amount, month to month or one time box? I know to some people value isn't important, but when a company promises something, I expect them to deliver, especially when we are all getting different items. Also, if I'm looking at the right place, the coaster company is located in Dallas, TX and seems to have nothing to do with France. Maybe I missed something, but aren't the items supposed to be from France?


 The coasters are  made by 2 non French girls who live in Dallas.  I personally don't think there art is very good.  Strange I thought the box was things from france too


----------



## LindaF (Jul 24, 2015)

My box arrived today. It was really nice. There were 11 items and in the bottom of the box (between the small oui black box and large black packing box was a packing slip showing a breakdown of my items with the retail total of $425.00 which was a nice touch. I received the following items:

Lulu en Provence clutch-$40.00

Betchy Sketch coasters-$20.00

La Fare 1979 lavender Flower Jar-$20.00

Kingies life is Beautiful tshirt-$40.00

Nougat bar-$20.00

Sothys cellu-guard-$40.00

Pier Auge body moisturizer-$80.00

Graine de Pastel Baume de cocagne-$50.00

Graine de Pastel hand cream-$30.00

Objets obscurs Palma Taupe bracelet-$50.00

Doux Me rose mist-$35.00


----------



## LindaF (Jul 24, 2015)

The candy is gone already because that's the first thing hubby grabbed!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 25, 2015)

thanks for the pics!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## penny13 (Jul 25, 2015)

I am not sure about that shirt...but am sure I would like it more if it were in French. =/


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 26, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> The coasters are  made by 2 non French girls who live in Dallas.  I personally don't think there art is very good.  Strange I thought the box was things from france too


it was supposed to be provence this time right? im sorry, am i the only one that just isnt getting excietd about this one anymore? the point isnt to just be somewhat satisfied, i thought the point was excitement not dread. i rather go to france and save my money then have department store creams and candies sent on repeat. why do i feel so alone saying that haha.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 26, 2015)

vegmakeup4life said:


> it was supposed to be provence this time right? im sorry, am i the only one that just isnt getting excietd about this one anymore? the point isnt to just be somewhat satisfied, i thought the point was excitement not dread. i rather go to france and save my money then have department store creams and candies sent on repeat. why do i feel so alone saying that haha.


The theme this time is Escape to the French Riviera, which I'm not sure I'm feeling yet. I guess I'll try and not judge until I get the box and booklet. But yeah, I feel you on the slight dread...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 26, 2015)

My family is from france.  I have lived there  and know the country well.  I go there often and my parents have a second home there  in south france.  I personally don't think the items match exactly the area. Some items are from that area and some are not. However I do feel that most items I get are nice quality. I just wish I got  more than 150 dollar  retail value.   I am excited my next box will be here this week.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> My family is from france.  I have lived there  and know the country well.  I go there often and my parents have a second home there  in south france.  I personally don't think the items match exactly the area. Some items are from that area and some are not. However I do feel that most items I get are nice quality. I just wish I got  more than 150 dollar  retail value.   I am excited my next box will be here this week.


@ ooh sounds wonderful! I'd love to go to France. It's one of the countries I never got to go to even when I still lived in Finland. I love France and the food and the culture in general. Not to even mentioning the French beauty products. France sounds like beauty heaven to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## aniadania (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone else without tracking number?


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Jul 27, 2015)

vegmakeup4life said:


> it was supposed to be provence this time right? im sorry, am i the only one that just isnt getting excietd about this one anymore? the point isnt to just be somewhat satisfied, i thought the point was excitement not dread. i rather go to france and save my money then have department store creams and candies sent on repeat. why do i feel so alone saying that haha.


Same here, I am french and this box is all over the place. The french Riviera topic is not really there, more just french products in general. And it wouldn't have been very hard to do, so many products in each region... and adding something made in the US is just bad for a box that claims to be international.

Last box was Provence and this one French Riviera, very similar area so expect similar items, which is not very exciting either. For example, La Fare, well we had that in the last box and seems to be in this one too, it is from Provence, "Lulu" as well. Kingies is from Paris and so is Sothys and Doux me, Pier Auge is from central France. Graine de Pastel is south in general. Objets obscurs is a designer but nothing to do with Riviera.

They are all over the place, I am still not over all the lies from the last box, between lost items, then customs, then sent, then not sent...It is just plain bad customer service.

I have no problems with a french box, it is nice to get items from home but honesty is key.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 27, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Anyone else without tracking number?


they don't reply to emails... missing tracking too


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 27, 2015)

I got an email from my fedex tracking-- mine is due to arrive Wednesday-- I still haven't received tracking from Ouiplease... Thinking about it, I don't think I received a tracking email from them last time either.

I'm staying hopeful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry @@Shauna999 - hopefully it will be worth the wait!

I received both of my boxes and while the creams are similar a few of the "larger" items are different - I think that they take into consideration that it's two boxes and probably vary them.  Box 1 included a tote and Box 2 had a beach towel and enamel ring.

Some quick pictures


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 27, 2015)

Love the tote.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks @@MET!! I hope you like your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love all your pictures... I really hope I get that beach towel... So Cute!!!


----------



## MET (Jul 27, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Thanks @@MET!! I hope you like your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love all your pictures... I really hope I get that beach towel... So Cute!!!


I've been very lucky with this subscription and always love my boxes - I also have so many women in the family that I get to share all the products with.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 27, 2015)

My box was delivered today, now all I have to do is get home from the east coast tonight and open it!


----------



## emf999 (Jul 27, 2015)

This stupid box is going to drive me crazy. After all of the (and I'm being kind) miscommunications and lost packages from the last box, the confusion continues. I did receive an email last week but according to Fedex tracking, it has not yet been dispatched. Seriously? I'm sure too that once it arrives that I'll be scratching my head wondering what I dropped $150 on. Next time I'll just set fire to my money. Might be more productive.

On that subject, did anyone notice that the box is timed to arrive just before or just after the next monthly subscription payment is due?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 27, 2015)

My box will be here on Wednesday.. I am so hoping for that tote. I don't mind all the creams and lotions at all since I used them .


----------



## CocoRichelle (Jul 27, 2015)

My box arrived... 




(blog rink removed)


Betchy Sketch – Coasters ($20)
Objets Obscurs – Bracelet Ksena Crochet Rouge (Not Listed in Magazine – $50 in Packing Slip)
Graine De Pastel – Baume De Cocagne ($50)
Graine De Pastel – Hand Cream ($30)
Pier Auge – Body Caresse Agrume ($80)
Doux Me – Rose Mist ($35)
Kingies – Life Is Beautiful T-Shirt ($40)
Little Marcel – Simia Beach Towel ($45)
La Fare 1789 – Lavender Flower Jar ($20)
Lulu en Provence – Cappuccino Clutch ($40)
Confiserie Stanislas – Nougat Lemon ($20)
Total: $430

OuiPlease simply lies on their product prices. Everything is way inflated. I calculated it to be more like $330, but I'd say it's way less than that even.

Slap in the face to say those coasters are $20. Ridiculous.

Wish I had gotten the tote... love the towel. T-Shirt is too small and.. has a stain.

Sigh... gotta contact them again.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 28, 2015)

My box was waiting for me when I got home from my cross-country flight last night. I got the same items, so far as I can tell, as Wendy whose photo is posted on MSA, except my clutch is cappuccino colored. I like the bracelet, it's delicate but not dainty if that makes sense. I will use all these products and although the t-shirt is a size M and would probably fit a 10-year-old (e.g. not me), and although I probably would have preferred the hair scarf or beach bag, I'm fine with it. It's not a $425 value as their invoice claims, but it's worth more to me than what I paid, and I'm excited to try some of the new items, especially the sun cream, as I live in the desert near Las Vegas.

(Did anyone get anything other than the lemon nougat candy? And is anyone looking for this lovely t-shirt in size "M"?)

EDIT: Forgot to mention, in the booklet there was a 20% off coupon for Pier Auge products purchased through Amazon, good through Oct. 15. I just tested it out and it works.


Betchy Sketch – Coasters ($20)
Shake Your Bow-Tie - Shell Bracelet ($50)
Graine De Pastel – Baume De Cocagne ($50)
Graine De Pastel – Hand Cream ($30)
Pier Auge – Body Caresse Agrume ($80)
Doux Me – Rose Mist ($35)
Kingies – Life Is Beautiful T-Shirt, size "M" ($40)
Sothys - Suncare Cellu-Guard ($40)
La Fare 1789 – Lavender Flower Jar ($20)
Lulu en Provence – Cappuccino Clutch ($40)
Confiserie Stanislas – Nougat Lemon ($20)
Invoice value = $425


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2015)

@@DianeER Thanks for posting pics.

I actually really like that bracelet!

I got a pink enamel hair clip instead,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 28, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@DianeER Thanks for posting pics.
> 
> I actually really like that bracelet!
> 
> I got a pink enamel hair clip instead,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really hope that you liked everything else (and maybe can use the hair clip)!

I have tried both of the Graine de Pastel creams and think that they are wonderful - my skin feels so smooth and I like the scent too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2015)

MET said:


> I really hope that you liked everything else (and maybe can use the hair clip)!


I actually could really use a hair clip...

Pink is just not a color for me though.

Everything else was nice though. However 3 creams was a bit excessive. 4 if you count the hand creme!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 28, 2015)

Dangit! My box needs to get a move on! I'm excited to see my variations.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow, it took a whole week for them to pickup my box.  They originally had it schedule delivery for today but now it looks like Friday.  Crossing my fingers it gets here on Friday and that I love all the items in it.


----------



## aihutch (Jul 28, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> Wow, it took a whole week for them to pickup my box. They originally had it schedule delivery for today but now it looks like Friday. Crossing my fingers it gets here on Friday and that I love all the items in it.


Similar for me. Labeled created last Thursday with a delivery date of today. Just started moving and delivery is now Friday.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 28, 2015)

I am supposed to get mine tomorrow but it is still in the left Texas status and I live in WA state. If it doesn't make any new progress today then it will most likely be delayed.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 28, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> I am supposed to get mine tomorrow but it is still in the left Texas status and I live in WA state. If it doesn't make any new progress today then it will most likely be delayed.


Hey, mine too! I bet ours are on the same truck. Or however that works. I have my doubts about getting mine tomorrow, too. 

Edit to Add: Mine just hit Troutdale, OR. Maybe we *will* get it tmw!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 28, 2015)

I love everything I want my box now !!!  Cannot wait  it will be here tomorrow


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 29, 2015)

LindaF said:


> My box arrived today. It was really nice. There were 11 items and in the bottom of the box (between the small oui black box and large black packing box was a packing slip showing a breakdown of my items with the retail total of $425.00 which was a nice touch. I received the following items:
> 
> Lulu en Provence clutch-$40.00
> 
> ...


my box just arrived I am very happy with it . It is the exact box that is listed here.. Hope everyone else loves their boxes too !!


----------



## aniadania (Jul 29, 2015)

Here are my earrings from objets obscurs. I am happy with my box, I love those high quality creams and nougat was so tasty! I feel I've got my money worth. I am a bit jealous I didn't get towel, but that's the charm of variations


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2015)

anyone have measurements on the towel?


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 29, 2015)

Here is my box. I am way happier this month than last. Although I would have much rather had a different jewelry piece. Shirt doesn't fit, but might if I lose some weight.

Edited to attach file that didn't work last time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 29, 2015)

I really hope they put the tote on the site for sale . I want it so much I will definitely buy it.    Looks like they made the boxes more even in value this time .  I am so excited to try everything in my box.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 29, 2015)

My nougat was creme brulee and once I tried it.

nothing else in the box mattered.

Seriously it is THAT good.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 29, 2015)

Lulu en Provence clutch-$40.00
Betchy Sketch coasters-$20.00 ( yeah, right!! These are barely made of paper!!)
La Fare 1979 lavender Flower Jar-$20.00
Kingies life is Beautiful tshirt-$40.00
Nougat bar-$20.00
Sothys cellu-guard-$40.00
Pier Auge body moisturizer-$80.00
Graine de Pastel Baume de cocagne-$50.00 (hah, the website says its $33)
Graine de Pastel hand cream-$30.00 (aaaand again, the official website says it's $14)
Little Woman Paris Enamel ring (in a square slate grey)-$50.00
Doux Me orange mist-$35.00

I got the shirt in a Medium but it is definitely French-sized and quite small. I normally wear a small and this fits but gives me crazy mashed uni-boob. So it really doesn't fit. Maybe I should up my size to a Large?!

Also I got the macaron nougat... o.m.g.  nomnomnom


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 29, 2015)

They really should include more food items lol


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 29, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> They really should include more food items lol


Agree! Those caramels and now this nougat stuff? DELICIOUS!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2015)

Seriously! every single food item. caramels. the lemon drops. these nougats (creme brûlée - yum!).  

Both my boxes came - I got one of each of the set of earrings shown for Ladies &amp; Bees (H21, H19) - otherwise the boxes were identical.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 29, 2015)

Wore the bracelet today and it grew on me. It looks cute on and "pops up" in areas.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 29, 2015)

I got the norm stuff - I did get the towel which is super cute &amp; the ladies bees earrings H-19. The t shirt is super small &amp; went to my mom pronto ... Can't win em all but I'm happy!! &amp; please note that I did get the nougat &amp; it's not in the pic bc I devoured it immediately upon opening... 0 self control.. Lol!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 30, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I got the norm stuff - I did get the towel which is super cute &amp; the ladies bees earrings H-19. The t shirt is super small &amp; went to my mom pronto ... Can't win em all but I'm happy!! &amp; please note that I did get the nougat &amp; it's not in the pic bc I devoured it immediately upon opening... 0 self control.. Lol!!


that looks pretty nice. i had pretty much way too many lotions, etc. it was ok. got the too small t-shirt. rest too heavy on products. but it is fine.  not over the moon. Just riding out my subscription.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> that looks pretty nice. i had pretty much way too many lotions, etc. it was ok. got the too small t-shirt. rest too heavy on products. but it is fine. not over the moon. Just riding out my subscription.


I feel the same way. I knew signing up for a year was a gamble but we live &amp; we learn. I'm past the point of being excited about this sub but I do continue to come across items that I do like from it. So it's not a total win (like Rachel Zoe) but it's not a total loss either. Do you know if we have to cancel our sub so it doesn't auto renew??


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 30, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I feel the same way. I knew signing up for a year was a gamble but we live &amp; we learn. I'm past the point of being excited about this sub but I do continue to come across items that I do like from it. So it's not a total win (like Rachel Zoe) but it's not a total loss either. Do you know if we have to cancel our sub so it doesn't auto renew??


I cancelled. definitely want to cancel before it auto-renews. it's a mess getting tracking though. but it was always a mess getting tracking.


----------



## emf999 (Jul 31, 2015)

I've been really critical of this sub but gosh darn it, my box arrived first thing this morning and despite unwrapping with a sense of dread, I love it. I'd already cancelled so that it didn't auto renew but this box is worth the $150 I had shelled out. If a good promo code comes out I might even resub (hmm let me sleep on that) Received shirt in L, Little Woman enamel earrings and Lulu en Provence clutch plus all the other products and nougat. Coasters are a joke for $20 but I'm otherwise (for the first time in 3 boxes) happy. Wow!


----------



## aihutch (Jul 31, 2015)

I received my box and I'm disappointed. That t-shirt is too small, went to my cousin. My bracelet from Objets Obscures isn't listed in the magazine and is way cheaper in value. The say the box is worth $415 but I came up with $253. I have attached pics of my list and bracelet.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 31, 2015)

@@emf999 Promo code OUIESCAPE was still working last I checked for 20% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Barbie Allen (Aug 2, 2015)

I finally got a great box! I was starting to think that they didn't exist!

I got the tee shirt, a make up bag, a beach bag, honey comb earrings, a bunch of creams, the coasters, the nougat, etc. My total retail value according to their book was over $500.00.

I am finally ready to quit my witching about Oui Please. I hope that they were able to make amends with the rest of the customers who received less than stellar boxes the last few months.

https://instagram.com/p/50_MI9IwqR/?taken-by=barbeequeue


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 3, 2015)

seems like the beach bag was an extra that only some got.  others got sunscreen instead.  nice that you got it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 3, 2015)

The beach bag IMO was the nicest item in the box. I did not get it though. Hope I luck out next time with jewelry or the nicer items. I did like my box this month though.


----------



## MET (Aug 3, 2015)

beachbaby30 said:


> The beach bag IMO was the nicest item in the box. I did not get it though. Hope I luck out next time with jewelry or the nicer items. I did like my box this month though.


It really is my favorite oui please item (besides the scarf) - I received the olive/khaki combination which will work well into the Fall.  The striped one is beautiful and the blue listed in the magazine is stunning - I would definitely buy another one if they list it in their store.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 3, 2015)

Me too I would buy it. I am hoping they list it in the store.  Love that bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Aug 4, 2015)

So wanted to give everyone a heads up that Oui Please is doing a contest of Instagram, twitter and facebook for box reveal photos. hashtag is #iloveouiplease. Top three get a best of Oui Please box. Oo la la! Who doesn't love free stuff!!


----------



## Mopeysealion (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for posting their box pics so I can live vicariously through you! I opted out of getting this box because I'm moving, so it is nice to see what it included.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a year sub &amp; I'm not sure if I'll renew because it is just so expensive (compared to Zoe &amp; Popsugar LE's), but this is consistently one of my favorite subs. I got the usual creams, a Sothys tanning lotion SPF, lemon nougat (apparently not as good as others, it was ok), the Lulu clutch, objets heart &amp; bow bracelet, t-shirt (def on the small side. I cut out the top neck band and it fits much better across the chest. Also changed my size from M to L). I might swap a few items, but I love my box over all. The face balm is an amazing night treatment &amp; I adore the rose mist. The little booklet is always one of my favorite items, but I'm a magazine junkie. I also agree that the coasters were a joke. My business cards are made of thicker card stock. Cute, though.

Although I love my boxes, there have been so many issues with the company itself that I don't think I can trust another year purchase up front &amp; the monthly sub price is super steep! I have no idea what to do.


----------



## MET (Aug 6, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Although I love my boxes, there have been so many issues with the company itself that I don't think I can trust another year purchase up front &amp; the monthly sub price is super steep! I have no idea what to do.


  
On the plus side you should have 2 more boxes to go before you need to decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   If they offer a great discount around Black Friday I will renew for sure. For me with the discount it is really worth it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 6, 2015)

MET said:


> On the plus side you should have 2 more boxes to go before you need to decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   If they offer a great discount around Black Friday I will renew for sure. For me with the discount it is really worth it.


I actually have 3 left! : ) I didn't commit a year until after I received my first box. If they do another 20% off code when it's time to renew, I will be very tempted...


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 9, 2015)

The website has been down for a couple of days. Has anyone tried to contact them yet?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 9, 2015)

That's weird that their website is down. Looks like they are still posting on Facebook though.


----------



## DianeER (Aug 10, 2015)

I wrote to their customer service email asking about the website and received this reply.



> Bonjour Diane,
> 
> 
> Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We are currently undergoing a website makeover. We will let you know as soon as it is available again. Merci.
> ...


----------



## MET (Aug 10, 2015)

I just received their email newsletter and they have changed their url to www.ouipleasebox.com - the site is now live again.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2015)

Sheesh. it's an interesting concept that they changed the site name and the other side isn't redirecting.

Ok, so this made me look into the company a little more again.  The company is called My French Connection, LLC - they trademarked 1) Oui Please and 2) Be Frnch

Both original sites are down (but the redirect above works).   This Facebook page shows consultancy company:   https://www.facebook.com/BeFrnch

Ok, so wondering what is up w/ this...


----------



## aihutch (Aug 14, 2015)

Is it me or does this seem like the same people behind Oui Please: http://elladalane.com/


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Aug 14, 2015)

looks like the same thing to me


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 14, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Is it me or does this seem like the same people behind Oui Please: http://elladalane.com/


Oddly enough... though it looks very similar, it was registered in 2013 and found a few names associated with it (both german and london ties too): Werner Kaltofen and Stavros Prodromou

Their Facebook page is very new. 

And the address was changed in July to some fake address that you can buy: http://www.prime-secretarial.co.uk/streetaddress.html

2015-07-07 delete address 43 PORTMAN SQUARE LONDON ENGLAND W1H 6HN 2015-07-07 insert address DALTON HOUSE 60 WINDSOR AVENUE LONDON SW19 2RR


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 15, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Oddly enough... though it looks very similar, it was registered in 2013 and found a few names associated with it (both german and london ties too): Werner Kaltofen and Stavros Prodromou
> 
> Their Facebook page is very new.
> 
> ...


I love love the way you sleuth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 15, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I love love the way you sleuth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At the same time, if anyone is game, there's a discount until Monday. 

Boxes ship last week of September. Limited Edition. 20% Off Till The 17th of August. Use Coupon 'giasou' at checkout: http://elladalane.com


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2015)

Hm.

So are we thinking all this is normal? or shady? I thought the OuiPlease was a lady in texas! Although I suppose she could live there and somewhere else.

And that ellada lane is definitely by the same people. Otherwise I could sense lawsuits for the identicalness.


----------



## MET (Aug 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Hm.
> 
> So are we thinking all this is normal? or shady? I thought the OuiPlease was a lady in texas! Although I suppose she could live there and somewhere else.
> 
> And that ellada lane is definitely by the same people. Otherwise I could sense lawsuits for the identicalness.


I thing they are different because of shipping locations and all of the payment options (if it were the same they would probably be identical for OP).  With that said it is the exact same concept and website design.  As for the company in Texas, they were pretty much attributed to this box on pages 1 and 2 of this post.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 15, 2015)

I opened a dedicated topic for this box in case you all what to continue discussing the box there. If you want to continue discussing the topic over there it's up to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137830-ellada-lane-greek-box/


----------



## DianeER (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm looking to buy one of the Sophy's sun creams from the 1.4 box, if you would like to sell yours please contact me.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 17, 2015)

oh, what?! Apparently I just won a contest on Instagram by OuiPlease! I won a "best of" box!

I'm dying to know what's in it! And when they'll send it. Or when they'll respond and tell me how to claim my prize and and and.... Even though they drive me nuts sometimes, they do send really fun products. I wonder if I beg for Hediard caramels or more not-lemon nougat, if they'll let me have some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Aug 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> oh, what?! Apparently I just won a contest on Instagram by OuiPlease! I won a "best of" box!
> 
> I'm dying to know what's in it! And when they'll send it. Or when they'll respond and tell me how to claim my prize and and and.... Even though they drive me nuts sometimes, they do send really fun products. I wonder if I beg for Hediard caramels or more not-lemon nougat, if they'll let me have some  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I saw that on Facebook, congratulations!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Congrats @@Saffyra! So cool!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> oh, what?! Apparently I just won a contest on Instagram by OuiPlease! I won a "best of" box!
> 
> I'm dying to know what's in it! And when they'll send it. Or when they'll respond and tell me how to claim my prize and and and.... Even though they drive me nuts sometimes, they do send really fun products. I wonder if I beg for Hediard caramels or more not-lemon nougat, if they'll let me have some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations! I won the Twitter contest! I hope they do put caramels in. Those were definitely awesome!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> oh, what?! Apparently I just won a contest on Instagram by OuiPlease! I won a "best of" box!
> 
> I'm dying to know what's in it! And when they'll send it. Or when they'll respond and tell me how to claim my prize and and and.... Even though they drive me nuts sometimes, they do send really fun products. I wonder if I beg for Hediard caramels or more not-lemon nougat, if they'll let me have some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





QuixoticGirly said:


> Congratulations! I won the Twitter contest! I hope they do put caramels in. Those were definitely awesome!


Congrats ladies!  So great to hear this.  Yes, go for the food if you have an option!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2015)

@@QuixoticGirly OHHH FUN!! We will have to compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Did you get any information about how to claim it? I asked on Instagram and they said Check Your Inbox.  But how do they know who I am?! 

Edit: Derp. They DM'd me on Instagram. Which I didn't realize was even a thing. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@QuixoticGirly OHHH FUN!! We will have to compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you get any information about how to claim it? I asked on Instagram and they said Check Your Inbox. But how do they know who I am?!
> 
> Edit: Derp. They DM'd me on Instagram. Which I didn't realize was even a thing. &gt;.&lt;


That's how they contacted me too - private mssg on Twitter. We will for sure need to compare! I wonder if they are all the same.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2015)

guys, where are we on shipping next box?  we are so off track,  Vol 1 was Dec. the rest was as it was supposed to be:  Volume 2 Feb.  Volume 3 April.  Volume 4 June.  Volume 5 should have been august. Volume 6 would have been Oct.   So far, we got up to Volume 4.  When does 5 come out?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2015)

I feel like except for the first box (december), the boxes have shipped the last week (even the last day) of the month it's supposed to ship.


----------



## MET (Aug 21, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> guys, where are we on shipping next box?  we are so off track,  Vol 1 was Dec. the rest was as it was supposed to be:  Volume 2 Feb.  Volume 3 April.  Volume 4 June.  Volume 5 should have been august. Volume 6 would have been Oct.   So far, we got up to Volume 4.  When does 5 come out?


We have to be a month off, right?  We just received the last box at the end of July so I was anticipating the next one in September.  September is going to be a fun month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 23, 2015)

I thought they had said (although that doesn't mean much, haha!) that the late shipping wasn't going to affect the next box. 

If it doesn't, then my guess is it should ship the last day of August. But since I think that might have been wishful thinking on their part, my next guess is it ships the last day of September and they are just a month off forever now.

I bet they go to quarterly soon. Id be okay with that.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 29, 2015)

The made a post on Facebook on the 24th that boxes would go out next month. Also there are some spoilers on MSA today and it says everyone would get a bracelet that was shown in the spoilers. OuiPlease was on MSA replying to people's posts.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 30, 2015)

I've followed this box for a long while without signing up, but I finally decided to sign up for the next one. I'd like to try some French bath/body products and would have been happy with the last box. I also want one of the boxes everything comes in; it looks really nice.

I almost never like the clothing or scarves they send, but it would give me something to swap with on MSA. A lot of the jewellery looks cute but kind of cheaply made, like it won't last long. I'd be happy with a candle, a pouch/clutch or maybe one of the notebooks in the spoiler. 

I doubt I will stay subscribed though, as I don't like feeling box envy.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 2, 2015)

They just posted on MSA about a new box called Luxe Provence:

The Products: “Each season, we curate a surprise selection of luxury objects, lifestyle and beauty products, and exclusive collaborations delivered to your door from Provence.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/09/new-subscription-box-luxe-provence-box-coupon-code.html


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 2, 2015)

aihutch said:


> They just posted on MSA about a new box called Luxe Provence:
> 
> The Products: “Each season, we curate a surprise selection of luxury objects, lifestyle and beauty products, and exclusive collaborations delivered to your door from Provence.
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/09/new-subscription-box-luxe-provence-box-coupon-code.html


Thanks for the info @@aihutch! I just opened a topic about it. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137954-new-luxe-provence-box/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone hear anything more about shipping? They might really need to step up their game w/ this other box in town.  The other box is actually located in France.  Whereas, Ouiplease is Dallas based.


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 3, 2015)

I really really hope this other box results in OP upping their game.  I think a little competition is healthy and benefits us.  I do enjoy OP but I want them to over deliver and under promise for once!  Please give us more stuff that is included in the brochure.  It is hard to browse through the brochure and think someone out there (maybe just that one out of thousands of surbscribers) are enjoying their coveted item while you're holding onto a flimsy thin "ring".  I have a year long sub so I do have ulterior motives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 15, 2015)

shouldn't the box be shipping around now?? anyone know


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 15, 2015)

I was "charged" on the 6th (I have a yearly) and was hoping we would receive shipping info already but nada so far.  Hope someone else has better news.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 15, 2015)

I just got a renewal order email.


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 15, 2015)

I have received 3 of the low value boxes. I no longer look forward to this sub, just riding out the year and fully regretting the purchase. I wish I could say differently, but I no longer hope for a "good" box. Can't wait for my box if face oils and various body creams....


----------



## DianeER (Sep 15, 2015)

I got *2* order email notices roday, but I only have 1 subscription. Hmmmm..


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 15, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I got *2* order email notices roday, but I only have 1 subscription. Hmmmm..


Same here.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 15, 2015)

and I have 2 but never got any notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 15, 2015)

So disappointing. We are already behind a box.  If the original schedule stuck, we would have had 1.5 end of August (1.1 Dec, 1.2 Feb, 1.3 April, 1.4 June, 1.5 August).  Instead we have 1.5 coming in October per Facebook response.

&gt;&gt;they will be shipping at the beginning of October. We will be sending out a newsletter soon to keep everyone in the know!&gt;&gt;

I definitely hope they are using this time to secure additional products (and not all beauty, lotions, etc).


----------



## DianeER (Sep 16, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I got *2* order email notices roday, but I only have 1 subscription. Hmmmm..


I heard from OuiPlease CS today, they sent 2 notices, one for vol. 1.5 and one for vol. 1.6 (!!).


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 16, 2015)

Hm...I hope they make each box special and not just lump them together by shipping quickly and closely so we associate the seperate boxes as one giant "great" box.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 16, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I heard from OuiPlease CS today, they sent 2 notices, one for vol. 1.5 and one for vol. 1.6 (!!).


Wait... does that mean they're shipping both at once? Or charging for both or or or or!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2015)

does anyone know the theme for 1.6??


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2015)

i don't want both at once. it would be product overload.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I heard from OuiPlease CS today, they sent 2 notices, one for vol. 1.5 and one for vol. 1.6 (!!).


maybe they meant that they are communicating about both in the upcoming letter?  did they specify what they meant by "notices"?  shipping? or updating us on status? Curious.  Thanks for sharing info...


----------



## DianeER (Sep 17, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> maybe they meant that they are communicating about both in the upcoming letter? did they specify what they meant by "notices"? shipping? or updating us on status? Curious. Thanks for sharing info...


Looks as if the second order email is maybe them getting their regularity act in order? This was not the upcoming letter they mentioned elsewhere.

"You do have 2 orders processing. Order #aaaa is for your Vol 1.5 Parcel. Order #xxxx is your order for Vol 1.6. Your account will begin processing again every other month on the 15th. Order #xxxx will be placed on hold until Vol 1.5 has been shipped."


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Looks as if the second order email is maybe them getting their regularity act in order? This was not the upcoming letter they mentioned elsewhere.
> 
> "You do have 2 orders processing. Order #aaaa is for your Vol 1.5 Parcel. Order #xxxx is your order for Vol 1.6. Your account will begin processing again every other month on the 15th. Order #xxxx will be placed on hold until Vol 1.5 has been shipped."


thanks. yeah, that's not a lot of clarity from them now is it.  guess they are afraid of offering shipping timeframes since they don't seem to be able to meet them.  but this vague info from them is even more confusing


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hopefully this means we get 1 shipment in Oct &amp; 1 in November-- I can't imagine that they have the man power to prep double boxes &amp; ship both in October.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 17, 2015)

Meanwhile I haven't gotten this email which makes a little worried. Also they have been posting and tagging some very pretty things on Facebook which I just figure as them showing me all the things I won't get in my box. Sigh.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Hopefully this means we get 1 shipment in Oct &amp; 1 in November-- I can't imagine that they have the man power to prep double boxes &amp; ship both in October.


Agree. I think they are going to tell us that 1.5 will ship in Oct (as per Facebook).  And that they will give estimated dates for 1.6. I'm sure it will be 1.5-2 months later (maybe catch up a bit).


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, if 1.6 does end up shipping in December, it better be holiday-tastic!

And they seriously need to just go quarterly. As much as I love the bi-monthly boxes, I think it would be a better choice for them to keep up with.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 17, 2015)

I just want my yearly sub to end so I can forget this nightmare


----------



## penny13 (Sep 17, 2015)

I just want one item I'm excited about. Just one. Finally.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 17, 2015)

Ugh. They told me the next box 1.5 would be shipping in sept. Which would keep them at a month off. It if ships in October were are two months behind. I am hoping we get 1.6 VERY shortly after to get back on the normal schedule.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 18, 2015)

I can't keep up with what is going on with them. My next charge is 10/14 - no way will they be charging me for 2 boxes without having sent one of them. If I don't have 1.5 before then, I'm canceling. Was already going to do it if I received another box where items were either missing or damaged. Will be keeping an eye on the Luxe Provence box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 18, 2015)

This is my first box, but I'm nervous about being billed for the second before receiving the first. If I like it, I might sign up for a year if they have a coupon around Black Friday. But lately they have a lot of competition!


----------



## DianeER (Sep 18, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> This is my first box, but I'm nervous about being billed for the second before receiving the first. If I like it, I might sign up for a year if they have a coupon around Black Friday. But lately they have a lot of competition!


I'm not sure they billed everyone, I have an annual subscription which might be why I got 2 notices.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 18, 2015)

Hm. I have an annual and I didn't get any notices... :\


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2015)

Shipping in early October. We are officially officially behind.

And everyone will receive



Spoiler



a bracelet and a perfume


----------



## DianeER (Sep 26, 2015)

Their recent Instagram pictures tagged for this parcel include 2 scarves, glitter sugar, and tea ("coming soon to a OuiPlease box near you"). We'll know soon (unless things get stuck in Customs again, yuck).


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 27, 2015)

I have loved this box from the beginning, but the delayed shipping and constant changing promises make it hard to think about signing up for another year, esp since they are two months behind now. I feel like I HAVE to cancel just to make sure I won't be charged for another year before all six of my yearly sub boxes have shipped. I thought they would have caught up by now, but instead they are lagging further &amp; further behind. Same reason I quit Nina, (delayed shipping &amp; she's moving way too far away from the original fashion box that was promised).

I guess I'm down to Rachel Zoe (awesome, on time &amp; have you all seen her new show? Brilliant.) &amp; Popsugar. I love my Popsugar, esp the limited boxes &amp; they are pretty reliable.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 5, 2015)

o.m.g. I really want to be a cheerleader for this box.  They have introduced me to so many nice brands. But their communication and execution and timing just pains me.  WHEN is it shipping????


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok. looks like this brand will be in some boxes: Rubi &amp; Cube. There's also possibly Sencha &amp; Bourbon (maybe the scarf?) for some boxes.  Oy. I don't want to wait any longer.  It already takes a week or so to ship.  From when?

EDIT: Concept Provence is definitely in there. there is an image on their website promoting ouiplease http://www.conceptprovence.com/eshop/en/)


----------



## MET (Oct 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 05 Oct 2015 - 8:13 PM, said.m.g. I really want to be a cheerleader for this box.  They have introduced me to so many nice brands. But their communication and execution and timing just pains me.  WHEN is it shipping????


Completely agree! According to FB - they will let us know about shipping soon.  It will be worth the wait if I get one of those gorgeous scarves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 6, 2015)

has anyone from MUT gotten a diamond in the PopUp candle? I havent lit mine yet.  Looks like 1 in 2013 on their website. :/

http://popupwinners.tumblr.com/post/62156536672/few-weeks-ago-charlotte-bought-a-popup-candle


----------



## Cupcakes (Oct 6, 2015)

@@boxesandboxes No diamond in the candle for me.  It's probably like winning the lotto!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 6, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> @@boxesandboxes No diamond in the candle for me.  It's probably like winning the lotto!


totally. mine was called "forrest lump" so didnt exactly call for me to burn it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 6, 2015)

Haha! That name was so awful I didn't want to burn mine either. But for the diamond, I couldn't resist. Turned out my husband loved the smell so it worked out. No diamond though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Oct 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Haha! That name was so awful I didn't want to burn mine either. But for the diamond, I couldn't resist. Turned out my husband loved the smell so it worked out. No diamond though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had the same scent and ended up liking it, but no diamond neither. I kept looking hoping I missed it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcakes (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah that scent was not my favorite but I burned it in case my diamond baby was waiting for me at the bottom.  No diamonds were found.  Hopefully we all have better results next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 6, 2015)

Their website is referencing a "holiday box" for "christmas" but can't tell if that is 1.6 (new name) or if it is a one-off like the random "mother's day box"... the communication drives me nuts.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 7, 2015)

They posted an update about 1.5 on Facebook:

Bonjour OuiPleasers,

We wanted to send out a quick update on shipping - everyone, including us, is on the edge of their seat for parcel Vol.1.5! At the moment, we have a few items stuck in customs. Some products like cosmetics and epicure are a bit more monitored when it comes to trans-continental shipping.

As soon as these products are released, which should be shortly, we will be able to arrange and ship your parcels. In our continued effort to be transparent with our valued customers, rest assured that we will send an additional message as soon as we receive the products and get the ball rolling on shipping. Thank you in advance for being so understanding and patient. As they say, good things come to those who wait!

Bisous, bisous,

OuiPlease Team


----------



## MET (Oct 7, 2015)

Sigh to their latest update.   Just send me a scarf and call it a day!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok think it is going to be a regular thing that things get stuck in customs. this time they have perfume - so can definitely see that happening. I'm cool since they communicated.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 7, 2015)

Poo. I was hoping it was going to say SHIPPING NOW!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Buuut I bet we don't get these until November. Then we are quarterly at that point, aren't we? Our last  box was july?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Poo. I was hoping it was going to say SHIPPING NOW!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Buuut I bet we don't get these until November. Then we are quarterly at that point, aren't we? Our last  box was july?


like the last day of July. before that April


----------



## aihutch (Oct 9, 2015)

I canceled today - I couldn't let them charge me for another box while I'm still waiting on 1.5. If I love it, I'll sign back up. I hope it comes before November, but it's looking more and more like that's not going to happen.


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Oct 9, 2015)

I hate to say it but I've completely given up on getting the next box...or any box after that.  And no longer have any expectations regarding the box.  I paid for an annual sub after getting the first box and really regret doing so.


----------



## MET (Oct 11, 2015)

My patience is worn out with this subscription which is really sad considering how much I've loved my past boxes.  Seriously though enough is enough.  :angry:

I'm not on Facebook so I can't add my comments but I've sent them an email demanding an update, suggesting they ship what they have already and then ship the "missing" piece(s) separately, increasing communications via email and speeding up their next box!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2015)

According to a comment on Facebook four hours ago, they hope to start shipping the end of this week into the next.

After perusing their page, it looks like a lot of home items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I want a Ripauste clutch SO MUCH!


----------



## MET (Oct 17, 2015)

This box ! 

Is this what the schedule was supposed to look like?

1.1 December 2014

1.2 February

1.3 April

1.4 June

1.5 August   _(Whenever) _

1.6 October  _(Following Whenever) _

2.1 December 2015 _(Whatever)_


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 17, 2015)

MET said:


> This box !
> 
> Is this what the schedule was supposed to look like?
> 
> ...


yes, except it was kinda like this:

1.1 December 2014

1.2 February (early March)

1.3 April (end of May)

1.4 June (very end of July)

1.5 August   _(Whenever -TBD supposedly Oct) _

1.6 October  _(Following Whenever - TBD Dec possible) _

2.1 December 2015 _(Whatever in 2016 for sure TBD)_


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2015)

I really am expecting a notice in January that says they'll be going quarterly. I mean, at this rate it basically is. We will have had four boxes this year. March, May, July and (let's just be honest) November.

I mean, I'm bummed because I would love to get a box like this every two months but the reality is that quarterly would make more sense for everyone involved.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I really am expecting a notice in January that says they'll be going quarterly. I mean, at this rate it basically is. We will have had four boxes this year. March, May, July and (let's just be honest) November.
> 
> I mean, I'm bummed because I would love to get a box like this every two months but the reality is that quarterly would make more sense for everyone involved.


Totally Agree! They need to be honest with themselves &amp; to us-- truth is , I'm ok with a quarterly- it's all about expectations. If I expected a box quarterly, they'd then be able to meet my expectations &amp; all would be good.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Totally Agree! They need to be honest with themselves &amp; to us-- truth is , I'm ok with a quarterly- it's all about expectations. If I expected a box quarterly, they'd then be able to meet my expectations &amp; all would be good.


Yes! That's exactly right. It's about expectations.

Then as long as they're delivering quarterly, they could just do special edition boxes if they have extra stuff or whatnot in the months between.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 18, 2015)

The problem is that they said it would ship in Sept.  Then in Oct. Now we are on the 17th and no real communication with a true confirmation of ship dates.  At this point, if one item is held in customs, they really need to ship and insert a note saying that they will send that one item out separately. 

But I agree, it's expectations. but it's communications (which the expectations are based upon).  We got our last box nearly the last day of July (at least I did).


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 19, 2015)

I just got a Facebook response from them and they said the boxes should be packed and shipped this week. Don't think the holiday box is for me because it probably won't show up until Easter or Mothers Day!


----------



## MET (Oct 19, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 19 Oct 2015 - 07:26 AM, said:I just got a Facebook response from them and they said the boxes should be packed and shipped this week. Don't think the holiday box is for me because it probably won't show up until Easter or Mothers Day!


Here's the scary thing.... according to 2 of their Facebook responses: "It will *most likely* be this coming week!"//"the boxes will *most likely *be able to be packed and shipped this coming week."


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 19, 2015)

I am so tired of this box and wish I never would have bought an annual. I can't wait till it's over. At this rate it won't be for another couple years! I bought an annual in April in time for the "April" box and have only gotten two boxes. One in May and one in July. At this rate I should have four boxes. April, June, August, October. I hope they just catch up and send us two boxes in one month or one monthly or something!


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 20, 2015)

How does this box ship. I forgot and I will be out of town next weekend and I may have to get them to hold till I return. I am supposed to be billed this week for Holiday 1.6 box but not sure if I want to be. Would be nice if they communicated with everyone.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2015)

I too have an annual sub of this box . This box is nothing but agrivation to me . I have no idea how they get away with all the stuff they pull. I wished I could have cancelled after the first box.  I wrote to them begging to cancel  . I contacted my credit card and they wouldn't help with it.    When my sub is over.  I would never get a box from them again.  I hate the way they handle themselves and they way the delete negative posts from facebook. Sleezy to me


----------



## MET (Oct 21, 2015)

On the positive side I really love those Rubi &amp; Cube prints and according to their Facebook page:

"Oui Please will ship soon....
Rubi &amp; Cube will be in your surprise...."

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Hoping for the watercolor tote or scarf.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

MET said:


> On the positive side I really love those Rubi &amp; Cube prints and according to their Facebook page:
> 
> "Oui Please will ship soon....
> 
> ...


That is uplifting news!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 21, 2015)

beachbaby30 said:


> I too have an annual sub of this box . This box is nothing but agrivation to me . I have no idea how they get away with all the stuff they pull. I wished I could have cancelled after the first box.  I wrote to them begging to cancel  . I contacted my credit card and they wouldn't help with it.    When my sub is over.  I would never get a box from them again.  I hate the way they handle themselves and they way the delete negative posts from facebook. Sleezy to me


If 2 months ago they said, looks guys, sorry, we need 2 months, then I would accept it. but this dangling of the carrot that it is coming "soon" is just beyond acceptable. It's fine - i'm sure the box will knock everyone's socks off.  But the execution and the customer experience is also a factor in the whole box customer satisfaction. i'm sure I will let this go in 2 weeks when it is finally in my hands (early Nov)...but until then...


----------



## aihutch (Oct 22, 2015)

According to a new post on Facebook:

"The day has finally arrived - today we will begin arranging your Vol.1.5 parcels and shipping them out! You should receive a notification as soon as your box ships, but please allow 24-48 hours for the box to be processed. Thank you again for your patience, we can’t wait for you to immerse yourself in the luxury of the Loire Valley!"

I wish they would email these notifications.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2015)

aihutch said:


> According to a new post on Facebook:
> 
> "The day has finally arrived - today we will begin arranging your Vol.1.5 parcels and shipping them out! You should receive a notification as soon as your box ships, but please allow 24-48 hours for the box to be processed. Thank you again for your patience, we can’t wait for you to immerse yourself in the luxury of the Loire Valley!"
> 
> I wish they would email these notifications.


yes, it SHOULD be email notifications.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 23, 2015)

Which probably means they'll actually start shipping on Monday and we will get them on Nov. 1st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if they have any plans to catch up? I bet they offer a Holiday box full of past items instead of the subscriber shipment.

/sigh

I mean, from a business standpoint, if they don't offer a Holiday box, they're nuts. But from a subscriber standpoint, it'll be "hey.... what about me?" Aaaand then we will get our next box in Feb.

Hopefully the Holiday boxes will be packed already and shipping immediately upon ordering. I'm not getting one but for those who aren't subscribers and want a little splurge, it would be a nice way to get Ouiplease goodies without the insane wait times.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, well.... I love it when I'm wrong.

I literally just got my shipping notice and it already says "Picked up"

FedEx Ground and 7lbs.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well, well.... I love it when I'm wrong.
> 
> I literally just got my shipping notice and it already says "Picked up"
> 
> FedEx Ground and 7lbs.


WOW!! YAY. When will it arrive?!

Mine was 6 days from label creations (5 days from pickup) last time

Well, I checked my FedEx and nothing. So I guess I'm one of the "next week" so I will get mine in Nov given the above timelines.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 24, 2015)

It just updated to Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Oct 24, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Saffyra, on 24 Oct 2015 - 3:59 PM, said:It just updated to Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great news - can't wait for your pictures  :w00t:

I have two subscriptions and neither one has been sent to FedEx yet (boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 24, 2015)

I am sorry there is no way I would put up with this from any company I am paying money to. they are basically committing fraud and I would demand my money back. they have made promises taken people's money and have made no announcement I have found of changing to every other month. report them to the better business bureau. they are awful.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 24, 2015)

cindyperry2010 said:


> I am sorry there is no way I would put up with this from any company I am paying money to. they are basically committing fraud and I would demand my money back. they have made promises taken people's money and have made no announcement I have found of changing to every other month. report them to the better business bureau. they are awful.


So many of us are stuck in annual subscriptions and just riding out our subscriptions. It would be too late to get it back from our credit cards.  When they do finally turn them out, they are great.  It's just the communications and lies in the past about the logistics. And the long silences while they post away on social media nonstop, that really leaves a bad taste.  And deleting social media messages.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 25, 2015)

i would be on there sites every single day multiple times a day this is nonsense that they have gotten away with and there is no way i would let them. i would post raise ten kinds of it every single day and make them come across with at least a answer and not the b.s. i have seen them post. you make them uncomfortable they will respond


----------



## MET (Oct 25, 2015)

cindyperry2010 said:


> cindyperry2010, on 25 Oct 2015 - 10:25 AM, said:i would be on there sites every single day multiple times a day this is nonsense that they have gotten away with and there is no way i would let them. i would post raise ten kinds of it every single day and make them come across with at least a answer and not the b.s. i have seen them post. you make them uncomfortable they will respond


Have you subscribed to this box?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 25, 2015)

MET said:


> Have you subscribed to this box?


  They don't respond.. Take it from someone who has been writing to them since feb  with no answers.  With a yearly sub that I disputed with my credit card and lost.   The info they gave the credit card was lies too


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 25, 2015)

Has anyone else received a shipping notice yet? Just checked my account and fed ex and nothing there. I'm thinking mine will be one of the last ones mailed (crap left over, none of the good items) since I cancelled my next payment. Can't stand it when there is no communication and this box is not cheap, deleting posts from facebook, just noticed that a couple are missing from yesterday. Plus, I think all boxes should be the same to reduce box envy, maybe with color variations in some items. Variations maybe great if you trade items, but I prefer to try and use what I receive. I am just on a rant, sorry.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 25, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Has anyone else received a shipping notice yet? Just checked my account and fed ex and nothing there. I'm thinking mine will be one of the last ones mailed (crap left over, none of the good items) since I cancelled my next payment. Can't stand it when there is no communication and this box is not cheap, deleting posts from facebook, just noticed that a couple are missing from yesterday. Plus, I think all boxes should be the same to reduce box envy, maybe with color variations in some items. Variations maybe great if you trade items, but I prefer to try and use what I receive. I am just on a rant, sorry.


I cancelled as well and haven't received shipping notice and in my account it still says processing. It will be interesting to see if we get the leftovers. I can't stand the variations because the value is never the same. I'm fine with variations in colors though.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 25, 2015)

no i have not subscribed for this reason they are running a company poorly at best and are not going to take my money and not deliver said product when they say they would. they are a rip off


----------



## DianeER (Oct 25, 2015)

They've delivered excellent product value for the 2 boxes I've received so far. They choose good products and although some boxes have higher value than others (and I have not received any of the super hero items), mine have been reasonable and I've been happy with my products. I have a feeling they are inexperienced at running this sort of enterprise and are "learning by doing" (which I hope translates into ordering well in advance to avoid customs delays in future). This is an explanation but is not meant as an excuse. My concern is that they need to hire help for customer service responses, and need to get some marketing and company image consulting. They could have a very nice product, and a happy customer base, if they were to provide more formalized and prompt responses to customer inquiries, focus on their website (which they ignore while concentrating on their social media presence), and take a hard look at their delivery schedule (moving to quarterly rather than every other month, for instance). 

I am not bothered by the boxes being closer to quarterly than to every other month; I believe I will receive my 6 paid-for boxes although it will take much longer than the original year I expected. I do receive responses when I contact them by email, I just hope they will take some of the suggestions provided to them and turn this promising box into an all-around high quality experience.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 25, 2015)

cindyperry2010 said:


> no i have not subscribed for this reason they are running a company poorly at best and are not going to take my money and not deliver said product when they say they would. they are a rip off


I totally understand not subscribing because they are not delivering their product in the expected time frame.

Fortunately, that doesn't bother me in the slightest, I'm still getting what I paid for and I don't have any time constraints. However, I'm pretty laid back.

I do have to say that I don't agree that they are a rip off. A rip off would be not receiving your money's worth. I have *always* received far more than my money's worth. While the variations drive me nuts, I can't say that they've ever "ripped me off."  And I'm a subscriber so I feel like I have the experience to say that.

Will I continue my subscription when my year is up? I honestly don't know. If they go quarterly, I will. If they stay bi-monthly and continue to have shipping delays... Most likely not.

The problem is that the box *is* worth it. Especially at the price I paid. Absolutely worth it. So it's hard to give a firm answer.


----------



## MET (Oct 25, 2015)

@@Saffyra and @@DianeER - agree completely.  I don't think any of us subscribers are shrinking violets so we can definitely raise holy h*ll if/when we feel it's warranted.  Personally I have really liked (and in some cases loved) the products I have received and I know that I will get the full year's subscription.  The fact that the boxes are so nice is why the delay gets especially frustrating - you want to see what the next box is delivering.  With that said... they should definitely expand their customer service and improve communications.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 25, 2015)

MET said:


> @@Saffyra and @@DianeER - agree completely.  I don't think any of us subscribers are shrinking violets so we can definitely raise holy h*ll if/when we feel it's warranted.  Personally I have really liked (and in some cases loved) the products I have received and I know that I will get the full year's subscription.  The fact that the boxes are so nice is why the delay gets especially frustrating - you want to see what the next box is delivering.  With that said... they should definitely expand their customer service and improve communications.


 The problem I have with them  even more than the box value is the way they treat people. They have so much nerve not sending out emails when there are box delays. It is so upsetting that they feel they can do whatever they want.  What would be the big deal to drop a mass email to people.  They have made me dislike them from this.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 25, 2015)

I definitely agree that the customer service needs big-time improvement. Their response time is abysmal. That would definitely have to go in the "not resubscribing" column, if I was to be tallying pros and cons.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 26, 2015)

I am looking forward to this box....even though it's late as usual. I do appreciate how the value is always there. They may inflate and not meet the minimum that they promised. Which has really peeved me. But compared to what you pay the value is there and the products are good. All I wish for is better communication and more food items! I say this after recent experiences with other boxes. I am done with year sub box subscriptions. It seems like when I get on board they go downhill and there is nothing you can do about it but ride it out. Even when the value clearly isn't there. I guess the most recent LLB box left a super bad taste in my mouth. Felt like a dollar store box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

Sadly, I don't have any tracking info in my FedEx.  I would have hoped that they worked over the weekend to get everything setup to get picked up immediately in the AM since they started shipping some on Friday.  Guess not.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 26, 2015)

I have tracking. I think they are packing and shipping all at once due to everything being so late. I'm sure you won't be forgotten! I hope we get spoilers soon. Anyone got there's in California?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> I have tracking. I think they are packing and shipping all at once due to everything being so late. I'm sure you won't be forgotten! I hope we get spoilers soon. Anyone got there's in California?


Texas people are first. Some have had shipping on Friday...delivery for Weds. Mine won't come until Nov 2nd at the earliest if I don't get shipping notice today

So much for "October".  Sorry - just a little disappointed in *waiting*...I'll let it go once it arrives.

I'd love to be pleasantly surprised that I get the shipping notice after it's already making it's way here...  just cautious around being hopeful with these guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh that's right! Mine is in California...durr. I have been so disappointed by boxes recently that I am looking forward to this one. Even though I have been so peeved at them. At least the value is there and I usually find something I love with each parcel.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

One thing I do have to say...they do have the BEST packaging in the market!  I hope they don't change that anytime soon. I know it has remained the same for this round at least.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine just arrived at home. Hubby is bringing it by my work for me

I'll post pics in a little while


----------



## DianeER (Oct 26, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Sadly, I don't have any tracking info in my FedEx.  I would have hoped that they worked over the weekend to get everything setup to get picked up immediately in the AM since they started shipping some on Friday.  Guess not.


No shipping email yet, and no tracking info in my FedEx. Really excited to see what's in this parcel!


----------



## Alyjones (Oct 26, 2015)

My box is here, and besides for the perfume, not a single thing I am excited about. Hope everyone else enjoys theirs more than I do. I hate to be a Debbie downer, but I just feel like I have been so patient with this box and their terrible customer service, and just feel really let down.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 26, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> My box is here, and besides for the perfume, not a single thing I am excited about. Hope everyone else enjoys theirs more than I do. I hate to be a Debbie downer, but I just feel like I have been so patient with this box and their terrible customer service, and just feel really let down.


Did you get a scarf or a bag?  Is there a good fall food items in the box?


----------



## Alyjones (Oct 26, 2015)

No scarf or bag, but I did get a belt. I got mustard walnuts and tea, but have a nut allergy.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 26, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> No scarf or bag, but I did get a belt. I got mustard walnuts and tea, but have a nut allergy.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


How many perfumes did you get.  It looks like two.  Wow, Nice!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> My box is here, and besides for the perfume, not a single thing I am excited about. Hope everyone else enjoys theirs more than I do. I hate to be a Debbie downer, but I just feel like I have been so patient with this box and their terrible customer service, and just feel really let down.


Oh no!


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 26, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Oh no!


What's wrong?  Bad box?  I am just wondering what is in my box.  I can at least count on a perfume and bracelet per a post from Oui Please on MSA back a while.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 26, 2015)

Alyjones said:


> No scarf or bag, but I did get a belt. I got mustard walnuts and tea, but have a nut allergy.


Looks as if you got a bracelet also?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Looks as if you got a bracelet also?


we are all getting a necklace  bracelet

EDIT: it was so long ago, guess it is a bracelet.  per their comments on MSA: there will be a bracelet in each and every box this time! We sincerely hope that you are going to enjoy it.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 26, 2015)

@@Alyjones

Can you give a list of those products? They look good to me but I can't tell what they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (Oct 26, 2015)

Shipping notice! My box has been picked up by FedEx, no delivery estimate yet.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 26, 2015)

my box was also just  picked up and  it is 7 lbs


----------



## MET (Oct 26, 2015)

No shipping yet ....  I really hope that at least some people receive scarves/totes from Rubi &amp; Cube.  I've found them on ahalife and will end up purchasing one if it's not in my box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like... (I'm analyzing her box photo...not mine)

Concept Provence Body Milk -BODY MILK CALISSON 13,00 €

Historiae Perfume: ORANGERIE DU ROY Eau de toilette spray 15ml - Orangerie du Roy 25,00 €

La Route des Comptoirs tea (in green) 9,50 €

Ripauste by Paul Stéphan belt  39,00 €

Savor &amp; Sens Mustard ??

Something pink??

Something blue??

EDIT: Oh, and the bracelet we knew we were getting.  At this point I have given up looking up stuff...


----------



## MET (Oct 26, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 26 Oct 2015 - 8:03 PM, said:
> Looks like... (I'm analyzing her box photo...not mine)
> 
> Concept Provence Body Milk -BODY MILK CALISSON 13,00 €
> ...


I was doing the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   She has these two in there....

[SIZE=medium]Perfumed Soap 100g coconut butter and white clay based.    [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://www.historiae.fr/en/bouquet-du-trianon/41-savon-parfume-100g.html[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dynastie perfume[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://www.mdebourbon.com/dynastie.html[/SIZE]


----------



## LindaF (Oct 26, 2015)

Here are my pics


----------



## LindaF (Oct 26, 2015)

According to the book we each got a bracelet. Then under accessories you could get a belt, scarf, clutch (Ripauste) or a tote


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

MET said:


> I was doing the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   She has these two in there....
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Perfumed Soap 100g coconut butter and white clay based.    [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


I thought the blue box of soap too but figured the box looked diff. went back and forth between the pics. ha.  then got sick of the exercise and figured the original poster could shed light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Here are my pics


Thanks! How does the belt fit?  I'm going to be really upset if I get a belt. I know mine won't fit. I got one once w/ quarterly (and kept it even though could return back then)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

MET said:


> I was doing the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   She has these two in there....
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Perfumed Soap 100g coconut butter and white clay based.    [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


next pic def confirmed the blue soap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 26, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Here are my pics


what size is the perfume? I assumed smallest size


----------



## MET (Oct 26, 2015)

LindaF said:


> LindaF, on 26 Oct 2015 - 8:30 PM, said:Here are my pics


  Did you like the perfumes?  Looks like a couple of nice Christmas gifts at least.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 26, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Thanks! How does the belt fit? I'm going to be really upset if I get a belt. I know mine won't fit. I got one once w/ quarterly (and kept it even though could return back then)


My waist is 29 so it fits me fine with 6 more loops I can use


----------



## LindaF (Oct 26, 2015)

MET said:


> Did you like the perfumes? Looks like a couple of nice Christmas gifts at least.


Perfume is the huge red box...it's 3.3 oz and valued at $160.00

I also got a cute small bottle that says purse spray that one is 0.5 oz


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 27, 2015)

I should think that whoever doesn't have shipping should be really happy because it looks like the first shipment all had belts. Clutch potential for later shipping boxes, imo!


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 27, 2015)

I am hoping mine is not a belt. It is not going to fit. Would love a clutch or a bag or even a scarf. I would have to sell or trade my belt. I finally got a shipping notice last night. So fingers crossed no belt.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 27, 2015)

Finally got tracking. Hopefully it comes quicker than last time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay. On it's way.  It's been a little spoiled now.  And few variations to get excited over.  Praying for not getting a belt. It's gorgeous. But it won't fit.  At least not for another while.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 27, 2015)

FedEx sent me tracking this afternoon - it was just picked up.. Due to arrive in Detroit on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just saw someone got a leather clutch on MSA so the clutches are a possibility for those who have shipping confirmations. The fun for this box for me is the variations-- I love not knowing what I'm getting until the unboxing ... God knows I have 0 self control &amp; cannot avoid spoilers. Spoilers are half the fun of the box bc then we get to post pics &amp; chat amongst our wonderful selves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far I think my favorite item is the black leather bracelet - fingers crossed it's in my box.


----------



## MET (Oct 27, 2015)

I received FedEx tracking details a short while ago - one box is scheduled for Thursday the other Friday.  I cannot wait and will keep my fingers crossed for a scarf (sounding like a broken record...).


----------



## aihutch (Oct 27, 2015)

Received my shipping notice and my box is supposed to be in SoCal on Friday.


----------



## penny13 (Oct 27, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Here are my pics



I have the same, with a different perfume and belt. I just...never get what I want...and the magazine is always SUCH A TEASE.


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine is delivered but i'm on vacation so asked my friend to take a photo.

I think i didn't get a belt. The green thing looks like some jewelry?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 27, 2015)

tanyamib said:


> Mine is delivered but i'm on vacation so asked my friend to take a photo.
> 
> I think i didn't get a belt. The green thing looks like some jewelry?
> 
> ...


It almost looks like it's the bracelet! I love mine! http://www.ripauste.fr/accessoires/101-bracelet-manchette-bleu-glacier.html


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 27, 2015)

It's interesting that they are sending those leather bracelets again. I got it in red about 2 or 3 boxes back.  not sure how I feel about that.  Better than a belt (for me) for sure.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 28, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It's interesting that they are sending those leather bracelets again. I got it in red about 2 or 3 boxes back.  not sure how I feel about that.  Better than a belt (for me) for sure.


Better for everyone, probably. Hah! I'd love another one in a different color (I got red, too) but it'll swap so easy!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Better for everyone, probably. Hah! I'd love another one in a different color (I got red, too) but it'll swap so easy!


yeah, but would someone swap a ouiplease scarf or a bag for it?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2015)

can we please see some bags, scarves, bracelets, variations of whatever... i come here to enjoy everyone's goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 28, 2015)

Mine just got delayed til tmw. /cry

Oh, and I put in an email to OuiPlease about when Annual subscriptions will be renewed.

If it's on the actual date, I've requested to cancel. Well, actually, I just requested to cancel either way but hopefully I can find out some information for us.

If they respond.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks @@Saffyra Please let us know if you hear from them. I want to make sure I cancel my annual before it renews as well!

Hope you get an awesome box tomorrow.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 28, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> can we please see some bags, scarves, bracelets, variations of whatever... i come here to enjoy everyone's goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is out for delivery today, I hope to be able to show some variation tonight... (fingers crossed)


----------



## Hshaw05 (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is mine! I think the perfume is nice and I got the $100 tote lol, but would've preferred the scarf or one of the leather items since I have a bunch of cute totes already. I usually have gotten an item variation that I have loved though, so I can't complain too much!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 28, 2015)

Love yours!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hshaw05 said:


> Here is mine! I think the perfume is nice and I got the $100 tote lol, but would've preferred the scarf or one of the leather items since I have a bunch of cute totes already. I usually have gotten an item variation that I have loved though, so I can't complain too much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're box is awesome!!! I bet you'll be able to trade the tote for a scarf for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 28, 2015)

So far I like everything but the perfume. Too much of it and I'm too picky when it comes to perfume. But I like everything else. I wish they would add more food items like they used to. I wish we were still getting the fruit pastes.

On a more humorous note. At least there is no Sothy's this time!!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Mine just got delayed til tmw. /cry
> 
> Oh, and I put in an email to OuiPlease about when Annual subscriptions will be renewed.
> 
> ...


oh there isn't a cancel option on the new website?  that's strange. that was something I did back in July on the other site.  I wanted to BE SURE it didnt auto-renew.  

EDIT: suggest checking the website. I just looked.  There is an option for me to "renew" - so maybe there is a similar "cancel" button for you?


----------



## MET (Oct 28, 2015)

My boxes are now scheduled for Friday.  I'm curious - did the magazine list any Rubi &amp; Cube or other brands?  Seems like there has been little variety this time.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 28, 2015)

I like everyone's box that I have seen so far.  Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow but I will not be home until Sunday. Durrrr!  I am going to have to call my neighbor unless it arrives before my family leaves to meet me.  Fingers crossed it arrives before 1:00PM.  Can't wait to see mine.  This is my last box. I enjoyed it for a few times but getting kind of crazy with the inane shipping and communication.  I decided against and annual with Oui Please and went with Rachel Zoe annual (I love that box)!  Can't wait to see more variations of this box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2015)

MET said:


> My boxes are now scheduled for Friday.  I'm curious - did the magazine list any Rubi &amp; Cube or other brands?  Seems like there has been little variety this time.


yeah def supposed to be. mine is coming friday too


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2015)

curious if someone can post the magazine.  not like it matters.  their store is never updated.  still selling very little.


----------



## MET (Oct 28, 2015)

Saw updated comments on MSA and people are receiving more varieties - scarves and other items.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 28, 2015)

My parcel arrived tonight, I am very happy with the variations in my box! I received:

Savor &amp; Sens Mustard, walnut flavor ($15)

Salome Charly Trie Bracelet ($50)

Concept Provence Shower Soap ($20) -- omg this smells so divine

Marina de Bourbon Dynastie perfume ("$160", available online for much less) -- said to have patchouli notes (which I love)

Pauline Pin Playa tote ($100)

L'attelier Roasted Caramelized Almonds ($15)

La Route des Comptoirs Perl D'Amour black tea ($30)

Listed retail value = $390; using an online price for the perfume = $270.
Still far more than I paid, and I am going to use every single thing. Very happy indeed!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2015)

DianeER said:


> My parcel arrived tonight, I am very happy with the variations in my box! I received:
> 
> Savor &amp; Sens Mustard, walnut flavor ($15)
> 
> ...


thanks for the clear pic! I would never have thought that was the material for the tote! I would have thought something that would have picked up dirt easier.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 28, 2015)

DianeER said:


> My parcel arrived tonight, I am very happy with the variations in my box! I received:
> 
> Savor &amp; Sens Mustard, walnut flavor ($15)
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you-- I love your box !!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 29, 2015)

I am supposed to get mine tomorrow. Crossing fingers for the scarf. 3rd box so far and haven't gotten a big ticket item.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> I am supposed to get mine tomorrow. Crossing fingers for the scarf. 3rd box so far and haven't gotten a big ticket item.


me too. i remember my first box people got the same exact box as me (but yet they got the 1951 clutch and i didnt). i'm not so sure how I feel about some getting personalized scarves.  and others not.  those are pretty special indeed.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 29, 2015)

I would be happy with a clutch too. I have found some good stuff from previous boxes. Just went to try to order some but no one wanted to take my money so I have up. I was that la fare 1879 shampoo and was going to order the conditioner too. And the honey lavender hard candies. Loved those.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 29, 2015)

Mine's due to arrive tomorrow too. I would love a scarf, but I probably didn't sign up for the box in time for the personalization and all. (Though it's not like they haven't had time...)

I've seen several variations I quite like, some I like less but would be perfectly content with, and a couple of 'oh dear I hope that's not me' boxes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope some non-Texas people (ouiplease is Texas) show up getting scarves.  So far I have counted 3 in TX.  The fact that they are personalized means they were selected.  Come'on East Coasters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not really a scarf person but I love the idea of it being personalized. This sounds absolutely fabulous!! Mines set to arrive tomorrow- I'm so excited to see what I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm not really a scarf person but I love the idea of it being personalized. This sounds absolutely fabulous!! Mines set to arrive tomorrow- I'm so excited to see what I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Go midwest!  It's cashmere.  Sounds soft.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Personalized sounds sweet.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 29, 2015)

A friend in MN just received her box today and she has some variations. She got the Concept Provence body oil, the Trie bracelet, the Dynastie perfume, the Perl D'Amour tea, the Savor and Sens walnut mustard, and then the Historiae Paris heart-shaped soap, Orangerie du Roy perfume purse spray, AND a red leather Ripauste by Paul Stephen clutch. She loves it (and gave me permission to post her pictures here to show a variation).


----------



## DianeER (Oct 29, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> I would be happy with a clutch too. I have found some good stuff from previous boxes. Just went to try to order some but no one wanted to take my money so I have up. I was that la fare 1879 shampoo and was going to order the conditioner too. And the honey lavender hard candies. Loved those.


I've been looking for the La Fare 1789 shampoo also, even wrote to OuiPlease to ask if they would be carrying any for sale and they replied sadly no.

EDIT: I just checked MSA swaps and there are a dozen bottles for swap there, but since I've never swapped through that service people may not be willing to trade with me. Might be worth a try, though!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 29, 2015)

MSA swapping is awesome-- it's a great swap system !! I would definitely try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

DianeER said:


> I've been looking for the La Fare 1789 shampoo also, even wrote to OuiPlease to ask if they would be carrying any for sale and they replied sadly no.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked MSA swaps and there are a dozen bottles for swap there, but since I've never swapped through that service people may not be willing to trade with me. Might be worth a try, though!


I have some, I can look for them. i have TOO many items in my place and need to get things out. I may even have 2.  Let me look.  PM me if you have a trades list.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

Eee! I'm supposed to get mine today!

@@LisaLeah I just received a response from OuiPlease about Annual subscriptions.

They said Annual subscriptions do not renew. So I guess you'll go to single boxes after that?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm dying to see some photos of the scarves. They sound amazing...

I'm supposed to get my box on Friday. I can't wait to see what's in it after such a long wait.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 29, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I have some, I can look for them. i have TOO many items in my place and need to get things out. I may even have 2. Let me look. PM me if you have a trades list.


That would be awesome! I don't have a trade list, but I should make one. Plus I thought there was a wait list and no one would trade with me since I would be new. I should make one. I have so many things I just give away to friends. I get so many boxes I really should start a list. I'm going to PM you just so we can have a convo going. Then when I get a list I'll let you know!

I realize in reading that, that I was really repetitive. I'm too lazy to fix it. Even though I really "should!" Lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> That would be awesome! I don't have a trade list, but I should make one. Plus I thought there was a wait list and no one would trade with me since I would be new. I should make one. I have so many things I just give away to friends. I get so many boxes I really should start a list. I'm going to PM you just so we can have a convo going. Then when I get a list I'll let you know!
> 
> I realize in reading that, that I was really repetitive. I'm too lazy to fix it. Even though I really "should!" Lol


LOL. All good. I didnt list it either. I should collect all the things that I need to list.  It's just so heavy to ship that it's sitting in my cabinet.  Both of them.  Likely never get used.


----------



## aniadania (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is my box:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

Alright west coasters... show us your scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I would love to see what these look like.  Seems like West coast is next in line...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 29, 2015)

My box arrived! It's my first box from OuiPlease. I got:

*$15 Almonds*

I hate nuts and would have preferred just about anything else. 

*$20 Concept Provence body milk*

I was happy to get this variation, though I think I'd have liked all the variations. 

*$15 mustard*

It looks ok since the walnuts seem ground up. I'm not sure about eating it though since it didn't have a safety seal. 

*La Route des Comptoirs green tea*

I was hoping for rooibos, but this smells great and I look forward to trying it. I love the tin and will use it for other tea once this is used up. I like that the labels came off easily. 

*$50 Salome Charly black bracelet*

This is cuter than I expected, and I like how it has the multiple ends for adjusting the size. I'm on the fence about swapping it, since I prefer silver, but it's cute and fits nicely. 

*$220 Rubi &amp; Cube scarf/sarong by François Mollon*

This scarf is pretty amazing and getting it has probably used up all my future OuiPlease mojo. It's 70% cotton, 30% silk. It's shown here (for $175); mine is the fourth thumbnail (purple border). At first I was confused by the size – it's definitely sarong-sized – but it's lightweight and still works as a scarf. I'm not sure if it's my style though, so I may swap it if there's something special I like in the upcoming holiday boxes. 

*$40 Historiae orangerie du roi perfume*

I really wanted to try this, so I'm glad I got it instead of the other one. I love the size and the little velvet sleeve it comes with. I'm not sure about the fragrance though. It's different from what I usually wear, but not bad.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 29, 2015)

Just got mine. West coast. I am happy with it. Although I do have scarf envy! This box is better than any of my previous boxes. Here are the pictures. I'll post my thoughts when I'm not so busy at work!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> My box arrived! It's my first box from OuiPlease. I got:
> 
> *$15 Almonds*
> 
> ...


congrats on a nice 1st box!  YAY!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> Just got mine. West coast. I am happy with it. Although I do have scarf envy! This box is better than any of my previous boxes. Here are the pictures. I'll post my thoughts when I'm not so busy at work!


I hope I get this version! My FedEx guy is so late today!!


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Oct 29, 2015)

Just received mine in Atlanta, GA
 
First time I am very happy with it and nothing broken. Seems that I was lucky and my box was very well curated. I like home products and cooking so it was great. I am also french and it was nice to see some good items.
 
I received:
 
-Sencha&amp;Bourbon scarf, in cantaloupe/honeydew 2 tones with my initials. Great quality, very soft cotton. The tag (not the one on the scarf but the one that comes with it) is made of poppy seed so you can plant them. Very cool. -130$
-Princesse Marina de Bourbon wallet (not in the booklet) in orange leather. While not my favorite color at all it is very nicely made. Cannot find it on their website. 
-Salome Charly Trie bracelet - 50$
-Concept provence body scrub  grapevine flower scent - 20$
-Historiae fragrance, hameau de la reine - 40$
-Moutarde savor&amp;sens noix - 15$ . 
-Attelier amandes caramelisees - 15$
-Route des comptoirs reine de damas - 30$ 
 
Total: 300$ without the wallet. 
 
 
Very happy with no inflated price perfume.


----------



## MET (Oct 29, 2015)

All of the boxes look great - congrats :wub:   

I receive mine tomorrow and probably won't get to peak until after 8pm EST.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally adding a pic, but I gave away the almonds before taking it...


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

Finalllyyyyyy..... I got the Ripaust bracelet, too! I probably would have rathered the clutch but i love these leather cuffs!


I don't know if anyone remembers but I won a contest on Instagram for a "Best Of" box. I just got a shipping notice for that box, too. It weighs 6lbs.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2015)

DianeER said:


> My parcel arrived tonight, I am very happy with the variations in my box! I received:
> 
> Savor &amp; Sens Mustard, walnut flavor ($15)
> 
> ...


I got the same box except my Pauline Pin Playa Tote is a DUFFEL.

Same print as yours, just in a duffel shape w/ zipper.

I am Ok with it, maybe I will like it better when spring comes around.

Got to say I LOVE the perfume. I am usually fussy w/ scents but the Dynastie is very interesting.

Pleasantly surprised.

OMG the tea! Did you open it and smell it? HEAVEN!  EDIT: I got the Green Tea version not the black. The Green is beyond delicious

The only thing I am unsure of is the mustard. I don't love that fact it doesn't have a seal

of any kind. Did anyone try it?

Overall really nice box.

I am happy!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 29, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Overall really nice box.
> 
> I am happy!


YAY!  Congrats!


----------



## DianeER (Oct 29, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> OMG the tea! Did you open it and smell it? HEAVEN!


The tea smells SO GOOD! I'm going to try it this afternoon, it is black tea with rose hips and blueberries (!!). In fact, I think I'm going to go try it RIGHT NOW!

(If you want to consider trading your duffel for my tote, send a PM and we can discuss.)


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

I got the green can of tea and it smells FANTASTIC! I should go make it right now. It has ginger, star anise (and its green tea even though it says white in the booklet) and lemon oil.... YUM!!

Mustard is kind of like honey in that it lasts forever. I'm sure it's fine. I think they found mustard still good after four thousand years in a tomb somewhere. Of course that was seeds. 

My husband tasted it and said it was great. I hate mustard.

I think I'll be swapping the body lotion, soap and the huge perfume, though.  everything else is miiiine.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 29, 2015)

That's reassuring about the mustard!

The green tea is wonderful. I've been drinking it all day. It would probably make really good iced tea too.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

I just noticed while writing my blog review that the tea descriptions are not correct. Or rather don't include all the variations! I was so confused because I thought the green bottle and the description under it meant it was the same tea I got and the contents I was looking at did not make any sense!

I got un.des.sens. (ginger, star anise, lemon oil with green tea) and it looks like most of the pictures we've posted today show that. I really like it!


----------



## DianeER (Oct 29, 2015)

I tried the Perle D'Amour (red box) tea this afternoon. It is a black tea with rose hips and blueberries and it is stunning, I love it (and I am not much of a tea drinker if it is not iced). Very pleased. I hope the other flavors are just as yummy!

(And my husband is planning to test the mustard with a nice piece of ham very soon, he's been drooling over it since it arrived last night.)


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

When I looked up the mustard, it looks like walnut mustard is a "thing" in France! I had no idea, I'd never even heard of mustard with walnuts.

I'm going to have to see if I can trade for some of the black tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2015)

I got my box &amp; I got what I really wanted... The personalized sencha &amp; bourbon scarf- it's ombre in creams &amp; golds-- looks pretty with my blonde locks &amp; I just love that it has my initials .. Tres chic

In addition I got the almonds - which I can't stop eating- truly addictive- the mustard- 2 perfumes (3.4 oz marina de bourbon in dynastie &amp; small purse spray orangerie du Roy) - the tea in Orange container &amp; the salome charly bracelet. I added up my items with the prices in the book &amp; it came to $460---


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2015)

So happy you got your "dream" box @@Shauna999 !!!

The scarf seems really special.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> So happy you got your "dream" box @@Shauna999 !!!
> 
> The scarf seems really special.


Thanks so much @@LisaLeah --- you're so sweet


----------



## aihutch (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is my box and I love it. I'm not going to renew though as the variations get to me. I feel the scarf is something everyone should have received since it has the initials stamped on it . They could have done that (I have no problems with variation in colors), or maybe ask people what they prefer? I don't know how they decided who received these, I'm not an annual subscriber. Unfortunately my bracelet has a defect, one of the pieces is missing on it and I have let them know, but the bracelet is still pretty and can be worn without it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 30, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I got my box &amp; I got what I really wanted... The personalized sencha &amp; bourbon scarf- it's ombre in creams &amp; golds-- looks pretty with my blonde locks &amp; I just love that it has my initials .. Tres chic
> 
> In addition I got the almonds - which I can't stop eating- truly addictive- the mustard- 2 perfumes (3.4 oz marina de bourbon in dynastie &amp; small purse spray orangerie du Roy) - the tea in Orange container &amp; the salome charly bracelet. I added up my items with the prices in the book &amp; it came to $460---


wow, couldn't have gone to someone better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  congrats. it's nice.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> wow, couldn't have gone to someone better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> congrats. it's nice.


Awe... Xoxoxoxo .. Did your boxes come yet-- did you get what you want ?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 30, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Awe... Xoxoxoxo .. Did your boxes come yet-- did you get what you want ?


not yet. still waiting...silly FedEx guy is late.


----------



## MET (Oct 30, 2015)

I just opened my boxes and I one was great including a Rubi &amp; Cube scarf.  The other is fine but really heavy on fragrances - 2 perfumes, candle, body scrub and liquid soap (500ml).


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2015)

MET said:


> I just opened my boxes and I one was great including a Rubi &amp; Cube scarf. The other is fine but really heavy on fragrances - 2 perfumes, candle, body scrub and liquid soap (500ml).


Yay!! I'm so happy for you... Those scarves are Gorgeous!!


----------



## MET (Oct 30, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 30 Oct 2015 - 7:32 PM, said:Yay!! I'm so happy for you... Those scarves are Gorgeous!!


 Thank you - your box is beautiful and I am very happy for you too!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 30, 2015)

Mine was ok. Not as impressed w/ the tote as those who got the scarf.  But the almonds are good.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 30, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Mine was ok. Not as impressed w/ the tote as those who got the scarf.  But the almonds are good.


You and I got exactly the same box. I would have preferred a scarf to the tote, but it's a quality tote and I'll use it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Mine was ok. Not as impressed w/ the tote as those who got the scarf. But the almonds are good.[/quote
> 
> I bet you can find someone on MSA to trade their scarf for your tote... A lot of people are scarfed out at this point in sub land  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The almonds are my fav food item to date, I had to hand the jar off to my hunny &amp; make him finish them so I wouldnt.. Lol!!--


----------



## chrishall55 (Oct 31, 2015)

The wallet I received only has a tag inside that says "Made In China" and no other name on the actual wallet, lol.  It could be any brand since it just came in a plastic bag that said Princesse Marina de Bourbon.  I would assume it was a free with purchase type promo they were giving out with the perfume when somebody actually purchased it.  MADE IN CHINA with no brand name is NOT FRENCH.  It also feels very cheap.  My bracelet is beautiful but appears to be missing a piece near the latch when compared to the picture in the magazine.  I am afraid to eat the mustard as it is not sealed in any way and opened super easy.  Same with the tea, loose leaf and box or container not sealed in any way!  Both going in trash for that reason. If not officially sealed it should at least have a "vacuum" type seal, it just opened way too easy.  Three food items is too many for one box.  Nuts, mustard and tea.  BUT I LOVE the scarf, got the Sencha one, super soft and casual and I LOVE the almonds, they were sealed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This box and the last one have been the better of the 4 that I have received so far.  I doubt I will be renewing though after the next 2 boxes of my annual sub UNLESS the boxes become more of the same for everybody and delivered on schedule.  I also LOVE the purse perfume I received.  Very unique scent that I normally would not have pick out on my own but love it!  I would have loved a full size perfume instead of the cheap wallet, mustard and body lotion, but in general I am happy with the price I paid for the discounted annual price.  I do think however that 3 food items are way too many for one box. (nuts, mustard and tea).

I wanted to add that "Princesse Marina de Bourbon wallet" is nowhere to be found online.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 31, 2015)

I was suspicious about the mustard as well, but I did have some. While it hasn't been fully 24 hours yet, I haven't suffered any adverse effects. I totally understand why someone might want to be cautious and throw it out; but for those who live dangerously, it's not half bad. 

And the tea is amazing iced. I agree three food items is a bit much though. 

The Orangerie perfume has really grown on me. It's definitely not the kind of scent I normally buy – much more perfumey – but I like it a lot. 

I'm thinking of signing on for a year if they have a Black Friday deal. I keep reading about how people regret doing so, but maybe after watching a year of unboxings, we all have a better idea of what to expect. They made some big promises early on that weren't kept, but the box still seems nice enough if it you can get it for $87.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 31, 2015)

At first I was happy with my box, now I'm having second thoughts after seeing so many folks receiving the lovely scarves and leather items. I have plenty of tote bags and a stripey oilcloth one that's not really tall enough is making me think twice. Maybe I didn't get a very good variation after all. (Then again maybe next time will be the time my number comes up and I get a really big ticket item. Who knows.) I have 3 more boxes in my annual, so they have time to make it up to me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 31, 2015)

DianeER said:


> At first I was happy with my box, now I'm having second thoughts after seeing so many folks receiving the lovely scarves and leather items. I have plenty of tote bags and a stripey oilcloth one that's not really tall enough is making me think twice. Maybe I didn't get a very good variation after all. (Then again maybe next time will be the time my number comes up and I get a really big ticket item. Who knows.) I have 3 more boxes in my annual, so they have time to make it up to me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I keep reading about the oilcloth item. what does it look like? Would you be able to post a pic? 

I understand how you feel.  Someone said their tote had a handwritten tag that said 35 euro in it.  The Sencha &amp; Bourbon scarves are way better for sure!  I'm right there with you. 

I'm not sure about the subscription.  That wallet sounds a little suspect.  It's not available anywhere under that brand and says made in China?  How is that French?  Also, even these totes.  Those styles aren't available. The materials either.  Are they even the brand?  Are they from 5 years ago?  They aren't shown online.  Part of me feels like there is something a little "off" about these. 

EDIT: I guess the way I look at it is this: would I spend nearly $100 on those items?  The answer is no.  If I got the Sencha &amp; Bourbon scarf, I would feel better about my money spent.


----------



## MET (Oct 31, 2015)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 31 Oct 2015 - 11:17 AM, saidianeER, on 31 Oct 2015 - 11:17 AM, said:At first I was happy with my box, now I'm having second thoughts after seeing so many folks receiving the lovely scarves and leather items. I have plenty of tote bags and a stripey oilcloth one that's not really tall enough is making me think twice. Maybe I didn't get a very good variation after all. (Then again maybe next time will be the time my number comes up and I get a really big ticket item. Who knows.) I have 3 more boxes in my annual, so they have time to make it up to me.


Completely understandable and hopefully the next box will be great.  I really do love this subscription box because I have always enjoyed the presentation, uniqueness and variations of items especially for the discounted price of $90.  I have always felt the value was well beyond what I paid even if a little lower than the value promised.  I will definitely renew if there is a similar discount (at full price no).

However, perhaps the variations for this box were too disparate.  There is a large difference between a belt (that many people will not be able to use) and a lovely scarf.  I have 2 subscriptions and one I would consider the worst variation yet.  Absolutely no accessories - it has perfumes, candle, wash, scrub, almonds, mustard and bracelet.  That's it.  Had I not received wonderful boxes in the past I would be upset about this one.  I hope that they reflect more on the variations but not completely change their business model - I don't want a cookie cutter box ...

*edit - added picture


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 31, 2015)

That makes sense.  It's hard not to compare this to Rachel Zoe... and just say 'No' (for me)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I look at that box and have too many totes (and don't think it's current from the brand), don't like tea, wouldn't have picked that perfume, definitely wouldn't want the mustard.  So... 

Would be diff w/ a lovely scarf though.  I guess maybe they would need to have a smaller subscriber base to reach that level to fulfill that way. I'm likely out after mine is up.  But will certainly enjoy watching everyone's boxes.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 31, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I keep reading about the oilcloth item. what does it look like? Would you be able to post a pic?


Here are 2 pictures of mine. The tote dimensions are 10" high x 14" wide x 4" deep. It is made of a treated fabric that appears to be waterproof, which is why people are calling it "oilcloth". It is certainly not leather, and I feel fairly sure it is not plastic. It has no odor that would be typical if it were plastic. The handles are substantial woven straps and it is well sewn. There is no zipper or snap closure and no interior pockets. There is a tag sewn into the outer seam reading "pauline pin, made in France" so I think it's legit. For a tote, it's a quality item, it just doesn't seem worth $100 and it's not the equivalent of an amazing scarf (or even a quality leather belt). I'll use it next summer, and I am enjoying everything else in the box, so I suppose I should just hush and enjoy.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 31, 2015)

MET said:


> I have 2 subscriptions and one I would consider the worst variation yet.  Absolutely no accessories - it has perfumes, candle, wash, scrub, almonds, mustard and bracelet.  That's it.


Wow. That seems... very wrong somehow. Not a single item other than the fillers? Strange. At least you have a 2nd box that made up for it (a little). Will you write and ask them about that "light" variation?


----------



## MET (Oct 31, 2015)

@@DianeER - that tote is pretty and hopefully you can use it (but it's not the same as the scarf).



DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 31 Oct 2015 - 2:22 PM, said:Wow. That seems... very wrong somehow. Not a single item other than the fillers? Strange. At least you have a 2nd box that made up for it (a little). Will you write and ask them about that "light" variation?


I honestly feel that all of my past boxes were good (and in many cases better than others) so I'm going to chalk this one up as an off-box...


----------



## biki (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm really happy for everyone who has gotten a box they're happy with. I finally thought OP was getting their act together but I got a box where the body wash's cap was completely off and spilled onto everything. Worse, the soap soaked into the padding and stained the bag, seeped into the nuts and mustard and when I opened my perfume, the I box has softened and dropped the perfume.

I swear the moment I give this box the benefit of the doubt, they screw me over. Emailed OP and am waiting for some response.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 31, 2015)

If ouiplease is reading this..  Please in the future try to get food items that are sealed. It broke my heart to throw out the mustard and tea,  I was  not comfortable using it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 1, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Here are 2 pictures of mine. The tote dimensions are 10" high x 14" wide x 4" deep. It is made of a treated fabric that appears to be waterproof, which is why people are calling it "oilcloth". It is certainly not leather, and I feel fairly sure it is not plastic. It has no odor that would be typical if it were plastic. The handles are substantial woven straps and it is well sewn. There is no zipper or snap closure and no interior pockets. There is a tag sewn into the outer seam reading "pauline pin, made in France" so I think it's legit. For a tote, it's a quality item, it just doesn't seem worth $100 and it's not the equivalent of an amazing scarf (or even a quality leather belt). I'll use it next summer, and I am enjoying everything else in the box, so I suppose I should just hush and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you! same bag as mine. Had no idea when I kept reading about oilcloth. Now I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: and I thought it was some kind of plastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 1, 2015)

I received the Sencha scarf in a lavender/cream ombre with my initials and it is lovely ( I wore it yesterday and received many complement) my items only totaled a whopping 320.00 when added up. I like this box but the mustard goes to the trash. Only one perfume for me. Two body products. Looking for a body milk to make a set. Also on a different note for those who wanted a clutch or leather bracelet I contact the company yesterday and they I accept US orders and ship to US.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 1, 2015)

This month was longgggg past due. I don't know what I expected but it wasn't this. I love my gorgeous ombre blue scarf that came with my initials. I am even willing to ignore the fact that my stamping is rubbing off. The perfume however, doesn't sit well with me. I found all three $160.00 bottle perfumes on SEVERAL websites for around $20-30 each. Not sure if any of you recall but when this subscription began they had sent out a very luxe leather bottle of perfume. That felt really luxe and French like and this months perfume felt subpar to that. What really bothered me was my perfume didn't come in a box. Someone had opened it from the box and put it in my Ouiplease box. It felt used as not even the plastic was around the lid. The mustard not having a seal and the label worn off also felt used to me. Like everyone else, I am not able to move past it and use it. Not to mention the seal was broken as the lid had been popped. That tells me someone other than me had opened it prior to shipping. I have been pondering bringing up my concerns to Ouiplease. I just don't know what they can do to make this right. I feel duped and that feeling isn't going to just go away.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have cancelled my subscription. I would like the December box but I would rather have a Ripauste clutch and bracelet and maybe a couple of other items. Plus my son goes off to college for his last two years. So my boxes have been cut as has my cosmetic spending.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Nov 1, 2015)

I am happy to see a lot of people seemed to get a scarf (the best item) this time around. Seems like the odds might be better. I got the "clutch" and I love it. I wouldn't call it a clutch though. My phone is bigger than it. It's like Between a coin purse and a small makeup bag. I put a bunch of lip glosses in it and put it in my purse. Also my packing slipped valued it at 60$ but the booklet said 50$. I don't mind everyone getting different things as long as the value is closer to the same. Otherwise advertise it as a lottery and tell us the high and low value we can receive. And that doesn't mean inflate the price of a 25$ of perfume to make it seem like the values are the same. Luckily I am a yearly and got it at 87$ monthly so the value is always there for me. By for those that pay for the single box or monthly the value may not be there often. I still look forward to this box at the rate I am at. This was my 3rd box and I still haven't gotten one of the best boxes. If I don't before my sub is up I probably won't renew because that tells me they don't keep track. And even if they do what does that mean for the monthly a as opposed to the year subscribers?


----------



## DianeER (Nov 2, 2015)

The region/theme has been announced for the next box, Vol 1.6: White Winter in the Alps.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 3, 2015)

I like my box ok, but it didn't feel special at all. When they include something as unique &amp; personal as a Monogramed scarf, it's hard to feel the other items are comparable. I think everyone should have gotten one. My tea tin arrived all bent up. I had planned to gift the tea, but I can't gift it in that condition. It does smell amazing though &amp; reminds me of the Teavana blends. I was also supposed to receive an "extra gift" to replace a damaged item from a previous box. It was not included. I emailed them about both issues on Friday &amp; no response yet so we'll see...

In addition to the damaged tea, I received:

-Almonds &amp; mustard (stocking stuffers)

-Shower gel (I'll use it)

-Salome Charly bracelet (love this, already wore it on Friday)

-Marina de Bourbon perfume (gifting this to my youngest daughter for Christmas. Cute, but $160? No way is this worth as much or more than my Chanel &amp; Tom Ford fragrances of the same size. The listed price is just silly, maybe $40 reasonably)

-Pauline Pin tote (very cute &amp; sturdy/well made, but $100? Again, no way, maybe $20 - $40 if I'm being generous. The Huge Clare V. tote from the Popsugar CFDA box wasn't even valued that high &amp; it is easily double the size with leather handles &amp; a pocket.

I think I received the exact box as an earlier poster, but instead of the market tote, she received a second perfume &amp; the Sencha monogramed scarf. I get the variations I guess, but when some have more items &amp; with higher values, it leaves others feeling cheated. Some others didn't even get a tote, just filler items and the bracelet? I've tried to be supportive of this box &amp; I have loved most of the items over the year, but this has got to be my least favorite box so far, in addition to being super late &amp; behind schedule. I guess I was due a crappy, low value variation but shouldn't every box feel lovely &amp; special at this price? I'm still expecting a "best of OuiPlease" box that I won a couple of months ago. It finally shipped. I'll post when I get mine.

I just don't think I'll be renewing. The promised boutique discount for yearly subscribers that we never got, the change in original promised box value from wasn't it over $450? to now twice the value = $300, the super late shipping, we are currently 1 full box behind for the year and that's only if we actually receive 1.6 in December, and the lack of customer service response is wearing on my soul. I still have 2 boxes left on my sub. At this rate I should hopefully get all my boxes by spring sometime...

I really hope all the winter boxes are amazing &amp; arrive before Christmas. That would be ideal.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2015)

Dangit! I can't get a clutch to save my life!! Got my "best of" ouiplease box.

Of everything I got, I'm keeping only one thing. Almonds. And maybe the Historiae candle.

Tea Sprigs

Lavender Flowers

Graine de pastel hand cream

Graine de pastel face and body balm

La Fare foot cream

Douxe Me Rose Water Mist

Pier Auge Body Balm

Almonds

Historiae Hameau de la Reine candle

Julie Sion hair comb (like a decoration not an actual comb)

Oh... and a "made in China" tote by that perfume lady that is cheap but OP valued at $160 (the name escapes me)


----------



## Cupcakes (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh wow that is their "best" box?  Mucho sad face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  if that is indicative of what they would put together and sell in their "best of" box.  :blink:


----------



## chrishall55 (Nov 4, 2015)

I still can't get past the unsealed mustard that does not even make a popping/sealed sound when you open it.  I have 2 boxes left of my so called bimonthly annual subscription.  The last two have been better than the first two, but if the next two do not knock it out of the park I will not be renewing.  The first two of mine were terrible.  The non-sanitary mustard and "Made in China" wallet from THIS box concern me though.  The tea as well was not sealed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Dangit! I can't get a clutch to save my life!! Got my "best of" ouiplease box.
> 
> Of everything I got, I'm keeping only one thing. Almonds. And maybe the Historiae candle.
> 
> ...


I got a similar box, mostly filler &amp; leftover items. No scarves or leather goods at all. I'm not sure how this is a "best of" box. It's nice stuff &amp; free, so I'm not complaining at all. Just not what I expected.

Tea Sprigs

Lavender Flowers

Graine de pastel hand cream

Graine de pastel face and body balm

Atelier Cologne .25 oz spray

Douxe Me Orange Blossom Mist

Pier Auge Body Balm

Almonds

Elixir D'eclat (I like to put this on at night)

Historiae Hameau de la Reine candle

Julie Sion pin (this is actually really nice)

And cheap plastic tote thing, made in China, similar to a 'gift with purchase' beauty counter bag.


----------



## aihutch (Nov 5, 2015)

Liz at MSA reviewed her box. I noticed her tea tin came within a box, but mine didn't and it was dented. Her box looks really nice.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/11/oui-please-subscription-box-review-vol-1-5.html#comments

She is also doing a giveaway for her scarf.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2015)

My tea came in a box, too.

Here's the first brand of 1.6

Is there ANY WAY that they can pull this together before Christmas?  I doubt it.  Especially since only 1 brand looks committed: http://www.haremdessens.com/en/produits.php


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Nov 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> My tea came in a box, too.
> 
> Here's the first brand of 1.6
> 
> Is there ANY WAY that they can pull this together before Christmas?  I doubt it.  Especially since only 1 brand looks committed: http://www.haremdessens.com/en/produits.php


No way we will get this before Christmas... maybe Spring?


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 13, 2015)

I did a direct facebook contact with the brand selling the scarf sencha and somebody (sorry forgot the other half) and asked how much to direct buy the scarf. said I would pay and pretended to be a ouiplease customer so we will see.


----------



## MET (Nov 16, 2015)

Fingers crossed that the next box is shipping soon - the "invoices" were processed on my account.  Two boxes ago that was the sign that shipping was imminent; the last box - not so much.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 23, 2015)

you can now buy precurated boxes or create your own box on OuiPlease. Why arent the boxes they send to subscribers as good as the precurated ones?! I mean, really. Ugh.

http://ouipleasebox.com/oui-shop/oui-shop/ouiplease-curated-box-reine/

"Starting Wednesday the 25th of November, the first 50 people to order OuiPlease // A La Carte will receive 15% off products in their custom holiday box. All you have to do to redeem this exclusive offer is enter *OUINOEL* at checkout. OuiPlease // A La Carte ships free of charge within 3-5 business days."


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 24, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> you can now buy precurated boxes or create your own box on OuiPlease. Why arent the boxes they send to subscribers as good as the precurated ones?! I mean, really. Ugh.
> 
> http://ouipleasebox.com/oui-shop/oui-shop/ouiplease-curated-box-reine/
> 
> "Starting Wednesday the 25th of November, the first 50 people to order OuiPlease // A La Carte will receive 15% off products in their custom holiday box. All you have to do to redeem this exclusive offer is enter *OUINOEL* at checkout. OuiPlease // A La Carte ships free of charge within 3-5 business days."


Actually the code is working today.  I placed an order and I am very happy that I was able to get a custom box with what I wanted and 15% off.  If this actually shows up on time and order correct I will consider signing back up.  Very excited can't wait!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm not buying this one because it has some repeat items for me, but it looks really nice! It would be a good box to divide up for gifts.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 24, 2015)

If I wasn't subscribed I'd get one. maybe when my annual is finished...


----------



## LindaF (Nov 25, 2015)

Has anyone hit their yearly yet? I'm wondering if it's automatically renewed. I signed up February 25 and missed the first box so I've only received 3 boxes but this was initially an every 2 month sub?


----------



## DianeER (Nov 25, 2015)

I signed up on Mar. 3 and have received 3 boxes also. I've been assuming they'll honor our 6-box annual subscriptions despite it being more than a year to get them; I hope that's not a wrong assumption. I wonder if there's a way to take our credit cards out of our profiles to avoid automatic renewal.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 25, 2015)

@@LindaF I contacted customer service and she said Annual subscriptions won't renew. I'm sure it's for six boxes but I didn't ask specifically.

And when you sign up for an annual is specifically says six deliveries: "The pre-paid, Premium Annual OuiPlease membership, features the best per parcel price for all six deliveries over a full year."

(Of course it also said we'd get a special discount and that never materialized)


----------



## penny13 (Dec 3, 2015)

So - do we have any guesses on when the next box might ship? The optimist in me wants to say before the holidays...but the realist in me says we'll see White Winter in the Apls in January. Maybe even arriving in Feb. =/


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Does anyone have an actual contact number for Ouiplease? I canceled my sub back in May and they just reactivated it today without my consent. I am very upset and sent an email but would like to call them and explain this is not okay


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Word of warning to those who don't want them to charge your card. I deleted my card info on their site and they still reactivated it based on my first month with them. So deleting your card probably won't work. It even has a button feature to delete but they still have your info and can still use your card. My bank says this is fraud and that if it processes tomorrow I will have to dispute the charge based on fraud. I am really hoping this doesn't happen but I feel that I will have to do so because they have not responded to me at all.


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Dec 4, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Word of warning to those who don't want them to charge your card. I deleted my card info on their site and they still reactivated it based on my first month with them. So deleting your card probably won't work. It even has a button feature to delete but they still have your info and can still use your card. My bank says this is fraud and that if it processes tomorrow I will have to dispute the charge based on fraud. I am really hoping this doesn't happen but I feel that I will have to do so because they have not responded to me at all.


I cancelled my account today via the website.  There is a "cancel" section under your account info.  Maybe that will work better than trying to delete the card info?  I also followed up with an email requesting a confirmation of the cancellation, and inquired as to whether I would still receive the boxes due to me in the annual subscription I have already paid for.  I'm hoping for a response back- if I get one I'll update everyone.  If not, I will have proof to show my credit card company that, 1- i cancelled and that request was denied (and shouldn't have been) and 2- that I am still owed products from an already paid subscription.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 4, 2015)

The Mind Of Bre said:


> I also followed up with an email requesting a confirmation of the cancellation, and inquired as to whether I would still receive the boxes due to me in the annual subscription I have already paid for.  I'm hoping for a response back- if I get one I'll update everyone.


Please let us know either way.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you. That is what I did back in May (canceled by button) They contacted me today and said they are not sure how the error happened and how my account was reactivated but they are going to refund me. However, the bank said this may take a few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 4, 2015)

wow. I cancelled too. Now I need to figure out which card was used.

BTW, anyone get the items they ordered over Black Friday (and week after) yet?


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Dec 4, 2015)

I just heard back from Oui Please... here's what they wrote:

"Bonjour Breanne, 

 
Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. You have cancelled your account. It will show as pending until your last box has shipped. Once your last box has shipped your membership will be complete and you will not be charged again. Merci. 
 
*Oui Please Team."*
 
* *I will still be keeping an eye out to make sure my account doesn't auto renew in January but it seems like my account has been cancelled.


----------



## MET (Dec 4, 2015)

I ended up cancelling one of my annual subscriptions and will re-assess once the next box is delivered.  I really like the subscription but would prefer either quarterly or more frequent communications.  Here's hoping for a pre-Christmas box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 5, 2015)

Has anyone's clutches shipped?  The ones we ordered after Thanksgiving?  They have not responded to emails (as typical).


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 5, 2015)

All the items i ordered  on Black friday (ir maybe even before) have now shipped.  They responded to my facebook post and said it would be 1-2 weeks from order date for everything to ship.


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 6, 2015)

I received my order from the 24th and the clutches are very nice.  I also ordered a couple of other items, no damages or mess ups.  Shipping was great.  Wish the normal subscription shipments went this smooth.  Also for anyone wanting to try this box, the discount code OUINOEL still works. Brings a $150.00 box down to $127.50.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 7, 2015)

I havent heard a peep about mine.  And I ordered before it was widely posted :/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks like they are getting them from France (which wasn't clear when I ordered). They are saying 3-4 weeks.


----------



## jess7760 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just heard from them  on Twitter (I was having trouble actually placing an order), and they said there will be an update next week re: box 1.6. They're aiming to get the box out before Christmas, but due to recent events shipping etc. is very slow both out of Europe and into the United States. 

Just thought I'd let everyone know, hopefully they provide an update with a clearer picture but this is at least something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 8, 2015)

I didn't think about what happened Paris last week might have an effect on shipping from Europe, but I bet it has.  Could also explain the delay in Ellada Lane which is coming from Greece and Germany.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 8, 2015)

I get things from france all the time work related in the mail . I have had no change in the mail system . It was not effected.


----------



## MET (Dec 18, 2015)

I've been a fan of this box since the beginning but the complete lack of communications this time around (and dodging or removing the facebook questions) has me determined to cancel my last remaining annual subscription before it renews.  I have 2 boxes that were supposed to arrive in December and I guess that will be January if we are all lucky.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Dec 18, 2015)

What I don't understand is why they don't curate boxes ahead of time....like they should have already gotten everything for this box months ago and currently be working on a future box....


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2015)

I received this email from Oui Please today. I'm glad they decided to address the tardiness of 1.6 . I hope it's filled with some fabulous cashmere items that follow suit to the PS LE headband. I have a cashmere beret that I absolutely love- it was one of my first big timeless purchases in my early 20s &amp; years later I'm still in love with it.

On another note, I just started using that radiance elixir (face oil) from a couple boxes ago &amp; It's fabulous. I know some boxes have been really heavy on beauty products but I must say that I've enjoyed them all. That said, I've enjoyed this subscription but I'm on the fence about staying on after my years up. I canceled my subscription in their system so it hopefully doesn't auto renew for a year. We'll see after 1.6  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2015)

Oops, I forgot to add the picture of the email/newsletter I received ..


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 30, 2015)

Spoilers for volume 1.6 are up on MSA:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/12/oui-please-volume-1-6.html


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2015)

I think the spoilers look Awesome for this box- I'm super excited to receive it! Also, I won't be upset if I receive another 1951 clutch... just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The treat looks super yummy too... Definitely doesn't go with my New Years resolution but oh well, I've never been good with resolutions anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Dec 30, 2015)

1.6 will be my last box. If I receive the clutch I will have to subscribe for another year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if not I will be disappointed and probably will take a break. I have too many subs and things I should use before they got bad. I am actually worried about all the fine creams and oils from Ouiplease. I still didn't open them and I can't see when I will... I have mountain of other things to use first...

Back to 1.6, I love all the spoilers for this box &lt;3


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am starting to think that these boxes will never ship on time because I have come to conclusion that they wait until all boxes are sold and then ship. Grrrr so frustrating.


----------



## MET (Jan 5, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 05 Jan 2016 - 6:53 PM, said:I am starting to think that these boxes will never ship on time because I have come to conclusion that they wait until all boxes are sold and then ship. Grrrr so frustrating.


That's an interesting theory.   To be honest I was very upset with their last email because I felt they were using the attacks in Paris as an excuse and it was in very poor taste.  As I stated earlier on this post, I work for a French company and we had 2 colleagues die in the attacks and not once has there been a delay in shipments between the U.S. and France.  As much as I liked the contents I will be taking a break from OP once I receive my last box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 6, 2016)

MET said:


> That's an interesting theory.   To be honest I was very upset with their last email because I felt they were using the attacks in Paris as an excuse and it was in very poor taste.  As I stated earlier on this post, I work for a French company and we had 2 colleagues die in the attacks and not once has there been a delay in shipments between the U.S. and France.  As much as I liked the contents I will be taking a break from OP once I receive my last box.


I completely agree!  I also think they use the money they get from the boxes to negotiate with the vendors.  I also do not expect it to ship "early Jan" - more like the last possible day of the month. That's how it's been each other time (after multiple delays).  Just don't think they have the funding to run a box like this.  I would also question long term viability. I do think they are great when they finally do come out.  Just the time between leads me to not sub again.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok. So according to their Facebook page the box is sold out, now how much time from now to when we receive them. If it is at the end of the month, I know that I am right and so is boxes and boxes. I do really enjoy the boxes but I don't understand why they are so late shipping when I received ancurated box in 7 days. Hmmm... Seems like they had enough profits to make those boxes with no delays. Fingers crossed on a great box!!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 6, 2016)

I was trying say enough product but profit works too.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 9, 2016)

I just saw this on their IG asking which color people would like to see in the upcoming parcel



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 10, 2016)

sure, for the 10% of people that receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe they will never ship another box &gt; It sure feels that way.  I feel so ripped off with my yearly sub. Plus they never answer email.   They only sent me 3 boxes so they still owe me 3.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 10, 2016)

someone in another site said they told her on the 8th that they would ship within 2 weeks.  It's the normal sliding timeline. LOL.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 10, 2016)

The thing is I actually love most of what they send me. I just wish they would get it together


----------



## MET (Jan 10, 2016)

beachbaby30 said:


> beachbaby30, on 10 Jan 2016 - 12:23 PM, said:Maybe they will never ship another box &gt; It sure feels that way.  I feel so ripped off with my yearly sub. Plus they never answer email.   They only sent me 3 boxes so they still owe me 3.


And they delete most of their FB posts asking about the status of boxes. 



boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 10 Jan 2016 - 12:25 PM, said:someone in another site said they told her on the 8th that they would ship within 2 weeks.  It's the normal sliding timeline. LOL.


OP should definitely phrase it that way ....  just state a date with no month and then technically they are never wrong. Maybe it will ship Jan 8th, Feb 8th   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 10, 2016)

MET said:


> And they delete most of their FB posts asking about the status of boxes.
> 
> OP should definitely phrase it that way ....  just state a date with no month and then technically they are never wrong. Maybe it will ship Jan 8th, Feb 8th   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the email she received was on the 8th. It said 2 weeks. I would still expect around the last day of Jan.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2016)

I kinda don't mind that this box doesn't run "on schedule". The reason why is because if it did-- I'd be getting all my quarterly boxes (RZ, PS LE, FFF, etc) all at the same time--- like amazing sub overload...lol!! Like now, it's been weeks since I've gotten any presents in the mail so it's a little more exciting for me. I guess I'm trying to look on the bright side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do love this box &amp; what they send- im excited to see all the fun variations.


----------



## MET (Jan 10, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 10 Jan 2016 - 4:44 PM, said:I guess I'm trying to look on the bright side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do love this box &amp; what they send- im excited to see all the fun variations.


The contents are definitely nice (one of my favorites) but the lack of communications and transparency.  It's so bad it is almost funny.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2016)

MET said:


> The contents are definitely nice (one of my favorites) but the lack of communications and transparency. It's so bad it is almost funny.


I agree completely. As a business owner, things go wrong at times. I always take responsibility &amp; do what it takes to makes things right. Customers will pay a premium for quality customer service- integrity is everything . ( my sister &amp; I own a residential building &amp; commercial maintenance company).


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 11, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I kinda don't mind that this box doesn't run "on schedule". The reason why is because if it did-- I'd be getting all my quarterly boxes (RZ, PS LE, FFF, etc) all at the same time--- like amazing sub overload...lol!!


But that's the problem – it's not a quarterly box! It's meant to be a bi-monthly box. If they shipped on time, there wouldn't be overlap with quarterly boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 11, 2016)

MoiSurtout said:


> But that's the problem – it's not a quarterly box! It's meant to be a bi-monthly box. If they shipped on time, there wouldn't be overlap with quarterly boxes.


haha!  at this point, I forgot it was bi-monthly. I don't even know that they meet the quarterly timelines. LOL. That time when you have all but given up on something...


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 12, 2016)

Has anyone received shipping yet?


----------



## DianeER (Jan 19, 2016)

FYI, I wrote to OuiPlease CS asking about subscription times and received this response.



> Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. You will receive 6 boxes per subscription even if it takes more than 12 months to get them to you. Your account will automatically renew exactly 1 yr later.
> If you would like to cancel your account you may do so at any time. Your account status will read pending cancelation until you receive all 6 boxes.  Please let us know if you have any other questions.  Merci.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have decided that I no longer want to subscribe to them if they are going to be this behind.  I am supposed to receive 1.6 as my last box, and I have changed CC on their site to one that I keep very little money in.  I really love the unique items in their boxes and they do respond to emails, but it is just the shipping of the boxes and charging of the next box before you get the last box you paid for.  Sorry for the rant.  Just waiting patiently for 1.6!!!!!  I think all boxes should have a 1951 clutch in them since it is taking this long to get the boxes out to people.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm sooo ready for this box! I hope it ships this week!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jan 19, 2016)

Canceled mine. I started a year in April and still have only gotten 3 boxes....I'll decide if I want to renew after I get all my boxes I already paid for.


----------



## MET (Jan 21, 2016)

Echoing a couple of the comments on FB - beginning to get a really bad feeling here.  What would happen if they go under?  Most of us purchased the boxes over a year ago and getting a credit....


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have not checked FB lately but I know they deleted a few comments about when the boxes were shipping.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 21, 2016)

I keep seeing all these fabulous spoilers on their Facebook &amp; I really want this box. I saw this 1 gold tone necklace that I'm praying to the OP gods for. I keep telling myself that good things come for those who wait. 1.6 has been sold out for a couple weeks now , shipping has to be soon.


----------



## MET (Jan 22, 2016)

Potentially good news ...  according to FB they are shipping next week.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2016)

So I just got an email from ouiplease that my subscription auto-renewed for $650 today. I am so kicking myself for not canceling the sub earlier! JUST. COMPLETELY. FORGOT. FACEPALM.

Anyhow, I just emailed them to cancel and get the amount that was charged to my card refunded. I pointed out that I am still waiting on two more boxes (1.6 and 1.7) for the annual that I payed last year and that I would at that point decide if I would like to purchase another annual subscription.

So, has anyone else been auto-renewed as well without any prior notification? Were they good about canceling and refunding the money? I have some unexpected hospital and doctors bills that I would rather have the money go to at the moment. Sigh...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 22, 2016)

I haven't had this experience but I would think worse comes to worse, you can always cancel it with your credit card company. I'm sure that Oui please will do the right thing and refund you if you contact them. Don't worry yourself


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks @@Shauna999! Hopefully I'll get a response from them in the next few days...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 23, 2016)

Stella A said:


> So I just got an email from ouiplease that my subscription auto-renewed for $650 today. I am so kicking myself for not canceling the sub earlier! JUST. COMPLETELY. FORGOT. FACEPALM.
> 
> Anyhow, I just emailed them to cancel and get the amount that was charged to my card refunded. I pointed out that I am still waiting on two more boxes (1.6 and 1.7) for the annual that I payed last year and that I would at that point decide if I would like to purchase another annual subscription.
> 
> So, has anyone else been auto-renewed as well without any prior notification? Were they good about canceling and refunding the money? I have some unexpected hospital and doctors bills that I would rather have the money go to at the moment. Sigh...


They auto renewed me without notification too.  They are refusing to refund me and I have contacted my credit card company.      They told my credit card company the charge was valid, and now I have problem getting my money back  ( looks like its not going to happen)


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 23, 2016)

beachbaby30 said:


> They auto renewed me without notification too.  They are refusing to refund me and I have contacted my credit card company.      They told my credit card company the charge was valid, and now I have problem getting my money back  ( looks like its not going to happen


Ugh, they are so sketchy! Auto-renewing without prior notification (especially after telling others that they don't auto-renew yearly subs) and before fulfilling and delivering the promised number of boxes for the previous yearly sub. Oh well, I'll wait and see what they tell me before going the same route as you and trying to dispute the charge with the credit card company (though from your experience I expect I will end up with the same result)...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2016)

I have an email that directly states that Annual subscriptions do not auto renew. If that helps anyone. 

And hell, no that charge isnt valid!! They haven't even stuck to their end of the business arrangement. You still havent received what you paid for in the first place. No credit card company worth their salt is going to make you pay for that.

From October 29th 2015:

"Bonjour,

Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. Annuals do not renew. You cancelled your annual on July 31st. Please let us know if you have any other questions. Merci.

Oui Please Team."


----------



## DianeER (Jan 25, 2016)

Here is the response I received today after writing to ask their CS to cancel my subscription. Short version: if you want to avoid auto-renewal, you have to go to their website, sign in, click My Account, click VIEW next to your subscription to see details, then click Cancel (I'm going this from a laptop, not sure how different it would be on a mobile device). My account status now shows "Pending Cancellation".



> Thank you for reaching Oui Please Team. We would like to apologize that your experience has not been flawless. We are doing our best to improve our service and we appreciate your feedback. We will begin shipping Vol 1.6 this week. You will receive an email with your Fedex Tracking number once your box has shipped.
> 
> If you would like to cancel your account please log in to ouipleasebox.com and do so. Once you cancel your subscription the status of your account should change to pending cancel due to the fact that you still have 3 boxes left on your account. If your account status does not change to pending cancel please let us know.
> 
> ...


I'm half concerned that since I am pending cancellation, I'll get the low-value nothing-special boxes from here until the end, but there's not much I can do if they decide to retaliate in that way. I did say in my email to them that if they started providing a more balanced set of items across boxes and improved their shipping practices, I would be thrilled to resubscribe, since I really do love their products.


----------



## MET (Jan 25, 2016)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 25 Jan 2016 - 11:31 AM, said:
> 
> I'm half concerned that since I am pending cancellation, I'll get the low-value nothing-special boxes from here until the end, but there's not much I can do if they decide to retaliate in that way.


I had the same thought .... shame that the execution (shipping schedule and comms) has not been resolved.  Personally, an update every few weeks would have at least made me feel better.  C'est la vie.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 25, 2016)

I wonder if they will ship the boxes today or this week. I have not checked facebook yet.  This is my last one, crazy shipping times and charging people before they ever get the 1st box.  This is a great box, I have had no problems w/ customer services, as I have not had to contact them but it is just that some get an email updating status of box and some don't, and I don't mind variations, but lets be sure that everyone gets the same value amount and at least one big ticket item.  Maybe they will read this blog/forum and see that everyone is saying the same thing.  The potential for this box to be great is there, they just need to make adjustments.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 25, 2016)

Just an update on the $650 annual sub auto-renewal that I was charged last week (despite the fact that I am stilled owed volumes 1.6 and 1.7 on my current annual sub). I just got an email response from ouiplease that they have partially refunded most of the charge (except for $35). I'm overall happy with this resolution and quite relieved that the situation didn't have to drag out and include contacting my credit card company. If my last two boxes are good I will most definitely resub for another year since they seem to be really listening to their customers concerns, and trying to improve their curation and overall experience...


----------



## Mopeysealion (Jan 25, 2016)

What is wrong with contacting your credit card? I would never tolerate a $35 "processing fee" for refunding my money that they shouldn't have billed.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 25, 2016)

I did send them an email to inquire about the $35 I was still charged. I'm going to wait for their response before doing anything. Honestly, I'm just relieved to get almost all of it back without having to put up a huge fight...
Anyway, I can't contest the charge since it is still showing up as pending on my credit card account. Once the charge goes thru and if ouiplease refuses to refund the last bit I probably will try contesting the $35 charge. I'm just trying to keep my stress levels low at the moment while recovering from surgery...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2016)

Stella A said:


> I did send them an email to inquire about the $35 I was still charged. I'm going to wait for their response before doing anything. Honestly, I'm just relieved to get almost all of it back without having to put up a huge fight...
> 
> Anyway, I can't contest the charge since it is still showing up as pending on my credit card account. Once the charge goes thru and if ouiplease refuses to refund the last bit I probably will try contesting the $35 charge. I'm just trying to keep my stress levels low at the moment while recovering from surgery...


I totally understand.. It's definitely not worth stressing out over. I'm glad to hear that right off the back your getting back 95% of the charge. Wishing you a speedy recovery !!


----------



## Amy Cipolla Barnes (Jan 26, 2016)

I cancelled and removed my credit card info just prior to my renewal date (12/5). They did not auto renew my account and it reads as cancelled. I don't think they could auto renew since my card isn't there anymore, That should have been when the ship time for my 6th and final box. As it is now almost February and no box, I checked in with them and got a response the same day by Facebook PM. My box will ship on Thursday. I have never received even one ship notice--my boxes have all just mysteriously showed up. I am in TN so relatively close to TX--would expect the box early/mid next week. So I guess they are shipping the end of this week. I won't be renewing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have loved the boxes but am too worried about longevity beyond this final box and the specially curated boxes. I did get a clutch in my first box so will be interested to see what comes up in this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biki (Jan 26, 2016)

I received a response back on Twitter that they'll begin shipping this week.  Let's see if anyone gets any notices.


----------



## Burmesecat (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a heads up--  I did not want to auto renew and I was charged $650 and they only refunded $615. -they do *charge *you a $*35 transaction charge*.  I did not realize they would auto renew when I was awaiting my last 2 boxes.


----------



## biki (Jan 27, 2016)

DianeER said:


> Here is the response I received today after writing to ask their CS to cancel my subscription. Short version: if you want to avoid auto-renewal, you have to go to their website, sign in, click My Account, click VIEW next to your subscription to see details, then click Cancel (I'm going this from a laptop, not sure how different it would be on a mobile device). My account status now shows "Pending Cancellation".
> 
> I'm half concerned that since I am pending cancellation, I'll get the low-value nothing-special boxes from here until the end, but there's not much I can do if they decide to retaliate in that way. I did say in my email to them that if they started providing a more balanced set of items across boxes and improved their shipping practices, I would be thrilled to resubscribe, since I really do love their products.


I actually wonder if it wouldn't be the opposite.  I feel like the folks that ordered single boxes got the big ticket items and annual subscribers got the leftovers because they know we're locked in while as the month to month they wanted to hook you in.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 27, 2016)

biki said:


> I actually wonder if it wouldn't be the opposite. I feel like the folks that ordered single boxes got the big ticket items and annual subscribers got the leftovers because they know we're locked in while as the month to month they wanted to hook you in.


I'm an annual subscriber &amp; almost every shipment, I got a big ticket items such as the 1951 clutch, Voltaire Scarf, personalized initial scarf , etc Etc. There was only one month that I received a lower cost box but it still retailed for approx $300 so no complaints here.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2016)

@@DianeER Erg. Don't say that!! Although it might explain why, after six boxes, I still haven't received a clutch. /cry


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just got an email from Fed Ex to let me know my Oui Please box has been picked up!!!! Finally on its way!!!!  It says it is only 5 lbs, but that may change.  Can't wait to see what is inside!!!


----------



## MET (Jan 29, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 29 Jan 2016 - 5:23 PM, said:Just got an email from Fed Ex to let me know my Oui Please box has been picked up!!!! Finally on its way!!!!  It says it is only 5 lbs, but that may change.  Can't wait to see what is inside!!!


Very cool!   Nothing yet for either of mine but hopefully by Monday.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 30, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm an annual subscriber &amp; almost every shipment, I got a big ticket items such as the 1951 clutch, Voltaire Scarf, personalized initial scarf , etc Etc. There was only one month that I received a lower cost box but it still retailed for approx $300 so no complaints here.


lucky lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (Feb 1, 2016)

my box was delivered....can't wait till I get out of work tonight!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 1, 2016)

LindaF said:


> my box was delivered....can't wait till I get out of work tonight!!Hope


Hope to see spoilers soon!


----------



## aniadania (Feb 1, 2016)

Someone on MSA got 1.6 and post spoilers in comments


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 1, 2016)

still no tracking for me and no response from Ellada Lane either.  The only reliable boxes seem to be Luxor box and Luxe Provence.  THese two actually ship when they say they will.


----------



## MET (Feb 1, 2016)

vanstoj said:


> vanstoj, on 01 Feb 2016 - 3:51 PM, said:still no tracking for me and no response from Ellada Lane either.  The only reliable boxes seem to be Luxor box and Luxe Provence.  THese two actually ship when they say they will.


I think that most boxes are reliable and ship when they are supposed to.  I have not received tracking details nor a response to my question about shipping - such a bad way to run a business.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is a pic of the spoiler for 1.6 from their

IG


----------



## MET (Feb 2, 2016)

MSA has posted a picture of someone's box.  One of my boxes is due to be delivered on Thursday.... here's hoping for a nice one even though I opted against renewing.


----------



## InTheLou (Feb 2, 2016)

All the boxes from the first round were the same.  It'll be interesting to see what the next round is like.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 2, 2016)

My box was delivered today.  Hoping for a good box.  I have never been on the first wave of shipments, mine is normally one of the last.  Will take pics tonight if someone can tell me how to post on here.


----------



## MET (Feb 2, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 02 Feb 2016 - 5:44 PM, said:My box was delivered today.  Hoping for a good box.  I have never been on the first wave of shipments, mine is normally one of the last.  Will take pics tonight if someone can tell me how to post on here.


Hopefully you love (or at least like) your box!  For adding pictures: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 3, 2016)

I received my box yesterday and I love it. I am wearing the earrings today, very nicely made and the perfume smells very nice. I received 1897. The candies are very good. Here is a picture of the box unwrapped.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 3, 2016)

I think they are trying to make it to where everyone gets almost the same price point in items.  I received an extra perfume that was in one of the first boxes they did because it is not listed in the magazine they send.  My total box value was about 352.00.  Which is great since I only spent 120.00 on the box.


----------



## MET (Feb 3, 2016)

This looks so nice!  Is that a necklace or bracelet near the earrings?  I am in love with the Numero 8 bracelets they have on their Facebook page but I don't think that they are in this box. 

I receive my box tomorrow and can't wait.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 3, 2016)

MET said:


> This looks so nice!  Is that a necklace or bracelet near the earrings?  I am in love with the Numero 8 bracelets they have on their Facebook page but I don't think that they are in this box.
> 
> I receive my box tomorrow and can't wait.


It is a bracelet, very dainty Tassia Canellis Oui Please exclusive. The 1851 is a card/coin purse, and that is the only 1851 listed in the magazine.  I don't like that they advertised a clutch but sending a card/coin purse, glad I received one, but if someone purchased just for the hope of possibly getting one, they are going to be disappointed.  I just could not pass up a discounted box, the 1851 coin purse is a bonus!  Hope yours is great tomorrow.  Post a pic!!!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Feb 3, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> 20160202_223206.jpg
> 
> I think they are trying to make it to where everyone gets almost the same price point in items. I received an extra perfume that was in one of the first boxes they did because it is not listed in the magazine they send. My total box value was about 352.00. Which is great since I only spent 120.00 on the box.


I received the same box as you. Besides I got a green card holder and a different perfume.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 3, 2016)

Mommacheeta said:


> I received the same box as you. Besides I got a green card holder and a different perfume.


Which perfume did you get?  Have you tried the toothpaste yet?


----------



## Mommacheeta (Feb 3, 2016)

I got 1826. Have had a chance to try it out. I'll try to post a picture again. Haven't tried the toothpaste yet either.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 4, 2016)

Do we have a trades link?  I'm dying for the zebra wallet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 4, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Do we have a trades link?  I'm dying for the zebra wallet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


We have a thread here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135589-ouiplease-swaps/?hl=%2Bouiplease&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2368819


----------



## MET (Feb 4, 2016)

My box just arrived and I'm thrilled because I actually received a Numero 8 bracelet!  Had I posted about the bracelet before my order shipped I would have thought it a conspiracy


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2016)

MET said:


> My box just arrived and I'm thrilled because I actually received a Numero 8 bracelet! Had I posted about the bracelet before my order shipped I would have thought it a conspiracy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay.. I'm so happy for you-- you totally deserve this awesome box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Feb 4, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 04 Feb 2016 - 3:13 PM, said:Yay.. I'm so happy for you-- you totally deserve this awesome box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you - we all deserve awesome boxes especially you since you have been so loyal!  I have always loved their boxes and have lucked out with terrific ones.  The problem has been the shipping delay/comms but then I get the box and it's like what delay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My next one arrives early next week....


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 4, 2016)

Great looking box MET!!  I like your bracelet.  Hope you enjoy! Let me know if you have used the toothpaste or body milk (cant decide if that is like a shower milk or body milk/lotion)?


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 4, 2016)

Seeing the contents of the first wave of boxes and more uniform box curation is making me quite giddy with excitement for my box! Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I'm really happy that ouiplease seems to be listening to their customers concerns and trying to correct some issues such as too much box variation per issue and the ensuing box envy created by the variation...

Also, is it silly that I absolutely love receiving the luxe black ouiplease boxes that the items are packed in?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biki (Feb 4, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Seeing the contents of the first wave of boxes and more uniform box curation is making me quite giddy with excitement for my box! Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I'm really happy that ouiplease seems to be listening to their customers concerns and trying to correct some issues such as too much box variation per issue and the ensuing box envy created by the variation...
> 
> Also, is it silly that I absolutely love receiving the luxe black ouiplease boxes that the items are packed in?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same! So happy to see the great boxes.

And I love the boxes they're packed in too. So pretty and useful! Lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 4, 2016)

Got an eggplant/purple small clutch/wallet.  3 jewelry items (numerous 8 and the regular 2 items). No candle. oolution anti-aging. the silk milk. perfume. toothpaste.  will be looking to swap the wallet color. 2 food items.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 4, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Got an eggplant/purple small clutch/wallet. 3 jewelry items (numerous 8 and the regular 2 items). No candle. oolution anti-aging. the silk milk. perfume. toothpaste. will be looking to swap the wallet color. 2 food items.


Sounds like another Fabulous box-- I hope your able to trade for the zebra wallet.. You totally deserve it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 4, 2016)

I have no shipping info for this box in my fedex account and my OuiPlease account says "Completed"... I have 2 boxes remaining on my annual and recently cancelled to avoid being charged before I received the first 6 boxes.

Anyone else have a similar situation? I wrote them to make sure I'm getting it... It's been such a long wait I hope everything's okay and I don't get the leftovers or something!


----------



## DianeER (Feb 4, 2016)

@@Hshaw05 My box (and many others) was shipped UPS this time. You might check your UPS account.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 4, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Sounds like another Fabulous box-- I hope your able to trade for the zebra wallet.. You totally deserve it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


aw you're sweet xx


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 5, 2016)

DianeER said:


> @@Hshaw05 My box (and many others) was shipped UPS this time. You might check your UPS account.


Ah that's it thank you! I must have missed something! Delivery date of 2/8!!!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Feb 5, 2016)

Hshaw05 said:


> I have no shipping info for this box in my fedex account and my OuiPlease account says "Completed"... I have 2 boxes remaining on my annual and recently cancelled to avoid being charged before I received the first 6 boxes.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar situation? I wrote them to make sure I'm getting it... It's been such a long wait I hope everything's okay and I don't get the leftovers or something!


I emailed them yesterday about the shipping status of my box telling them others had already received. They responded back last night with a UPS tracking number. You may want to email them direct and ask for your shipping status again. Mine is scheduled to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 5, 2016)

Same for me, it was UPS and it should arrive on Monday! I'm usually one of the first or in the middle to receive this box, that's also why I was worried I think!


----------



## Amy Cipolla Barnes (Feb 5, 2016)

I cancelled in December before by annual renewed. Box just arrived in TN today. Most contents are similar except I received a 1951 zipper pocket pouch that isn't the cardholder size or the clutch--it is in between the two like a cosmetic size.

Cosmetic 1951 bag--??

Mirogole Sorbonne earrings $60

Tassia bracelet $50

Harems des send silk milk $30

Histoires de parfum Vert Pivoive $40

Oolotion glow up in a tube, not pump as shown $??, probably not $40. More like deluxe sample size

Lebon toothpaste $17

Ladure chocolates $25

Carmelized walnuts (not macadamia nuts) $15

$275 total plus whatever the 1951 cosmetic pouch is valued at


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2016)

I want my box so bad &amp; myups is showing nothing on my February calender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm secretly hoping that it just randomly shows up today.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 5, 2016)

@@Shauna999 hope it shows up today or tomorrow.  I am not really feeling any box envy this go around.  Everyone seems to be receiving just about the same thing and also in the same price ranges.  Hope you get a great box and enjoy it!  Post pics, can't wait to see which items you get!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> @@Shauna999 hope it shows up today or tomorrow. I am not really feeling any box envy this go around. Everyone seems to be receiving just about the same thing and also in the same price ranges. Hope you get a great box and enjoy it! Post pics, can't wait to see which items you get!


Awe.. Thanks so much!! I'll definitely post pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Feb 5, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 05 Feb 2016 - 2:32 PM, said:I want my box so bad &amp; myups is showing nothing on my February calender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm secretly hoping that it just randomly shows up today.


Oh no - have you written them?  I had written checking on the status of my 2nd box and they were pretty good with the response time (I think it was a day).  I hope yours magically appears soon!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2016)

MET said:


> Oh no - have you written them? I had written checking on the status of my 2nd box and they were pretty good with the response time (I think it was a day). I hope yours magically appears soon!


Thank you!! Good idea -- I'll send them a quick little note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2016)

Reporting back.. I sent them an email &amp; they responded in lightening speed time.. Less than 5 minutes.. Super Impressive!! I have no idea why the delivery isn't showing up in myUps , but the awesome amazing news is that my black box is scheduled to be delivered Monday- I'll take it!! Wishing everyone a Fabulous Weekend!!


----------



## DianeER (Feb 8, 2016)

I got an interesting email from OuiPlease this morning answering a lot of our questions and addressing concerns. I truly hope they follow through!


----------



## MET (Feb 8, 2016)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 08 Feb 2016 - 11:22 AM, said:
> I got an interesting email from OuiPlease this morning answering a lot of our questions and addressing concerns. I truly hope they follow through!
> 
> 
> ...


I was just posting the same email :lol:    I think that the email is an improvement and if they are able to meet their shipping date then I may consider subscribing again. One of my subscriptions ends with 2.1 so I look forward to that particular box.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 8, 2016)

Got mine today! Love it and omg the food!!! Glad I got a nice 1951 item! 

Really like the sound of that email too!


----------



## DianeER (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow @@Hshaw05 you got a full-size 1951 clutch! Congrats! My box will be delivered tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## MET (Feb 8, 2016)

Received my 2nd box today and all items were the same as the 1st with the exception of the 1951 product.  In this box there was a medium size leather item (smaller than the clutch but bigger than the coin purse).  My only hesitation is the color - it is a neon green ala the 80's 

*edit: adding a picture of the two 1951 items.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 8, 2016)

My delivery came &amp; Im satisfied with I got!! I got a bubble gum pink full size 1951 clutch - it will definitely be cute for spring &amp; summer. My jewelry items are going up to swap- I got the tassia bracelet &amp; mirgiole earrings- both are dainty &amp; nice but just not my taste. I'm excited to try oolution- I'm all about getting a glow!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 8, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> My delivery came &amp; Im satisfied with I got!! I got a bubble gum pink full size 1951 clutch - it will definitely be cute for spring &amp; summer. My jewelry items are going up to swap- I got the tassia bracelet &amp; mirgiole earrings- both are dainty &amp; nice but just not my taste. I'm excited to try oolution- I'm all about getting a glow!!


Dang girl. You really ARE lucky!  Happy to see it! Full size PINK (love) 1951 clutch - going to a good girl!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 8, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Dang girl. You really ARE lucky! Happy to see it! Full size PINK (love) 1951 clutch - going to a good girl!


You're the sweetest - thank you :-*


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 8, 2016)

DianeER said:


> Wow @@Hshaw05 you got a full-size 1951 clutch! Congrats! My box will be delivered tomorrow, looking forward to it.


I feel very lucky I've had a good experience with this sub so far and use and enjoy so many of the items! I think this is the large size clutch 9"x5" in a pink/mauve color (didn't include a chain, but there is the option to attach one).


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> My delivery came &amp; Im satisfied with I got!! I got a bubble gum pink full size 1951 clutch - it will definitely be cute for spring &amp; summer. My jewelry items are going up to swap- I got the tassia bracelet &amp; mirgiole earrings- both are dainty &amp; nice but just not my taste. I'm excited to try oolution- I'm all about getting a glow!!


That is the same as my box, too! Except my clutch is yellow. I'm really happy to see that there are fewer variations this time around, too!


----------



## penny13 (Feb 17, 2016)

I finally got to open my box...and I got nothing from 1951 . I got instead some tiger cutout necklace. Did anyone here not get any clutch or coin purse?! How do I always end up on the naughty list?!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2016)

penny13 said:


> I finally got to open my box...and I got nothing from 1951 . I got instead some tiger cutout necklace. Did anyone here not get any clutch or coin purse?! How do I always end up on the naughty list?!


I didn't get anything from 1951 either. I got a ring I will never wear. It looks like a thick band...that's it...super boring.


----------



## biki (Feb 19, 2016)

penny13 said:


> I finally got to open my box...and I got nothing from 1951 . I got instead some tiger cutout necklace. Did anyone here not get any clutch or coin purse?! How do I always end up on the naughty list?!


Yeah, I got the same. So bummed. Same feeling as you. Sigh


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 19, 2016)

I got the tiger necklace, but I was happy to get that.  I got a clutch in the luxor special edition and I ahve yet to use it.  It is cute but not practical for me.  The necklace will get worn.


----------



## penny13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Per Facebook, it sounds like Nuxe will be in the next box (or, at least, some of them)...there's a handful of rose options:

https://us.nuxe.com/search/?s=rose


----------



## MET (Feb 25, 2016)

Teaser for 2.1 - looks good and if they ship by March 15th as per their last email :wub:


----------



## aihutch (Feb 25, 2016)

I like the spoiler so I signed up for the single box using the discount. After seeing some people not receive the clutch in the last box, I'm still reluctant to go back to month to month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 8, 2016)

Who thinks this will go out on the 15th (as promised)?


----------



## MET (Mar 9, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 08 Mar 2016 - 11:32 AM, said:Who thinks this will go out on the 15th (as promised)?


I have my fingers crossed but would guess 50/50 chance.  I really like the spoilers and always look forward to this box.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 10, 2016)

There are new spoilers on Oui please facebook page.  Kind of meh for me.  Hope there is more than just 4 items but it looks like that might be it unless more brands are added shortly.


----------



## biki (Mar 11, 2016)

They just sent an update about the possible items that'll be included in the next box plus a note that it's not shipping on time after all. I wonder how long "a few days" will be.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 15, 2016)

biki said:


> They just sent an update about the possible items that'll be included in the next box plus a note that it's not shipping on time after all. I wonder how long "a few days" will be.


knowing them: the last day of the month.  what is should be: 2 days. I no longer have faith in them.


----------



## MET (Mar 15, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 15 Mar 2016 - 6:56 PM, said:knowing them: the last day of the month.  what is should be: 2 days. I no longer have faith in them.


One of their responses (a few days ago) said that they would ship by the end of the month.  I just figured that it would be the end of the month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

MET said:


> One of their responses (a few days ago) said that they would ship by the end of the month.  I just figured that it would be the end of the month.


of course. then they should say that!  Not "a few days"  - because that is really a half month


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

I guess you can tell that I am over them... and this will be my last box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 16 Mar 2016 - 10:52 AM, said:I guess you can tell that I am over them... and this will be my last box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Understood.  I was hoping for the 15th but I'm still on the fence on renewing- the CS is not good but I really like the boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah, that's totally the problem.  I'm a little too focused on communications.  I cant enjoy something if the communications arent there.


----------



## InTheLou (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah, the boxes are great, but CS leaves something to be desired.  I've asked for a few updates on shipping and only heard back once.  Now they're ignoring me on FB and instagram.  ):


----------



## MET (Mar 22, 2016)

From their FB page:" Les Petites... arrives in the United States! For our La Vie en rose box subscribers, we are happy to announce that you will find a surprise in your box!"   Perhaps a coupon? Either way as usual I can't wait to get this box.

"OuiPleaseBonjour Cecilia, we are currently packing up everyone's boxes and you should receive a tracking number next week!"


----------



## MET (Mar 25, 2016)

They have a boxing video on their FB page and you can see a couple of the items in addition to the scarf - looks like a couple of repeats like the scented facial water, perfume from last box, Nuxe,


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm sitting 2.1 out-- I canceled my annual back in December &amp; I just haven't been inclined to sign back up. I think it's a fabulous box &amp; I love the items that I've received. I think I'm on sub box overload that nothing seems too exciting lately... I know I have to snap out of it...Hahaha!! Im excited to see what you ladies get &amp; I can't wait to be totally jealous of your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Mar 29, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 29 Mar 2016 - 5:49 PM, said:I'm sitting 2.1 out-- I canceled my annual back in December &amp; I just haven't been inclined to sign back up.


This is the last box in my annual subscription and I've decided not to renew.  They've so missed it with the communications - I can get missing the 15th but to stay absolutely silent about it (especially after their email) just boggles the mind.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 30, 2016)

@ MET, have they shipped the boxes yet?  Such a great box, semi-good customer service, but the shipping dates and actual ship date drove me nuts!!! Can't wait to see what you got!!!


----------



## DianeER (Mar 30, 2016)

There is no evidence that mine has shipped yet. I'm usually in the 2nd wave of shipments. (No clue how they determine who gets shipped first.)


----------



## MET (Mar 30, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 30 Mar 2016 - 11:57 AM, said MET, have they shipped the boxes yet?  Such a great box, semi-good customer service, but the shipping dates and actual ship date drove me nuts!!! Can't wait to see what you got!!!


jenny1973 - sorry for the confusion, my box has not shipped yet.  They have also removed the earlier FB questions about shipping.  The only thing still out there is there boxing video (3/25) which says that they are packing up the parcels.  With OP obviously that means shipping can be within a few days or a few months.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 30, 2016)

MET said:


> This is the last box in my annual subscription and I've decided not to renew.  They've so missed it with the communications - I can get missing the 15th but to stay absolutely silent about it (especially after their email) just boggles the mind.


I'm on my last box too. Sad face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I can't deal w/ their communications - or lack thereof either.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2016)

I think I have one more box after this. I signed up for the annual after I got the first box. I still can't believe the time frames, though. And I'm the most patient person ever when it comes to late boxes.

Seriously. They need to go quarterly.


----------



## MET (Apr 3, 2016)

For goodness sake they haven't even shipped yet !  They could have just sent an email about the delay but NO they are above communicating with their customers (sorry but I'm done with them).


Any word on shipping?  April 1 at 10:15pm


 

OuiPlease Bonjour Angie, we will be shipping out very soon. Thank you for your patienceYesterday at 12:56pm


----------



## biki (Apr 4, 2016)

You know, considering they gave themselves a hard deadline, you'd think they get their shish together and just communicate when it's delayed. When they sent it out last time it was positively recieved (likely bc 1.most were expecting the delay and 2. saw a possible turn for better communication).

This 'very soon' stuff is already so old. Although, I wonder why they wouldn't just send the packages out in waves


----------



## MET (Apr 6, 2016)

According to FB: "Bonjour Angie, we are shipping today!"


----------



## aihutch (Apr 7, 2016)

Finally!

"Shipping is still in progress. Everyone should receive an email with tracking information by tomorrow evening!"


----------



## MET (Apr 8, 2016)

I received my tracking information and the box is scheduled for delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## LindaF (Apr 8, 2016)

Got my box, honestly glad it's my last box


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for posting. that helps me to level set.  There are way too many repeats of products I'm already not using.   I'm glad this will be my last box too.


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 13, 2016)

Just got my box today and I received the exact same items as @@LindaF except for a different style bracelet. Sort of underwhelming last box of my annual sub. The only items I'm remotely excited about are the eye serum and the chocolate bars (and as always the black box everything is packed in!). I already have the Nuxe mask and find it kind of blah, I don't need another night cream, the colors of the scarf are rather drab, and I keep looking at the bracelet trying to figure out how someone came up with a value of $50 for it.

Au revoir Oui Please_..._


----------



## Saiza (Apr 13, 2016)

I can't believe so many people got the same box, and it's low value. Didn't they used to promise a $300 or $400 value?? I don't sub to this box, it's too expensive for me, and too much of a variation in what they send people. Plus the jewelry really isn't my style.


----------



## MET (Apr 13, 2016)

I received my box today - same contents except for the bracelet which was different (I actually like it).


----------



## chrishall55 (Apr 13, 2016)

MET, I got that same bracelet and like it too.  I can't adjust it though and can't get it over my hand and I have small hands and wrists.  Is yours adjustable.  It is kind of cute, the only decent thing in the box if I can get it on, lol.  So glad this was my last box for the annual sub.  What a nightmare it was!  So not worth it.  Thanks for any info on the bracelet you may have on adjusting it.


----------



## aihutch (Apr 13, 2016)

chrishall55 said:


> MET, I got that same bracelet and like it too.  I can't adjust it though and can't get it over my hand and I have small hands and wrists.  Is yours adjustable.  It is kind of cute, the only decent thing in the box if I can get it on, lol.  So glad this was my last box for the annual sub.  What a nightmare it was!  So not worth it.  Thanks for any info on the bracelet you may have on adjusting it.


I also received that bracelet and I pulled the knots on the ends away from each other and that loosened it up to go on. I noticed it's not the same as the one in the book. I see there is some nice jewelry in there that is higher value and wonder who will get those and why do they have the Rubi &amp; Cube scarves and clutches in there, doesn't look like anyone is getting those either. I had canceled and bought this box as a one time order with the discount because I thought it would be good, but nope, I'm done. I don't know how they can justify people buying the same box and giving someone a $140 piece of jewelry, while others get a $50 piece.


----------



## aihutch (Apr 13, 2016)

I forgot to add that the I couldn't find the tea in the booklet and wonder why they included it.


----------



## chrishall55 (Apr 13, 2016)

You are right it is not the same one in the book.  I didn't notice that until you mentioned it.  Yes, very cheap and not worth even close to $50, but at least somewhat cute and I got it to adjust, thank you!  I would have preferred one of the nice cool silver pieces on that page (page 11) that nobody got.  Also, I don't see that tea either, lol.  Did anybody get a clutch or a Rubi Cube scarf?  Probably just the made up person on MSA that says they love this box, all of the clothing and candles, etc.  I never got any of those out of the 6 boxes I received, oh wait, the one actually cute t-shirt in an x-tra large that was too tight on me and I normally wear a small, lol.  Anyway, glad this nightmare cheap box is over!  I will never again pay a year up front for a brand new box without watching it for at least 6 months first.  Month to month yes, but not $600 up front.


----------



## penny13 (Apr 13, 2016)

It seems like a handful of people on the MSA forums got two different scarves, or a Rubi and Cube clutch - I actually got the expensive necklace, which was a huge shock, since my last four boxes have mostly been lotion. So much lotion...


----------



## MET (Apr 13, 2016)

aihutch said:


> aihutch, on 13 Apr 2016 - 5:28 PM, said:aihutch, on 13 Apr 2016 - 5:28 PM, said:I also received that bracelet and I pulled the knots on the ends away from each other and that loosened it up to go on. I noticed it's not the same as the one in the book.


That's exactly how I adjusted it.   OP has another sub box reviewer on their FB page and that person received a really nice bracelet and ring.

*edit - I am sad that it's my last box because I really have liked the contents.  With this box, it seems as if they were scrambling for items to include and that does not signal sustainability to me.  BUT if they are still around in a few months I may order one or two.


----------



## aihutch (Apr 13, 2016)

MET said:


> That's exactly how I adjusted it. OP has another sub box reviewer on their FB page and that person received a really nice bracelet and ring.
> 
> I definitely would have preferred that bracelet and ring the reviewer receive instead of the bracelet and tea I got!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is mine! This is the last box of my annual sub and I'm glad I got the scarf and received the clutch, but I kinda wish I had gotten a piece of the silver jewelry or the arrow cuff as well. Even though I didn't get a jewelry item I still like the box though.

I've enjoyed this sub (except for shipping issues) and have used many of the items I've received so the value is there... Kinda want to sign up again, but I'm not sure...


----------



## MET (Apr 13, 2016)

Hshaw05 said:


> Hshaw05, on 13 Apr 2016 - 9:11 PM, said:
> Here is mine! This is the last box of my annual sub and I'm glad I got the scarf and received the clutch, but I kinda wish I had gotten a piece of the silver jewelry or the arrow cuff as well. Even though I didn't get a jewelry item I still like the box though.


The clutch is really pretty - enjoy!  I will follow them and decide after box 2.2 whether I want to renew.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Apr 18, 2016)

I got the same box as everyone else with the little leather bracelet...I have one more box to go in my annual sub and I have still not received "good" box. You know the one with the killer item hardly anyone got...


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 24, 2016)

Following this thread has totally stripped me of any FOMO on this box and any desire to purchase it.


----------



## Geek2 (May 27, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for the next box. Just wanted to pass the info along to anyone who might be interested



Spoiler


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 28, 2016)

The soaps look tiny in that pic, but the tea looks full-sized, which would be nice.


----------



## jenny1973 (May 31, 2016)

For all who have signed up for the May box, according to OuiPlease website and a reply I received on facebook, boxes are supposed to be shipping today!!!!  Yes, I signed back up for this box, the coverup is what really did it for me!!!!  I love the scarf, so the coverup has to be great!!!  I really hope that I got a tin of sweets in the box and not a tin of tea.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 2, 2016)

yay for those who ordered!  I never got the scarf and have a bad taste in my mouth from the last 7 boxes so didnt sign up.  The coverups are amazing I am sure.  Guess they finally got things together.   Excited to see everyone's reveal.


----------



## DianeER (Jun 17, 2016)

I finally received my Vol. 2.2 box today. It included a Sencha &amp; Bourbon wrap/coverup... WITH SOME ELSE'S INITIALS ON IT. I am disgusted. So glad this is my last box with them.


----------



## MET (Jun 17, 2016)

@@DianeER - that stinks!  I almost subscribed for the cover-up since I missed out on the scarf.  I hope oui please fixes this for you.


----------



## MET (Jun 23, 2016)

I just received a shipping notice so it looks like they processed my order although I never completed it (no record of it under My Account either).  Probably hit my CC on file from my old annual subscriptions.  I'll wait to see what I receive before writing them; if it's a good box I'll keep it.


----------



## MET (Jun 26, 2016)

MET said:


> MET, on 23 Jun 2016 - 9:19 PM, said:I just received a shipping notice so it looks like they processed my order although I never completed it (no record of it under My Account either).  Probably hit my CC on file from my old annual subscriptions.  I'll wait to see what I receive before writing them; if it's a good box I'll keep it.


 D'oh - this was my last box from my subscription. I thought it had ended at the last box but there was one still left.  Service and shipping are definitely better when your not expecting anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jun 28, 2016)

It's official.... I still really like Oui Please boxes


----------



## MET (Jun 28, 2016)

Another picture before unwrapping the scarf/cover-up.


----------



## MET (Oct 28, 2016)

I signed up again and my box arrives on Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Nov 2, 2016)

So I just got an email with an active tracking number for an ouiplease package that is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. This is quite interesting since I canceled by annual sub back in January (just checked my credit cards and ouiplease accounts and did not spot any surprise charges from ouiplease)! Has this happened to anyone else? Early X-mas present? An omen that the Cubs will win the World Series tonight?

ETA: I guess I'll assume something screwy happened with their email notification system maybe?


----------



## MET (Nov 2, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Stella A, on 02 Nov 2016 - 2:56 PM, said:
> So I just got an email with an active tracking number for an ouiplease package that is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. This is quite interesting since I canceled by annual sub back in January (just checked my credit cards and ouiplease accounts and did not spot any surprise charges from ouiplease)! Has this happened to anyone else? Early X-mas present? An omen that the Cubs will win the World Series tonight?
> 
> ETA: I guess I'll assume something screwy happened with their email notification system maybe?


This happened to me 2 boxes ago and it was actually the last remaining box from my annual subscription.

I signed up again a few weeks ago and just received my box today - nice stuff will post pictures later or tomorrow.


----------



## Claire Talks Beauty (Nov 2, 2016)

these boxes are such a great value !


----------

